# Goats&moregoats: KickinUpDust Farm Journal



## goats&moregoats (Nov 9, 2014)

I purchased my first two goats on a slight whim.  In March of 2012 I got in a serious horse riding accident, I did ride once for 45 minutes after that accident. I haven’t been back in the saddle since. However, in early summer of 2013 I did take in a Mustang stallion for a few months. I worked around him and a few other horses for several months. It was while I owned Cheveyo that I discovered I actually did fear horses to much to have one of my own. He deserved a better life than I was capable of giving him.  About a month before I sold Cheveyo, I purchased two bucklings. They were already named, Mickey & Goofy and because I thought my grandchildren would appreciate those names we kept them. After all I was only looking for pets anyways. Mickey & Goofy were 4 months old when I brought them home. Well actually to my bosses house. He had a barn, fencing and a lot of pasture and a field full of weeds. I spent several hours a day with these two little guys. Taking them out of the pasture and letting them romp around, sometimes they went on leads to keep them in the area we wanted weeded down.
It was only a few short weeks later that I saw an ad on Craig’s list. A home was needed for an older Pygmy doe and a Pygmy wether.  So sure enough along came Holly and Izzy.  Holly was 9 years old and just the sweetest girl. Izzy was 18 months and just as sweet.  Izzy was actually purchased by another person for his daughter, but stayed with Holly, Mickey and Goofy.  I still spent as much time as possible with these four lovely creatures. I spent hours a day with them and enjoyed laughing at their antics as they became familiar with their surroundings, each other and myself.  My evenings were spent reading as much as possible on goats. Everything I ran across I read. I soon realized I didn’t want what would come along with owning to bucks as they matured.  So, I decided to sell Mickey.  The two bucks were at this time about 7 months old and always trying to mount pour Holly, who was very determined not to have anything to do with this action.
By time October rolled around I knew I didn’t want to travel to my boss’s house every day in the winter, after all winters in Vermont are not always pleasant. I only had a sports car so driving out of the city during winter was kept to a minimum. His house was 30 minutes one way, not what I considered a good idea.  After talking with a friend of 20+ years and we situated Goofy, Holly and Izzy at her place, a ten minute drive from my in the city home. Izzy went with the others so he wouldn’t be by himself; I knew they needed to be with other goats. We turned her 10X10 lawn equipment shed into their barn and set up a small pasture area for them. Not a great pen, but plenty big enough for winter.  The rest of October and September came and went without a hitch and I just continued to fall in love with my three little four legged babies. Unbeknownst to me Holly was already pregnant. Now I fully encourage people to read everything they can before getting their goats and to keep males and females separate right from the get go unless you want them pregnant.
Mid November brought with it two more ND does. I fell into a luck pot with these two. They were registered.  Hazel 5 with both the AGS & the ADGA and her daughter 3, Cassie with the AGS and I got them both for $100.00. I brought them home and put them in with my other three. LOL, not, now I also know you don’t just bring goats home and mingle them together. Knock on wood I didn’t have any problems that could come with doing this. I kept my buck in with the 3 does and the wether.  I didn’t know that a 9 year old doe who had never kidded shouldn’t be bred.  So they spent a happy first part of winter enjoying each other’s company and mine for several hours a day. Sloshing water buckets from the house was the worst (and will be again this year) part of the winter.
In January, I stumbled upon another ad for a pregnant ND for sale. Well I just thought to myself, wouldn’t be just adorable to have kids running around. She was due the end of February, I knew if I was to get her, she had to be separated from the rest for a little while before and after she had her kid or kids. So I started setting up the back half of the tool shed as a temporary place for her and divided the pen. On February 21st I traveled to Londonderry, Vermont to pick up an unregisterable but very pregnant Emmy.  A week later on February 28th at 8:15 am Miss Emmy delivered triplets. However, because I was new to all this and didn’t quite make it to staying up all night with her, I lost the little boy who most likely was the first born. I did what I knew to do, which was not a lot at the time. Towel drying and trying my best to get him warmer and moving around, but he was too far gone and died in my hands.  I attribute his death to birth chill because both the girls weren’t far behind in being in bad shape. I towel dried the girls and inspected them.  Placed them near Momma and waited a bit for her to do what mothers do. Keeping a watch on her, I wrapped the boy up in a towel and placed him in a small box; put him on a shelf in the barn to attend to later. There were tears for the little boy and for my first death as a hobby farmer.
Well, momma wasn’t doing anything. No licking the babies clean, no sniffing the babies, nothing at all but munching on hay. It was downright cold in that barn. So I wrapped those girls in dry towels, stuffed one inside my coat and one in a friends coat and took them to the house. There I found an eyedropper (these girls were tiny) and gave them some warm milk from the store. As soon as the babies were dry enough to be placed on a sheet on the floor, (supervised by friends), I took and empty baby bottle out to the back shed and milked out so colostrum for those two little darlings. I came back in, added just a touch of milk, heated it up and fed two little darlings after which they were content to doze.  At this point I set up the extra-large dog kennel by the sliding glass patio doors, put hay in it and went out to get Miss Emmy. I placed her in the kennel, weighed each little doe and then placed them in the kennel. There they got to know their mother and got their first taste of straight up momma’s milk.  They stayed in the kennel for about four hours. Then I took them all three back to the shed after cleaning out the soiled hay and put in clean.  Being unknowledgeable in all goat matter, I set up what I thought was a secure place for the babies and mom, yet allowing mom a way to get out if she wanted. I was wrong. Next day want out to do chores and check on Emmy and babies and found them out in the snow with Emmy in the barn. Rearranged things, put babies back in barn and went to work. Stopped in after work and one was outside and the other in the barn with mom.  Rearranged again, went home for the night. Amy, a friend checked at 10pm and again one outside. She put it back in barn and closed the door.
Next day I decided, since I didn’t have the proper way to set up what I know now is a kidding stall, I would bring them home and bottle feed. For the next six weeks these two lived in a pack-n-play in my bedroom. I brought hay home for bedding. Knowing that this would help them know what hay was for when they went back to the barn. Bottle feeding these two little kids was the best adventure I ever undertook. I will never regret doing this.  The whole six weeks went pretty smooth. I did bring some sweet feed home when they were mature enough to try that as well.  I also tied small bundles of hay to the side corner of the pack-n-play so they had clean hay to nibble on. At four weeks they finally got named because I was more than sure that I was keeping them. Poppit because she just popped up and down like those balls in a toddler’s push toy and Mystic because this whole experience was magical for me.  They had opportunity to play on my kitchen floor, in my mother-in-laws living room (much to her delight) and a couple of good days in the dog pen for 15 minutes or so.
At six weeks it was time for babies to go back to the barn. The pack-n-play was getting to small to contain them. Goofy the buck, Izzy the wether, and Ernie the wether sheep I inherited went in the section Emmy was in for the birth and Emmy went back in with the other girls. Tulip an Oberhasli that came with the sheep was in a pen by herself as she was too aggressive with my other females. The girls accepted the babies pretty darn good. Mystic and Poppit were bottle fed twice a day until they were 9 weeks then it went down to once a day. By the time they were 11 weeks they were eating and drinking on their own, but I spoiled them with a half a bottle every other day for another week. In the meantime Goofy was giving me a hell of a time for being separated from his girls. He was under the fence, fixed that. Then he was over the fence, thought I fixed that. Then he was over the fence again and again and again. I finally got it all fixed. Things settled down and I knew I had three more expecting does, but dummy me, I didn’t know exactly when. Here is another reason not to keep your buck with your girls.
Late March brought another night of sitting at the barn. Holly went into labor. I first noticed she was very wet on her hind end and all over her utter. I called home to be sure my other half would tend to the babies. He was more than happy to play proud poppa to the goat kids. I spent the night watching Holly, it wasn’t looking good. Morning came and no babies. She had done what I thought was some pushing but not very strong on and off through the night. Morning brought phone calls to a few goat friends, no goat vet in the area.  At three that afternoon one of my goat friends picked Holly up and took her to her place. She had meds on hand at her place and Holly had started to discharge blood.  Even I knew this wasn’t good.  I lost Holly and her baby. I cried, not ashamed to say I cried a lot. From this point on I researched specific things about goats all the while still reading whatever else about goats I could get my hands on. I also sold Ernie the sheep and Tulip.
April flew by without a hitch other than I bought some chickens so that we can have fresh eggs. I, family members and friends enjoyed watching Poppit and Mystic grow and play. My chores were made easier with the spring weather as I could turn the water on that went to what use to be the pool house. It was now the storage for grain and anything else I needed for the goats.  May brought the birth of Cassie’s twin dolings and Hazel’s single doling. It also brought a small bout of illness for Poppit and Mystic which again with the help of goat friends only lasted a couple of days. A few weeks into May came the sale of Emmy, Shaboo, Velvet and Mystic with the new owners bottle feeding Velet and Shaboo(Cassie’s twins). Pleasingly Mystic and Shaboo went together and Velvet and Emmy went together.  Hazel’s baby was for sale until she broke her leg. Six weeks in a cast earned her the privilege of staying and giving me babies to sell in the future.
The rest of May, June & July went by without any surprises or difficulties. I spent this time enlarging the pen, researching and deciding which direction I wanted to go with my herd and acquiring materials for another shelter for the animals as well as a shelter to store hay. Mid-August brought two new ND does from the same person I got Emmy from, a Soay ram & ewe and the breeding of my four mature does. Unfortunately it also brought an accidental breeding of Poppit. I added some Easter Eggers to my Hobby farm. All goats are content and happy. Changed fencing set up around just before I brought these four home.  I have been researching LGD’s. I favor the Anatolian Shepherd but there doesn’t seem to be any in this area. Another favorite is the Great Pyrenees. We will have to see and keep looking. September comes bringing my first eggs from the first batch of chickens.
As October eases in I make a trip to Londenderry once again to pick up a June doling. She is tiny like Poppit was so I know she has a long way to go. I know that Diva and Poppit will be ready for breeding in the fall of 2015 I am hoping she will be as well.  I set up another area inside the mature goat pen for Pippy (new one), Poppit and Diva. I am also making arrangements to pick up a blue eyed doe (ND) and two pygerians around the middle of the month. One is doe with a wry tail(says screw tail on paper work) and the other is a wether. So I pick up Pippy and put her brother Rustic on reserve for next October.  Pippy settles in with the other youngsters and becomes a member of the bottom of the totem pole. I sold Goofy as I know I don’t want mixed kids after this year other than Diva’s line.  I bring the two pygerians and the blue eyed doe home and get them settled. Turns out I do not keep the pygerians very long, they were very brutal with my pregnant does and I did not have the materials to separate them. So I sold them for a little bit of cash that went right back into food supplies for the goats I still have. Venus the blue eyed doe fits right in with the others. Also spent this month e-mailing back and forth with a woman from Rescue Me about two GP’s, praying it all comes together.
November shows signs of projects getting finished up. Second shelter for goats and sheep up and almost entirely enclosed. This all done with the roofed sandbox I got from work, pallets and scrap plywood. So t my not look the best, but is weather proof and solid.  Need to finish putting roofing paper on the only outside wall to the chicken coop, move a small shelter to the fence line and attach it so as the animals can use it if they desire. I got news that I can pick up the two GP’s on the 14th of this month. So I need to run the hot wire along the top of fence line and build them a temporary shelter attached to the dog pen inside the goat pen. Pippy, Diva and Poppit are all in with the mature goats and doing awesome. Once this is done then I can work inside the two barns to set up kidding stalls. I think I will put two in each barn. By the time the babies get here the dogs should be well on their way to working inside the goat pen without being separated from them. I have four definite expecting mature does and Poppit is a maybe. My oldest daughter asked me today: “when you die can you leave me the goats”, lol Hope it’s not soon.  November also brought me my 14th grandchild. A beautiful little girl!!

I haven't driven a tractor but one time and that was over 20 years ago, I want a garden this next year, don't process my own meat, don't weld. I can throw together a functional small building but it might not look pretty!  LOL. I have five adult children, 1 Teenager, 3 cats and two Bassett Hounds. My life stays busy. I work part time driving. I would rather just be farming.  Life is good!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

Great story!

I am laughing at the rapid growth of your farm! LOL
Jumping in with two feet is a great way to learn... because you have no choice!

Not sure what it is about goats that make them so addictive.
And of course they must have protection... hence the need for the LGD. Warning- LGD's are as addictive if not more so than goats... stay strong ... limit yourself to 2 in each field or you will have to get more goats to justify your need for more dogs... A vicious cycle I tell you!


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 10, 2014)

What Southern by choice says x 2. We're living proof.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 10, 2014)

x3 Goats are SOOOOO addictive.  And LGDs!

The one Oberhasli we had was really smart and ruled the herd.  I am not sure if they are all like.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 10, 2014)

I think I am in serious trouble


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 10, 2014)

So this isn't a beautiful barn, but made with pallets and other peoples discard materials, I think it's pretty good. It will be completely weather proof after a few more small pieces of plywood. Also the pallets will make good hay racks. Not putting doors on this one, this is just extra shelter for them and I got their slide in today as well.

      

and updated pictures of Rustic the buck on reserve:


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 10, 2014)

I love it!  
More than beautiful ... it is functional, looks great, and serves its purpose perfectly! 
  
We have utilized many reclaimed materials too!
The siding on many of our small shelters come from a place that takes 100 year old barn beams and mills them into flooring. The outer cuts go onto a trailer and go the a chipper!   We got a trailer of the 18-20 ft boards before they made it to the chipper. They asked us if we wanted the whole TRACTOR TRAILER load!
We didn't take them up on it but I sure wish we would have now.

I like the pallets for gates! Inside stall gates, not outside... the dogs.
The goats are adorable... but then again what goat isn't. 
Glad the sheep get along well with them. Our sheep don't   they ram the goats! They are banished to another field... through 2 sets of woods... and no LGD. Just wondering when the coyotes will get them.  

Rustic looks quite content!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 11, 2014)

The sheep are actually my friends, but she has the beginning stages of Alzheimer's so I am the one to care for them.  I am currently waiting for a large sum of $$ and would like to get professionals to put some fencing up. Don't know if that will be able to happen before winter really gets here though. I want five separate small pastures. One for my buck and wether, one for the ram and a wether, one for the ewe and one for my does, then one for my kids. However, the ram and ewe do not need to be separated as of yet. They have not reached breeding age and I want them to breed when they do reach the age. My wether can stay with my girls as long as he remains calm with them. So actually right now I need three pastures, but if the money is there and the price is right I will do all five. I also want to do two separate pastures on the neighboring field for spring and early summer grazing.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 16, 2014)

This week and next weeks projects: This week I need to get the hay shelter covered. A frame for an instant garage was given to me, so I am covering it with a tarp for this winter. Also a tarp will cover the back. These two tarps will be completely strapped down. Front tarp will be left in such a way that I can get in and out with a wheel barrow. I use round bales of hay and take it by wheel barrow to fill the hay racks. Next spring I am going to attach plywood to this unit and use as another barn for livestock. Most likely my does or kids as my does aren't pushy with fence or barn boards and kids not strong enough to do any damage.
Next week: Replacing 3 small areas of field fencing, one with more pallets and the other two with goat livestock panels. Purchasing a new gate and running the hotwire top & bottom all the way around so it is already when the new dogs go in with goats. Hoping they are acclimated by time it's ready for kids to arrive. 2 months?  Won't know on that until I actually get the dogs here and can evaluate them as to how they are with goats and what commands they know and follow.  Also have to get four more round bales of hay. That will get me well into April when the grass should be available for the goats and sheep.
Also want to get my kidding stalls established in the first barn so as I am not scrambling around in the middle of winter. Four removable stalls with gated doors. I believe I can get my Pastor to help me with those. He does great carpentry work.

Those projects when complete will make for and easier winter and leave me with no projects until May. Then I will start work on my buck barn and pasture to be ready for him in October. Though I am thinking currently of giving my buck the second barn and the sheep the first barn, then moving my does to a new barn and pasture. I have plenty of time to figure all that out.


----------



## MsDeb (Nov 16, 2014)

I had to read your last post to David and reassure him it's not just us that has joined this never ending circus of livestock lovers.  And your barn setup is amazing!  I have a slide from the junk pile we inherited with the house. I have been trying to hard to save it for the grandkids but the goats may just win out.  GRIN!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 17, 2014)

@MsDeb , Thank you so much. My circus keeps growing & growing. Just can't help myself. Already looking at possibly  adding another doe, .


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 17, 2014)

Well the $$ I was waiting on has arrived. So this week hoping to get that work done before we get to much colder weather. Tomorrow morning making a list of supplies needed. Then I will hopefully purchase everything tomorrow evening, then get started on the work on Wed. Just a few more days of waiting for Tahoe and Yukon and I have to reach a decision on the pup. If I am getting him I have to send the deposit out by Fri. Will keep everyone updated on Tahoe & Yukon as well as my decision on the pup.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 20, 2014)

Tomorrow is D day, oh yeah Friday is finally arriving!!! Yukon and Tahoe will be meeting me at 11am. Soooooooo fantastic! So I should have pictures posted late tomorrow night, so having dinner at daughter's and spoiling youngest granddaughter before returning home.

On another note: I have a very grumpy Haze on my hands. She seems awful boney except for her huge stomach. No signs of worms though in any of them.  She seems quite miserable with her extra weight already. Getting very pushy and vocal even with her best buddy Annebelle (her not me), who is herself getting large. LOL. I called my Cassie my "Little Fatty" today, she didn't mind just all lovey dovey. Hazel is a month behind the others and not showing much at all. My poor little Poppit is still as happy go lucky as ever, just much rounder. I'll see if I can't get some decent recent pictures of them as well. Going to start increasing their grain portions this week. Diva, Pippy, Venus and the two sheep are all doing very well.

Late night tonight cleaning the house. Won't be able to sleep for the excitement anyways.  So might as well accomplish tonight what I have been putting off for a while. Bad Bad me..        Early am run to goat pen, feed them and finish what little I have left to do before dogs arrive.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 20, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 21, 2014)

They have arrived!!! Yes, I had to travel to Quechee, VT. to get them because Deb's car was giving her trouble.  Thankful Deb made it back home safely  because they discovered it was the drive shaft.

Yukon, Tahoe and I hit it off famously right from the start. They both hopped right into my van as if I owned them all their lives. Two of my friends, my oldest daughter and son all traveled with me and were just as excited as I and just as accepted. Ride home & settling in all went without a hitch. Quickly discovered that they do know some commands(sit, stay back, wait & here) will have to find out what others they know. Both actually walk pretty good on the leash.Yukon was nose to nose with Poppit (9 months) neither minded the other at all. Obviously Yukon was on a leash. Other two little ones didn't even pay attention to what came in their pen.

Other goats & sheep were less then thrilled with these big hairy funny smelling creatures.(goats)  Hazel my most dominant doe charged at the fence twice but stopped short of the lower hot wire at the gate.( again goats)  Others stood stiffly around hair on back raised staring and I know they were questioning my sanity. 

All animals were fed and watered. Yukon and Tahoe got a bone to gnaw on to help keep them content.  Hot wire runs one on top and one near ground. They knew immediately what it was.

Later I was running an errand and my son called to let me know the dogs were already doing their job. He said my granddaughter(who had not met the dogs yet) had reached her hand through the fence ( part where goats were not dogs) to pet Poppit and Tahoe growled. Even later I took my daughter's fiancé out to see the two and I would guess because he was not at the original meet and greet she again growled as did Yukon, but he did his from his corner.  I repeatedly told them that it was ok in a pleasant voice. They soon stopped.

At dusk I put the chickens in their coop and I rounded the corner near the goat pen and Tahoe let out a quick bark. Once she saw it was me she laid down.  I locked up the chickens and the goat pen and told Tahoe and Yukon to watch they are all yours until morning. When I left goats & sheep were eating, Yukon was in the corner of the barn and Tahoe was watching out over the pasture.

A few picturessorry not so great) Tahoe on the ride home & Yukon and Tahoe laying in the van on ride home.  Tahoe watching the goats & sheep and Yukon in the corner. Hoping to get more and better pictures tomorrow. They are both a bit under weight. Monday scheduling a vet visit. Need two shots and Yukon has an infected ear.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 23, 2014)

Vet visit is scheduled for tomorrow at 11:15 am.

Today we let them off leash in the pen with us in there. Three adults, two of which read dog eyes and body language pretty well.  These two are very well trained LGD's as far as behavior. They scoped out the pasture and shelters then returned to me as if to ask if this was what I wanted them to do. Neither one took interest in the goats at all.  They came over when I gave the command "here". I just can't get over how awesome they are. Yukon just captures your attention and looks deep into your soul and Tahoe is constantly watching you as if asking you to tell her to do a job.

I am putting the electric fence up on the goat pasture itself as fast as I can. This way the dogs can free roam in the pasture for more then 15- 20 minutes with me still in there of course. I was worried today that they would see that there was no fence and jump the pallets.

Yukon got rammed by my   grumpy queen goat. He didn't react at all. Not even a glance at her. Good or bad? I mean I don't want them ripping my goats apart, but should they just not react?  Tahoe on right and of course that means Yukon on left.

They are great with the chickens as well as long as chickens don't get to close to their chew bones.  Then it's a couple of sharp barks and chickens choose another direction of travel.

Coyote's howling early am and dogs can be heard barking. Tahoe doesn't like the sound of the camera shutter, last picture is her expression when she hears it.  Both are very respectful of electric fence and they look at it with utter disgust.

 Not sure at this point who is the dominant, but I am thinking Tahoe is. She is definitely the first to the fence to see who is approaching. When I open their gate to go into their portion of the pen they are like all giddy with happiness. Once they see their leashes they get even more giddy and know we are going outside the pasture. They will however sit calmly while I hook their leashes on and won't crowd me to get out first.  They are not all over me but will come over to me for loving.  I just can't believe how lucky I am!!! I am absolutely totally and utterly in


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 2, 2014)

update:  Yukon had his second vet visit. Ear was infected quite badly, 50% better. he goes again this next Monday for a recheck.  He was weighed. 871bs, well under weight. Hoping it's just poor daily diet, but taking in a sample for him & Tahoe.  She didn't have to go back, but if he is under weight I am sure she is, looks it any ways.

Looking over their paper work: They are indeed brother and sister; litter mates. They just turned 7 in July of this year. No other health issues listed in paper work. In the past they guarded cattle, horses and chickens. Have been doing so since they were babies.

Goats and sheep are finally adjusting to the dogs being there. My Miss Poppit( 10 months) hangs around with them both. Pippy (6 months ) is not bothered by them either. Hazel is still huffy, but getting there. The others will come out of barn and wander around pasture, but avoid the dogs. Will try to get pictures of dogs and goats together.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 2, 2014)

That's great news.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 2, 2014)

I have been following your journal 

Congrats on you LGD's! I love pyrs 

I'm glad Yukon's ear is healing. Poor baby! 



> Yukon got rammed by my grumpy queen goat. He didn't react at all. Not even a glance at her. Good or bad?


It sounds good. The dog should yield to the livestock.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2014)

The shutter sound sound on the camera can sound very much like the tick of a hot fence. LOL
Usually the herd queen is the hardest to win over. It is good the dogs yield, however if a goat gets completely stupid a dog can give a snarl and that is ok. Generally it has to be a lot of aggression from a goat though. 

Don't remember where the dogs came from but so you know most LGD's lose considerable weight in the warmer months, only when it gets pretty cold and they are in predator season (winter) do they gain the weight. They barely eat in the summer. Dogs in very hot climates are usually smaller and thinner.

My males are very large... they lose 20-30 lbs in the summer months.
My females lose about 20. Winter comes and we increase feed and give a lot of raw meat... deer, deer legs, scraps, slaughtered chickens that we gather meat year round and freeze. Goat if we have any-LOL from the freezer.

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## kinder (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice journaling, gee-wiz and I thought I had a busy year.. Some of us people aren't happy unless our plate is full../ and then some... I like to call those people,..The Givers.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 2, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> The shutter sound sound on the camera can sound very much like the tick of a hot fence. LOL
> Usually the herd queen is the hardest to win over. It is good the dogs yield, however if a goat gets completely stupid a dog can give a snarl and that is ok. Generally it has to be a lot of aggression from a goat though.
> 
> Don't remember where the dogs came from but so you know most LGD's lose considerable weight in the warmer months, only when it gets pretty cold and they are in predator season (winter) do they gain the weight. They barely eat in the summer. Dogs in very hot climates are usually smaller and thinner.
> ...



Thank you for the info on the camera shutter..lol, had me stumped.  The dogs are from here in Vermont only an hour Northeast of me. Yukon (male) seems to be fine. Both are active, but Tahoe (female) acts like she is cold a lot. Especially when I go out in the am. I put extra hay in the area they sleep in. They appear to have picked a corner in the three sided barn.

These two have never been inside a house according to the paper work of previous owner. I also put a pallet a crossed the corner of the barn they choose to sleep in to give added protection against the wind and weather.

All my chickens are currently layers and productive. Should I buy some from the store and give it to them for a while do you think? I was told from the Rescue person to give them 4 cups food in am and 4 cups in pm, should I increase this? Food is always gone in am, but not in pm when I go out at 5 to refill their dishes.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 2, 2014)

Do not feed the eggs raw.
Although a raw diet is great (not grocery store raw meat), raw eggs are not good for dogs. Raw eggs have an enzyme called avidin. Avidin affects Biotin, which is a B vitamin, and also Trypsin is interfered with in the intestines causing deficiency as well as mal-absorption.
Cook eggs and maybe 2 eggs each per week.
Increase feed and leave it out if possible.

We really struggle with this issue as our dogs (5 of them) live full time with goats and poultry and they steal eggs constantly. We have tried a variety of things... soon our new barn will be built and the chickens will be able to go everywhere but we will be putting up hotwire so goats and dogs cannot go into the old building where the chickens will be going back to... We will have eggs again!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 3, 2014)

Ok, TY. Didn't plan on giving them eggs for the very reason that my chickens sometimes go in the goat barn and lay in the feeder...lol must be better than their nesting in the coop. Any how, didn't want them to start eating the eggs. At this point I do leave their feed out so they can eat it until it's gone if they choice, the goats show no interest in the dog food. Well Poppit did one day, but she didn't eat it, just thought I was putting grain in the dog dish. lol. Tahoe let Poppit know (not aggressively) with a very quick snap of the jaws (not even close to goat ) that the food was not for goats. End of Poppit investigating the dog dishes. Will increase another cup morning and night for a while. Ty for your info.


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 5, 2014)

The dogs look good.  I give mine as much as they want, twice a day.  What they really varies.  Some days they will eat 6 or 7 cups and others they barley eat 2.  Hubby thinks they "self supplement"  with things they catch in the fields.  I occasionally find a stripped carcass of a possum or coon.  They won't eat goat.  Even if I cook it for them.  Deer, beef, chicken, lamb they eat.  Won't touch goat.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 5, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> The dogs look good.  I give mine as much as they want, twice a day.  What they really varies.  Some days they will eat 6 or 7 cups and others they barley eat 2.  Hubby thinks they "self supplement"  with things they catch in the fields.  I occasionally find a stripped carcass of a possum or coon.  They won't eat goat.  Even if I cook it for them.  Deer, beef, chicken, lamb they eat.  Won't touch goat.



Going to check and see if a meat packing company here is still in business and see if I can get some scraps.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)

So today has been an unusual kind of day.  First I have a very(fat!) prego goat that appears to have lost her mucus plug, but not suppose to kid until Jan. I thought she had a large utter for this stage, but upon hand inspection: her belly is so big it is pushing on what utter she has making it appear larger than it is.  Discharge on tail though, so I put her and he life time buddy in another barn/pen. Will see what progresses. She will give me quads or very large triplets. Did get to see and feel babies moving around. Annebelle has a pretty large tummy as well, but all hers is hanging low. Thinking two or three.

Cassie, Poppit and Hazel are all round. Single from Poppit( I hope). Thinking twins from Hazel and triplets from Cassie.  Only a month to go!! . Providing that Haze doesn't go way early or was bred when I got her.

Then Tahoe and Yukon had it out over dog food. She dumped the dish on the ground and then decided it had to be protected even from Yukon. So discovered she is definitely the dominant one.

and to my surprise(not chicken savvy yet) I own three Easter Egger Roosters. As long as they stay friendly, they are safe and free to stay.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)

Haze, the one who appears to have discharge on tail(seen in third pic.  Also what appears to be a pretty good utter(lol). Annabelle next to her.
  Annabelle

 Poppit ( I think she is prego)

  Cassie

 Hazel, a month behind Cassie.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry got some double pictures, don't know how. That is also Izzy my wether to busy eating to look at camera.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 13, 2014)

Things are a little crazy here.  Have a goat that is showing the pre labor signs and by my records she shouldn't be. Once again goats throwing me off? Seems they love to do that!.   We have puffy lady parts and mucus discharge on tail. So I spent part of Thursday moving a small chain link dog pen into the goat barn to separate her and her life time buddy from the others. Checking on her twice a day.
Some might say these pics are graphic. You can see the goop on tail.

   

Confirmed my Poppit is definitely expecting(hoping it's a single). She will be a 11 months when she delivers, but you can see from pics how tiny she is and why I did not want to breed her this year.  White & Black.
   
Trying to get the back half of pasture hotwired so as I can open it back up and give all the critters a bit more space to mill about. Should have that done this weekend. Also still trying to complete the instant garage moving and putting back together. I want to board the lower section up and use a tarp for roofing this year. Run hot wire along the top & bottom of boards on the outside to keep wild critters out and use it for my kid barn. Pictures will be posted when complete. Will use pallets on front section to separate from adult goats and dogs, with a swinging door to go in and out. So it will be butted up against adult pasture from the front.

Having difficulty getting hay to my place. I have no truck. Last person that helped me is to busy with storm issues and another that offered can't get down off their road right now. So buying a few bales at a time from a feed store and it's costly. Hoping for a break in this area soon.

Chickens are still doing awesome. Get 7-9 eggs a day. This keeps me and my extended family in fresh eggs.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, on the up swing of things again. Got another round bale of hay delivered this morning. After lunch going out to finish taking apart instant garage and my soon to be son in law is going to move it for me. That way tomorrow afternoon I can work on getting it back together. Will buy plywood next week and get that together. Also tomorrow finish the back pasture.
Got pictures up here but was trying to upload a short video. I haven't figured that one out yet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 13, 2014)

Poppit is adorable 

The dogs look happy! 

You have hay!

Life is good!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 14, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> Poppit is adorable
> 
> The dogs look happy!
> 
> ...



Life is great!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 17, 2014)

So this morning we had about 30 visitors in the side field. Turkeys.  Have to enlarge picture to see them just at the top.
We took Yukon and Tahoe out on the leash for their morning romp and they followed those tracks all over the place. So my daughter and I got our exercise in.

Haze is showing more signs of delivery before January.  She is definitely all puffy and more discharge. I am thinking sometime in the next few days. Annabelle(one to the right of Haze) has also developed a bit of discharge but nothing much. Thinking she lost her mucus plug today. All the others look as they should.
Lady part pictures(opinions welcome)


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 18, 2014)

Ok, here is a couple of pictures of my ever so big ladies, who are playing the guessing game...will I have them today?
Some discharge, softening ligs, Annabelle being restless. Haze being overly grumpy. Spent a few hours watching them late last night. Came home at midnight. Will be out to check on them in a few minutes.
  

Then a picture of Hazel actually sitting to watch all the happenings. Sorry so dark, lighting in barn at night is not meant for pictures.
 

Pippy climbing on Venus, who does not appreciate this behavior..lol


and Miss Poppit being spoiled as usual by one of my helpers.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 20, 2014)

The waiting will drive me crazy! .   Discovered that Hazel is not bred. Izzy(the wether) and Rhett(the ram) both were after her yesterday. I was very disappointed, she has such a lovely baby from last year.  Oh well, nothing to do about that one. All are healthy and doing fine.

Yukon and Tahoe still sleep in the second barn. The goats and sheep don't totally avoid them anymore, but all the older ones keep a distance between them. At least they don't run around all crazy like when the dogs get to close.

Started to help take care of my "mother-in-law" two weeks ago, so I dropped my out of house work to two hours in the am. Now "brother-in-law" is back in the hospital and needs bypass surgery at some point. Not stable enough to do it now. So they are working on getting him stable enough for a few stints until he can have the bypass. So he won't be home for Christmas. She is trying to decide what she is going to do for the long term, he was her other care giver. I can't do all of the care and work outside the house. So we will see what happens there.

My other half, Dan went to doctors yesterday. They are running some test. Go back on the 2nd of Jan unless doc calls him in before then. Checking on stuff to do with his heart and his thyroid. He has a fast heartbeat, they did an EKG right at docs office, lab work and now waiting. So praying that it is not anything serious.

and now it's off to care for her for the morning, animals feed time changed to around noon slowly over the last week. Then back home to do afternoon stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 20, 2014)

That is a lot of health crisis. I know how stressful that can be. 
I think one of the difficult things added in is that often the caregiver ends up neglecting themselves and that is never good. Hopefully you will have some help and that all start healing  and getting care they need. 
This getting older stuff stinks. Just sayin' !


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 20, 2014)

Sure hope all the health issues work themselves out and that you are able to keep things on an even keel.


----------



## kinder (Dec 20, 2014)

X2


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## goatgurl (Dec 20, 2014)

yup, what Southern said, take some time to take care of yourself.  dogs are so beautiful and  poppit is adoreable


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 29, 2014)

TY everybody!   Brother-in-law went to docs today, all is good. Mother-in-law not feeling so well, has a cold and over all feels blah, hope she feels better soon.

So we still don't have any babies yet. More goop and other signs.

I don't think Miss Poppit is expecting either. My wether and ram were after her the other day.

Take dogs for daily walks and they love that. usually my daughter goes with. Yesterday I took them by myself, short walk. They did really awesome. Didn't know if I was going to have trouble or not by myself. Since they did so well yesterday, I took them for a longer walk today. Still am amazed at the gift I got when I got these two.

Tahoe, has become more assertive with the chickens if they get to close to the barn the dogs sleep in. The goats are not comfortable sleeping with the dogs yet, so they use one barn and the dogs use the other.  Poppit & Pippy are the most comfortable with the dogs. They have no problem being right up next to them or underneath them(walk right under the dogs lol), but still do not sleep any where near them.

The older goats and Diva(Hazel's baby from spring) are progressing. They don't choose to go near the dogs, but if the dogs happen to approach me when I am beside any of these goats; they don't shoot off like rockets any more.

Hoof trimming tomorrow. The sheep should be great fun...lol.

Coyote scat at top of knoll behind the barn. So glad Yukon and Tahoe were available when they were. Definitely feel better with the two dogs out there.

Have one more project I am hoping to finish before the next big snow fall. Then after kidding I can just hang out with all my animals after feeding. I just love to hang around the pasture and give them all some attention as well as watching the kids play.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 30, 2014)

so glad things are going well.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 31, 2014)

Hoof trimming all done and without to much fuss from my goats, sheep are good for now.

Glad the weather is holding off, it's cold, but at least we aren't getting much in the way of snow right now. I can work with this.

Supply trip most likely tomorrow. 

I have two very pregnant does that are throwing me for a loop . Both ladies passing a large amount of goop, especially yesterday for Annabelle and this morning for Haze. A lot of stretching, yawning and very puffy lady parts. Nothing else beside just grump pots! With as much goop that was flowing out of Annabelle yesterday afternoon I figured some good labor by this morning.  Joke is on me again.  Then Haze surprised me this morning at 6am with even more goop than Annabelle.

This is my first pregnancy & delivery with these two so I don't know what their previous signs have been. I do know that the three I had deliver last year had their babies within hours of this goopy stuff and one within 20 minutes.  previous owner was sent a picture of Annabelle last week with goop on lady parts and she said she should deliver in 24 hours, fooling me just because she can I think. The goat not previous owner.

These two are definitely keeping me guessing as to what is going on and when the babies will be here .  

Discovered today that Yukon will eat the chicken eggs if the hens lay them within the pasture and he finds them before we do. At his age and not being able to catch him in the act every time I don't know how to attempt to fix this . 

So if all goes well(and we all know how that works) I will be running more hot wire to extend the pasture tomorrow as well as setting up my kid barn. So far those two projects got put on hold for something or another.  With those complete I will feel like I accomplished what I wanted for fall/early winter and will be ready for the harsh winter weather(YUCK!).

Mother-in-law is feeling much better, brother-in-law doing good and waiting on another doctor visit for significant other.

So I & daughter continue with the  and are the babies here yet? from family and friends.


----------



## SA Farm (Dec 31, 2014)

goats&moregoats said:


> Supply trip most likely tomorrow.



Will anything be open tomorrow? Just curious as nothing around here is open New Years day


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2014)

Have you checked the ligaments?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 31, 2014)

@Southern by choice  ligs are soft. Just got to wait. nothing else to be done. I am just hoping to be there with these cold nights, would hate to loose any.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 31, 2014)

SA Farm said:


> Will anything be open tomorrow? Just curious as nothing around here is open New Years day


@SA Farm, forgot it was a holiday, so trip will be made following day. Not out, just getting low.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 1, 2015)

that every thing continues to improve for you!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 4, 2015)

they say no news is good news but???  any babies yet??


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 6, 2015)

as of today at 4pm, no babies.  However just received a call from daughter saying discharge is different. So going out now to check them. Will post when I return.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 6, 2015)

Good Luck


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 11, 2015)

So a totally off the wall surprise  delivery from Cassie, who according to my records and her ligs, should not have delivered yet! It was a mad house for a while .

To start with, I decided to come home for the day and get some sleep in my bed. My goats are housed at my friends property. I have been there for 4 days & nights, coming home long enough to tend to my mother-n-law. Anyway, with Haze and Annabelle not showing any sign of preceeding with labor and delivery, I needed a break. 

I get home about 11am. Get mother-in-law taken care of and just sit down to talk with other half. Phone rings. Daughter says Amy just called you need to get back out there. Cassie has a blood sac hanging from her. I said, "Cassie!?" She says yes and makes arrangement to come pick me up, not even three seconds later phone rings again, daughter says Amy called again, "dogs attacking Cassie.". Brother in law immediately drives me over, daughter pulls in right before me.

Inside barn: Annabelle & Haze in kidding pen, no kids & no labor.  Amy in corner holding babies wrapped in towel. Cassie in other corner bleeding from left ear, tip is gone. She is visible shaken and after birth starting to expel. My poor baby girl . I tell Amy to put babies down and unwrap them, tell her she only needed to quickly dry them. Encourage Cassie to join babies in corner. She refuses.. Thinking oh great here we go.

We get Haze & Annabelle out of kidding pen. Put Cassie & babies in, she still refuses them.  After about fifteen minutes of reassuring Cassie & some warm water, she finally starts to clean them and shortly after they suckle.  Her ear was still bleeding a bit, but everything else was ok.

Mean while, Yukon & Tahoe have been "playfully" chasing the others. Not good I am thinking. So with commands of leave it, Not acceptable and it's mine I continue to supervise them.  I now have Cassie, her twins doelings and the two pregnant ones shut up in one barn. Out in the pasture I have 6 more goats and two sheep.  These guys need shelter and until I can speak with some one with a whole lot better knowledge then myself they need to be away from the dogs.

So I begin to enclose the third side of the other barn with materials on hand, because I am by myself now and I have no vehicle.  Just after dark I have the goats & sheep in the other barn with hay & water. The dogs have a small (for their size) extra house they can get into.

Now I go in and check on the little ones again. One is doing very well they other is having trouble with operating her back legs. They feel cold and stiff. So I wrap her in a towel and take her to the house. We spend about 1/2 hour in front of a heater and she is ready to go. Rewrap her in warm towel and back to the barn and Momma.  My daughter is back by then and we just hang out and watch for a bit. Finally all are settled and I come back to my house.

When I go out today, I will let the other's out of the barn and see how the dogs are today with them. Hopefully all is well again after so much excitement.

Now I am guessing (from the pointed out location of one baby) that Cassie had the first baby near the dogs food dishes, they gave a warning and because she had her kid she didn't leave the area. At some point they managed to get her away and she had the other baby in the barn.  She must have then went back out to the first baby and that is when the dogs got her ears. Amy said she found one baby by the dog barn and the other in the corner of the goat barn and Yukon had Cassie by the ear and Tahoe was chasing them.

So my concern is now that the dogs have bitten one of the goats are they safe around them or are they now going to be no good for working dogs with goats???? @Southern by choice 

Some pictures. Hope for better ones soon.  We have Bambi & Flower both weighed in at 4lbs each.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh my goodness!  What an ordeal - glad things turn out well in the end (except poor Cassie's ear).


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 11, 2015)

Glad you were able to get things settled for Cassie and her babies.  Good Luck on the rest!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2015)

Sent you a pm


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 11, 2015)

Got the additional pastured attached and hot wired top. Figure the ground is to frozen for them to dig right now, discovered later I was right on that one. Will explain that in a few.

Turned out the animals that were not expecting and the dogs were perfectly fine with them. No chasing or anything.

Later this evening was called back over because another goat was kidding. She delivered quads. However we also discovered the dogs were gone!!! 

I have had the fence off for 5 full days and no attempt of escape. Tonight I turn the fence on before we leave and checked it to make sure it was operating and they escape! WTH!! They didn't jump the fence and they didn't dig, they busted through one of the pallets. I am thinking since we have not had any problem until tonight that something got way to close to the fence.

So we are out in the middle of now where, I have no weapon, it's after dark and it's my daughter and myself. No looking tonight. Will head out at first light to see what I can discover. Praying for happy safe return.

Pictures of Annabelle's babies. 3 bucks 1 doe. We took them in long enough to get them dry, warm and on their feet good then back out to momma. That was after mom cleaned them some and they nursed at least once except the girl. She just was very weak to start.  Poor Annabelle couldn't get them all clean and dry fast enough.
         
Two of them weighed 1lb, One weighed a 11/2 and one weighed 2lbs.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 12, 2015)

Congrats on the babies!  Hope you find the dogs!!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 12, 2015)

how are the babies doing?  so tiny.  have the dogs come back home?  there was a time back when i had a set of dogs that were of a similar age and would rather play with each other then guard like they were suppose to.  they also had an issue with "playing" with the goats.  i finally ended up penning them up in the goat pen one at a time.  one loose during the day and the other loose at night.    after a while they stopped their foolish ways and became a great team.  granted they were younger than your dogs but you might give it a try.  good luck


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok, so we found Yukon & Tahoe about 3-4 miles from the barn. They are home safe, no injuries. They were as happy to see me as I was them. They got fed and were sleeping when I left. Closed off the back pasture again until I get more wire fencing.

All my babies are doing well, though I have a little concern over two of them. Legs aren't quite right. Will give it some time and see what takes shape.
So we have; Mavis, Jed, Jax & Percy. Now waiting on my final lady who should have kidded before these two. lol, still fooling us humans.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

For the legs- feed momma goat cooked up oatmeal/kelp balls. 
I have the recipe somewhere on here I will see if I can find it. 
Makes  a big difference! Alot of people jump to Selenium but that isn't always the case. Maybe for extremely deficient areas but  in many cases it is just they need strengthening. Are you in a selenium deficient area?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 12, 2015)

Ok couldn't find the thread so I will try to give the recipe... I just kinda throw it together ...
But this is from one of our Old timey vets
From my other post-
_A tip from one of our old timey vets... prior to lambing/kidding you can do oatmeal balls with sea kelp fed to momma. Then for the next 3-5 days after birthing feed the balls 2x daily. The kelp is 90% utilized as opposed to regular minerals where there is a 40-60% utilization. It will help with week legs._
_
Take 1 cup uncooked oatmeal and cook it.
Once warm and thick add
2T Molasses (not blackstrap)
1/2t-1t kelp
You can add peanut butter if you need to, roll up into golf ball size and feed.
Refrigerate unused portions and heat up when needed.
_
We use Source brand Kelp found in the equine section at the feedstore. You will have it for years! You can also add this to your minerals.

Glad the dogs are home!


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 12, 2015)

so glad the dogs are home safe, no no bad dogs!.  and thanks Southern thanks for the oatmeal/kelp recipe will have to put that in the file for later use.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 12, 2015)

Thank you for the recipe @Southern by choice.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 17, 2015)

Haze finally kidded on the 13th. Triplets. However we lost them all. Not at once, but within a 48 hour period. Learned a very hard and expensive lesson. No matter how friendly does are with each other never trust them around another does kids. 8am Jan 13th, aughter finds three new kids in very large kidding pen shared by long time buddies, Annabelle & Haze.   Up, dry & nursing. At 12:30pm I went in to check on everyone and find one dead another very close.  Third is fine, already skipping around and nursing off Haze. I take care of dead one and take the other home to see what I can do.

early am of 14th the one a took home had passed and the one in the barn was gone as well.

So either something was wrong with all three(very wrong) or Annabelle didn't like having Haze's kids in the pen. However, Haze nursed Annabelle's quads as well as her own and Annabelle nursed her own.

So as of today: I have sold three bucklings and 1 doeling as bottle babies to families that already have goats and have had experience bottle feeding.

Darling Mavis is the last of Annabelle's quads and her legs are coming along.
Cassie's doeling Bambi was purchased by my sister-in-law and is staying at the farm.

Haven't had any more issues with the dogs. Need to run hot wire on bottom of connecting pasture to ensure they do not escape again. They now eat outside the pasture and then put right back in.

We are back on track. I have an older doeling that is pending sale on Monday. If Mavis's legs straighten out and she does well, she will be sold as well.

So 9 babies born: 5 bucks & 4 does.  Not the ratio I was looking for but had no problem selling either sex. The women who bought two bucklings is the one who wants the older doeling.
I think I have pictures of most of them. Didn't get pictures of Haze's two bucklings  and need to get updated pictures of Mavis.
 Cassie's twins born: 1-10-15    Bambi & Flower

 Jax   1-11-15   Buckling
 Jed (sorry bad pic) 1-11-15
 Percy  1-11-15
Three of Annabelle's quads.   All were black or black & white.



Haze's doeling: 1-13-15  Sissy

Black & white buckling: Loki
grayish/blue buckling: Rukus


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry, what a sad way to lose them.   
The babies all look cute as can be. Glad you could find homes for your BB's.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jan 17, 2015)

Oh, I'm so sorry about the triplets


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2015)

So sorry for the lost ones


----------



## bonbean01 (Jan 17, 2015)

Southern....anything else besides the kelp?  Can not find it anywhere near here....order online?


----------



## kinder (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh you poor dear; Where was I when all this happened . I sure hope you are doing well through these stressful times. Thank goodness you have such a great family.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 18, 2015)

bonbean01 said:


> Southern....anything else besides the kelp?  Can not find it anywhere near here....order online?


Yes you can go online. Almost any place that sells equine products will have the dry kelp though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jan 18, 2015)

sorry about your loss


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 25, 2015)

Ty everyone. Been busy as a beaver with all life has to offer.

Brought Mavis to the house so now I have a bottle baby on top of everything else. Going to try to make shift some braces for her legs. It's her knee joints on front legs. She will be a month old in 3 weeks. If there is not a great improvement I would have to say I am at a loss. Will be praying on this. Right now I have a very unhappy baby that is missing momma.

Will try to get pics tomorrow and post so as you can see what I am dealing with and hopefully get some opinions.

Turned Haze and Annabelle back out with other goats, sheep and dogs. I am milking them for the Mavis's bottles. So I got a bit today, but Mavis had been nursing throughout the day so didn't get much.  How often should I milk? 1 or 2 times a day?

Cassie is in a pen with her baby. To many goats about for the little one to be amongst them right now. I think? Opinions on that as well? Especially introducing the dogs to the babies? @Southern by choice. 

The dogs can get into the barn where the pen is if they choose, but not into the pen.  I think I will take them in the barn tomorrow and see what the reaction is from both sides of the fence.

All other animals are doing fine and the dogs are great with the goats & sheep once again.  I did change their feeding place to outside the pen. They now have plenty time to eat and what is left is taken up. Then they are put back in the pen.


----------



## kinder (Jan 26, 2015)

About the milking; I've been told 1 x a day, If you don't need more product than that.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 27, 2015)

kinder said:


> About the milking; I've been told 1 x a day, If you don't need more product than that.


Thanks, that is the information I got from another goat source as well.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2015)

Not a whole lot to catch up on here fro my journal.

Just grabbed a cup of coffee and caught up on the threads. Looks like kidding tie has hit for many. Good luck with all those new momma's and babies. Thinking pink for those still waiting.

Little Mavis is doing so much better. Legs are still bowed a bit, she has no problems jumping, climbing or bouncing around. Her favorite after feeding game is climb on mom (me). She will actively play like that for about 15 minutes, then calms down a bit, just checking things out. Will try to get some good pictures of her legs later today. The cats are getting use to her being around. They don't appreciate her playfulness though..lol.  I can't allow my two Bassett Hounds in the same room while she is playing. One has no calm control device working in his brain. He is just supper hyper and he would accidently squish her. My other boy just smacks his lips like oh something new for dinner.

Another doeling I sold to me sister-in-law will be staying with my herd. She was out for a few minutes yesterday to visit the herd & LGD's from the outside of the fence.  Izzy, my wether seemed to be the only one interested in the critter on the outside. The dogs were to busy getting their human loving. I have to get my dog run set up within the pasture by the end of Feb. The two doelings will go in there as we work on getting them adjusted to the herd and vice a versa. This won't happen until they are eight or 9 weeks.  I will introduce the dogs one at a time with my daughter being there with me. Not expecting any trouble, but these two are new to kids, so want to take it slow.

The lady I help take care of with Alzheimer's  is progressing pretty fast into moderate. I am finding this very difficult. I have known her for 26 years. Just sad to see a reverse process going on and she has so little interest in anything but the TV. She use to be a very active outgoing person. She is only 68.       My heart breaks for her and her family.

On another note: My family members are doing better. Brother-in-law is back to doing pretty much everything he was. Mother-in-law is doing well. My significant other has seen two doctors in the last month and he is making an effort to be more active in general. Sleep apnea test this next month.

Not much to do out at the barn. Other than feed and check over animals. This is my down time there. Getting materials ready for a set up change in the early spring.

Waiting on the delivery of more babies from the person I purchase most of my goats from. looking to add a blue eyed buckling to my herd and maybe another blue eyed doeling as well.

So during downtime I turn my attention back to my home and do my Spring cleaning a few months early. Got that started yesterday.


----------



## kinder (Feb 8, 2015)

Great news, Glad every ones doing better, except your lady friend ( sorry for her decline ),


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 8, 2015)

as an old, tired and retired rn i use to ask myself and other nurses which is worse having a mind that works and a body that doesn't or having a body that works and a mind that doesn't?   i had always said that I'd rather have a body that worked because if your mind didn't work you wouldn't know it anyway.  that was until i watched DS1's husband slowly disappear to Alzheimer's.  he knew his mind didn't work and it tortured him every day.  broke my heart for both of them.  my heart goes out to your friend and her family.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 3, 2015)

@goatgurl  & @kinder : Thank you for your kind words.

So, I am like 70% sure I have two late bred does. I will be watching them closely as March deepens. I also think my Soay ewe is prego. That one is really much harder to tell. Looking at April/May for her.

Right now spending time working on fence in between my two part time jobs. Also getting things set for the two youngest girls to be outside. Still waiting for a bit warmer temps at night(just because they are use to the warm house). Will be adding a third full time job into the mix which will help with this summers plans & events.

I have two weddings(two daughters) and a graduation(youngest) and I have one buck to finish paying for. Also have a blue eyed buckling( have to visit and choose) and a blue eyed doeling to pay for, plus she has a milk stand I can purchase as well. Plus I have a buck shelter and pasture to get set. That adds up to a lot of $$$.

Lost my first full grown chicken to a hawk yesterday. Was not pleased and this shows that other food sources are low right now. Yukon & Tahoe are not bonded with the chickens so that doesn't help. To top it off it was an Easter Egger hen.

I know I am starting to push things again work wise, but I want these goats and I want better shelter and larger pasture areas. Need money to cover the things I want.  On the upside of work, it is overnight at my friends. I can sleep, don't need to stay awake all night yet. 

More news: I have fallen to many times this year. The doctor believes I have torn two ligaments in my left knee. I go this next week to see a specialist so we can figure out what direction we need to go. I also tore a ligament or a muscle in my left thumb joint. The joint closes to the hand. Now I am overly cautious around the barn and ice.

I have been catching up on threads on here and so delighted with all the kid & lamb pictures. Spring will be here soon and they all will be playing happily in green pastures.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 4, 2015)

Oh gosh, be careful on that ice.  Knee (and thumb) problems are not fun to deal with, I know people with both.  Do you have any kind of a brace to wear for support?

Congrats on the job, yes there's always plenty to do (and pay for...).


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 30, 2015)

Time to catch up again. I don't get much "free" time lately, but it's all good. I stay out of trouble that way. LOL

My knee is fine other than arthritis getting much worse. Shots are the next step so I am putting that off until I just can't stand it. Thumb acts up on and off, no definite prognosis on that. When it acts up I put the brace back on for a few days.

Third job turned out to be as needed on weekends. Did three eight hour shifts last weekend and two this weekend. They are going away for two weeks so no work there. It will all come together I know it will.

Now the farm:  Poppit miscarried way back late fall. Well it must of been a set of twins and only lost one, because she had a miscarriage again in mid Jan. and I had sold my buck back in Oct.  Anyway, she is doing just fine. I have a small buck that I plan on breeding her with in Nov/Dec 2015. I am getting him in Oct 2015.

 Registered as: Red Maples Y'ld 8 Second Ride. Barn Name: Rustic. He will breed my four does for 2015 season/2016Spring kids.

The other doe that I thought was late bred was not. All done with birthing this season.  Sold: 3 bucklins & 1 doeling as bottle babies, 2 older doelings and two does.

Bought:  3 doelings.
 Esha: Hindi name meaning Desire. registered Name: Red Maples One Royal Esha

 Sakura: Japanese for Cycle of Life or Cherry Blossom. Registered name: Red Maples Sweet Sakura.

 Hakuna-Matata:  No worries for the rest of your days. Registered Name: Red Maples Hakuna-Matata

 Coco:   Registered name: Red Maples Coconut Rum.   Picking her up on the 4th of April.


The person I purchased these goats from was extremely nice and gave me a milk stand. Can you say: "Oh so appreciated!!"

More later today.


----------



## kinder (Mar 30, 2015)

Those babies are cute.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice looking girls
Very creative names


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 30, 2015)

Made a deal for about 30 cedar post, 20 metal post, miles of electric fence, fence charger, plywood & some scrap lumber for $200.00. I am paying 100 of that, daughter and sister-in-law paying 50.00 each. I got them hooked on goats too! They now each have two.

Working on adding these three to the herd.
Buckling- Enapay (Sioux for Brave) registered name: Red Maples Crazy Enapay Viho(Cheyenne for Chief)

 Doeling-Chumani   Registered Name: Red Maples Cheekahlay Kinta (Little:Lokota & Deer: Choctaw)

 Doeling-Peanut     Registered name: Red Maples Koko Mapiya (Koko-Blackfoot for Night, Mapiya-Sioux for Sky)

also plan on adding a wether to be with the buckling.    Named picked for him:Row    Registered Name: Red Maples Wakan Rowtag (Wakan- Sioux for Sacred, Rowtag- Algonquin  for Fire) Picked a different name. My 17 yr old son wanted one named Loki, we did name one Loki from my own does kidding, but it passed away. So I added to the name and we choose another buckling not a wether.

Work to be done: 1) Finish off 12x12 barn-move chickens to this barn, get more chicks(prefer Easter eggers)
2) redo smaller chicken coop for buck barn-will hold 2 bucks and 1 wether.
3) Enclose instant garage with plywood-this will be the doe barn. 10x16, will hold 11 does.
4) What is now the doe barn will house my two Soay sheep until kidding time. Then they will move to a temporary shelter and the barn will be my kidding & kid barn until kids are sold.
5) Will build temporary removable kidding pens. Plan to only breed four does this 2015 breeding season.
6) Fence hillside.
7) Fence that will encompass all animals with sections to divide them from each other. This way they all have the protection of the LDG's.

The order they are numbered is not the order they will be done.

Materials to get now and before kidding season:
1) A whole Lot of pallets!
2) feeder bucket(hoping to get this weekend)
3) 4 more heated buckets
4) heated chicken water container
5) goat milking machine....looking at one on-line.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 4, 2015)

Didn't get the buckling pictured above. I did however get two others along, both with blue eyes, with the two doelings above.   We brought them all home today, they settled right in with the other three babies. Now I have to get to work on that buck barn even sooner than I thought. Good thing is I can use the 10X6 dog kennel for their play yard for a little while. That gives me a bit more time and hopefully warmer weather to get their fence up. The doelings will be fine with the adult goats in about two weeks. By then I will have the sheep moved, the chickens moved and the buck pen ready for Gus &
Loki.

Gus will be registered with the name that is with the buckling pictured above and Loki will be registered as Loco Loki.

No more goat buying for a few years and I still have Rustic to pick up in the fall.

added to my materials needed list:

clippers for the goats, didn't shave my girls the past two seasons, but since I want to milk this next year I think it will be better if I do.
tattoo kit
banding tool
disbudding iron

Will be getting registered within the next two months. I believe I want to register with the AGS and the ADGA. One of my older does is registered with both under previous owner. Any opinions on this subject are welcome.

I also got to bring home the milk stand. Putting that together on Monday and getting to work on hoof trimming.

Got all the barns cleaned out, goats treated for fleas, ticks & lice. Dogs treatment next week and a retreatment for goats.
   
Little Deer.......  Coco....... Peanut.........Gus........2 of my granddaughters
   
Loki........Babies at play...........                Hey Peanut is that how it's done?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh my what things have finally gotten done over the last few days! The sheep are finally in their own pen. Chickens moved to new barn. We want more so they needed bigger space. Working on chicken run today, actual door on chicken barn and hopefully a new gate for the goats. Hopefully I will also have time to set up a temporary pen for the two little bucklings. Need to collect more pallets to get my pasture area growing. All slowly coming together though.

I also finally got my application for AGS filled out and sent in . Don't know how long that process takes. Looking forward to having all my goats registered by the end of summer. Hoping to also register with ADGA by then as well.  Now it's off to tractor supply to see what damage I can do to the wallet.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 16, 2015)

All are set for now. Hoof trimming and 2nd lice treatment Saturday. I have a large doe barn to enclose, but have to take a small break from that work for now. Definitely will be done within the next couple of months. No huge hurry on that as they still have use and room of the first barn. As the doelings & bucklings grow they will run out of room. for two months they should be fine.

Now I have to concentrate on a sick doeling. Hoping it's not coccidiosis. Daughter taking temp, waiting to hear from her. Did a dose of drench this afternoon. Ordering Di-Methox tonight just in case & want it on hand from now on.

So that means tomorrow I have to deep clean front dry lot where the hay builds up in front of hay rack. Don't know what else to do. Barn was cleaned out completely last of March. Will clean out what little hay & waste is there. 3/4 of pasture and dry lot are in the sun. Food is up off the ground.

Daughter called temp is normal, she assured me no fresh poop on Mavis, we cleaned her up this afternoon. Eating and drinking normal. Will check her over good again in am.

My ram is not happy being with just his one little lady. Is vocal a lot more than he was before. I told him he would get use to it.

Both Yukon and Tahoe love having the kids running all over the place. Sakura jumped right up on Tahoe's back today while Tahoe was getting her daily lovins. Plus they both come right to the gate and are very watchful if we are taking any of the babies out for anything. Usually their weekly weight checks.

I finally was able to order the proper grooming tools for the two dogs. So as soon as they arrive it will be a grooming party for Tahoe and Yukon hosted by myself and daughter...lol. I bet they will be some happy dogs that day.


----------



## jodief100 (Apr 22, 2015)

How exciting!  You have a lot going on.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 6, 2015)

Sorry I have not signed in for a while. I, however have been checking post a little bit. 

Some recent happy and sad events have had me rather busy and also had my world a bit turn upside down.

First, my mother in law was promoted to glory on April 30th. This was unexpected and quick. Infection in the blood system that took her rapidly. She was a sweet terrific women and is sorely missed by many. 

My youngest son's 18th birthday was a big celebration for my family that same week. We did what we could to make this a happy event for him. His actual birthday was the same day his grandmother passed so we had to post pone the party for almost a week. The party turned out great, with homemade pizza and many family members and friend to share the celebration.

My middle daughter got married on May 16th.  A beautiful wedding with a mass of hand made decorations involved. So I was quit busy helping with this as well. My mother arrived on May 13th and his here until June 17th to share in all the celebrations.

Unfortunately, within those two weeks I lost two part time jobs and got notice that my third part time job was also coming to an end. I also have about 4 months to find an affordable apartment for myself, my son and my "forever" fiancé.   Mother in laws will states that house must be sold and $$ from this to be divided equally among children.  Also looking for part time work. Applications are out, waiting for responses. I had to rehome two cats and a Bassett hound  in order to increase the range of available apartments I could fill out applications for.  So in home pets are now down to 2 cats ( son inherited grandmother's cat) and 1 Bassett Hound.

I also have the sad news that my son, his girlfriend of 9 yrs. and three of my grandchildren are moving to Ohio on June 18th. 

Youngest son's graduation and celebration this coming week!   So very proud of him.  He has come a long way and it has not all been easy with Asperger's Syndrome. HE MADE IT!!!

All farm animals are fine and they can remain where they are as they are not located on mother in laws property. All are healthy and continue to strengthen their bond with each other. I continue to enjoy the farm chores and therapeutic refreshment of spending time with all of them.  

I'll be back on more as things continue to settle down and I get realigned in life.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 6, 2015)

So sorry about your MIL
I hope everything works out for you
Seems you have a lot on your plate


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 7, 2015)

Just finished your journal. What a trip! Sorry about all your losses; family, animals, housing & part time jobs... Congrats on all your successes!  I "lost" my son, his wife and 4 of my grand kids when they moved from here to Las Vegas   She had a job offer as a teacher there and they had to take it. I wish I could "lose" my job...

Though I want to, I can't retire (again) just yet... Once I do, I'll have more ability to visit them... unless like you and many others here, goat fever strikes and I end up with too many animals to leave.  I hope to be starting my goat acquisition phase shortly. Right now I have chickens, bees, and an LGD pup (who NEEDS some goats badly!).

Hope you're able to re-stabilize quickly so you can get back to doing what you want/planned with the farm and animals.

I look forward to hearing more as you progress forward. Best wishes!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 29, 2015)

Slowly things are becoming more "normal" again. Filling my days with two major projects. The fencing for the goats & sheep & getting the house ready for a realtor to look at. So still quite busy.

Sold two of my older does this last month. Looking forward to seeing what the new line produces this next season, but plenty to get ready before then.
Here are some pictures of the fence we are working on. I am not good with estimating area, but believe the does will have just under 1/2 of an acre, bucks and sheep about 1/4 of acre when done. Doing double pallets, hotwire top and bottom up the center to divide pastures. All will be brought down to the barns for the night.

LGD's will be with the does. I was thinking of one in each, but these two are 7yrs old and have been together since birth. So I am thinking it won't work. Will be getting some advice about another LGD after I have more accurate measurements of the pasture areas.


   
First two pictures are of the lower fencing for doe pasture. Half up, going over to tall grass then up the hill.  Second two pictures: buck side: first is where we are progressing up the hill(as of today about 15 more pallets to complete this side), second pic is where their pen currently ends.

New hay feeder made out of an old wooden futon frame: Corner piece works well for the littlest ones.
 My Poppit and Tahoe snuggling, Yukon likes to snuggle in the barn with the babies.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 7, 2015)

We are half way there on the large pasture done with pallets and hot wire top & bottom. The thing that is holding me up is everyone and their brother know where to get free pallets...you got it, same place I do! 

When we are done the does will have 3/4 of an acre mostly open pasture( some trees in pasture) with shaded area at barn. Tahoe and Yukon will share this with the does and any kids that are old enough to be with all of them when the time comes next season.  The bucks will have 1/4 of an acre, partially open with a strip of tree line up the center.
@Southern by choice, @babsbag  will 1/4 acre be big enough for two LGD's or could one work here and still feel like they have company with Tahoe and Yukon right next door? 

Another question for anyone's opinion: Should I section off a dry lot for winter for both bucks and does or just leave it all open to them? 

At the top of the hill there is about 200/300 yards open pasture beyond the pen and then the wood line starts, both pens have an open field off to the side. I know coyotes run the tree line at top of hill. Last year they ran a lot lower until I got Tahoe & Yukon. Our deer and rabbit population is still darn good so I haven't had any issues with anything coming to the fence we have now or the pattern we ran last year. Also we do have bears in the wooded area beyond the pasture, but none have been seen that low yet.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 9, 2015)

Finally hit the top and turned the corner. Top side should go fairly fast, about 40 pallets. Hoping it's done this weekend, as I have a job interview tomorrow and if I get it I should start this next week. 

Work on the house is coming along fairly rapidly. Most of it should be done this week. Then just a fresh coat of paint on a couple of walls. Looking forward to that being done.

Have an application for a potential apartment. Need to fill that out tonight. This one would so fit our needs. 1,000.00 a month 2 bedroom with heat, trash, electric and water included and does allow pets. It's also located on a quiet dead end street. Crossing fingers and praying.

Dogs are saying hurry up Mom we want more room!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 14, 2015)

So hit another material jackpot today. Some people I know do estate cleaning and sales. They had a place today that had left over 2x4's,2 full sheets and one 1/2 sheet of plywood, 2x6's, sawhorses, and 6 rolls of barrier fencing. Turned out to be a pickup load! Awesome!    This are walls, door frames, chicken run covering, garden protection...just a slew of things taken care of in one 1/2 hour trip and maybe 20 minutes labor for loading. 

I have two half wall frames and a 3/4 wall frame here from taking inside walls down in the basement plus a few 2x4's. As well as the dog pen fencing, which is the same as most use for goats and a 4ft high by 5ft wide gate. They are going to the barn. The gate is for the pasture, the fencing I will use for making kidding pen panels.

Plus get this, my brother got a job at a place we get our free pallets...yeah; he found a hiding place for some so we can get them tomorrow. . I need to house sit this weekend where my goats are housed, so I want to stock up on the pallets. Then I can work on the fence while over there.

Got most of the goats feet trimmed yesterday. Have two more goats and the two sheep to get done. Amongst all this I need to make time for some grooming of the dogs.

They also had the pool redone and it will be finished tomorrow, a day for chemicals to work and settle. So just in time for me to enjoy!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## norseofcourse (Jul 15, 2015)

Woohoo great score on the wood and fencing!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 27, 2015)

So staying as busy as ever.  Fencing is coming along. I have finally almost reached the corner marker a crossed the top. I have been putting up the top hot wire as I go. Need to get more wire. Will do bottom hot wire when fence is complete. This project is taking a lot longer than I thought, but will be well worth it in the end.

Found an apartment. Will be moving on the first. So add packing and disassembled living to the already chaotic routine. Back to apartment living is not something I am looking forward to but it is what it is. I will adjust.  Now just waiting on the other part time job to come through.

Got an e-mail last night and it is looking good for acquiring two more working 2 1/2 yr old female GPs. Once again getting them from a farmer who has to shut down due to illness. Hopefully will know more later today on them. Worked out great getting a second pair of eyes out there for me. 

Once fence is done & moving is done I will start working on another barn. Hoping to get most of this done before I am called to start other part time job.

So for all those LGD breeders & enthusiasts how does one go about introducing the young dogs to the older dogs. Older ones are 7. They seem to be ok with most of the house dogs that live on the property. Never have shown any aggression toward dogs at vets. However, that being said these new dogs will be working a pasture right next to the older ones with fence/hotwire dividing the pasture.  Also would like dogs to get along in case they are ever together for any reason. Opinions are welcomed!


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 27, 2015)

catching up on your journal, so sorry for the loss of your mil and the all the all the ensuing chaos in your life.  glad the fencing is coming along.  now about adding the two new dogs all i can say is time will tell how they do.   i will be anxious to see how it works out.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 31, 2015)

OMG!   What a wonderful ending to the week!!!   Moving to new apartment tomorrow and I just got the news that I am definitely picking up two female GP's.   Never thought I would get a second set of working dogs for free! Up to date on shots, need to be spayed, working with goats, cows and chickens. These girls are 2 1/2 years, so I know there is still some training, right? Wonderful. Hoping Yukon and Tahoe accept them fairly easy. That is the big concern for me right now. Soooooooo excited!!!Pictures as soon as possible. However, because of my move I don't know how soon I will have internet.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 3, 2015)

congrats on the new girls!        pictures?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2015)

Other set of dogs fell through. Poor babies had a terrible panic attack and they could not get them loaded. Hoping something is worked out for them.


August 1st brought us a moving day. From 7am until 2am I was packing, moving or unpacking & cleaning. Except for 6pm until 8pm. That was dinner at a local pizza shop thanks to our Pastors.  I big thank you went out to my pastors, my daughter, soon to be son-in-law and their blended group of eight children.  We got it done in one day and one load with two vehicles and a trailer. It is a small two bedroom upstairs apartment that allowed the two cats and the dog. Also it includes heat and trash.

August 8th, 2015…Larger pasture is fully enclosed for the goats & sheep. It is not 100% dog proof. Temporary netted plastic fencing on one corner. Still have a few more pallets and hot wire to finish. Attempting dogs with what I have. The goats, sheep and dogs love this larger pasture. I actually get to see them work the fence line and then check on their babies again. Unfortunately I do not have a watcher and patroller. These two do absolutely everything together.

August 12, 2015.
I finally finished unpacking boxes and totes. Tomorrow I will start hanging pictures. I still have two large outdoor items and fencing to get from my other place. I am hoping this weekend.
Dogs got out of the fence the night of the 10th. The morning of the11th my sister-in-law called to say the dogs had a meeting with a porcupine.  They came up to her when she got home from work in the am, went right to the gate to be let back in the pen.  When I got there I could see why. They looked so sad and miserable. Yup, a vet visit. Well actually an overnight vet visit. What a mess, quills all over their muzzles, in their feet and legs. Then it was discovered that both had quills inside their mouths as well. Tahoe got the worst in her left front leg. There were over 100 quills the vet said. They were in very deep. So she has staples for a week. He is sure there is nerve damage, but unsure as to how bad. Both are on soft food for 4 days, three different meds (one for 4 days, one for a week and one for 28 days) they are also confined to a small area for a few days.  As of this morning the total vet bill is 1196.00. We have a recheck on Monday and Tahoe has to have staples removed.


Goats and sheep are turned out to pasture during the day and closed into the dry lot at night. This will continue until I get hot wire top and bottom all the way around.  Hard lesson learned for both dogs and owner. After getting the news that the dogs would be at vets over night, I took the time to walk the fence. LOL, it was not the plastic fencing that they got out of! Made repairs and I am moving forward.


8-13-15

Yukon & Tahoe took their meds with no problem last night. They spent the day lying around recovering. Yukon started barking at dusk. Just a little show of I am still here, I think. I am going to get pictures of Yukon & Tahoe in their recovery to share in my journal.

This morning will be meds again, twice daily they are. Then after I feed, water the chickens & collect the eggs (if not already done for me) I believe I will start working on that other barn. My brother is picking up a few supplies for me today. I am hoping I can get his and my brother-in-laws help on the new barn. This woman is starting to run low on fuel. I want to have everything done before winter, and hopefully no major projects for Spring, other than adding one more additional pasture. That however will be done with electric fencing on three sides and using the pallets already in place on the fourth side. That however is nothing I need to worry about right now.

This morning both dogs were ready for their breakfast. After, Yukon was ready to go back to work. Tahoe was not, she returned to their recovery area with no problem. I had to call Yukon back from the entrance of the pasture and tell him to go in with Tahoe. I am thinking I will let him be with the goats a bit tomorrow under my watchful eye. We will see how he is.

pictures of animals in their greener pasture, then Yukon & Tahoe's war wounds, then home again eating dinner & taking meds, resting in dog house.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 13, 2015)

awww poor babies! That had to HURT! Love the final pic of them looking out of their enclosure... looks like they're both saying "we're sorry! it'll never happen again! We promise we'll be good."  I'm sure they were just protecting the goats... 

Glad the move is over for you. Now you can hopefully settle down for a while and get comfortable. The goats look very happy in their new larger space. Strange to me to see all that green! Sorry the other dogs fell through. Guess it just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## goatgurl (Aug 13, 2015)

ouch, poor baby dogs.  just looking at them makes me hurt!  and poor you, just looking at the vet bill makes me ill.  hope they heal alright and the vet has an easy payment plan. 
glad you got moved into the new place and everything is falling into place.  and  sorry about the other dogs falling through.  like latestarter said it just doesn't seem to be the right time yet.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 1, 2015)

Yukon & Tahoe are fully recovered from porcupine battle, done with all meds and cleared for work again. They both recently got reacquainted with hot wire and are now content to stay within the fence boundaries.  Rhett has recovered from his bottle jaw and worms are gone. Both sheep have fattened up quite nicely since they have the green pasture to browse in all day. Goats are also doing well and enjoy roaming & browsing all day long. They all return to the barn at night just about dusk of their own will. Yukon and Tahoe have found a nice spot beneath the trees not to far from the barn for their nightly spot. They also usually choose this spot during the day until something calls for their attention.

I still have a barn to put up before winter hits again. next spring I'll add the additional pasture which will give me about two more acres.
November will bring two additional GP's. 12 week old pups. Durango and Tundra, both males. Looking forward to the whole training bit. This way these two will be more then ready when Yukon & Tahoe retire.

Today is my first day of training at my new part time job. I had orientation yesterday. I'll get four eight hour shifts of training then it will be two days a week. This suits me financially and gives me the time I want to work around my little Hobby Farm.

Slowly recovering from the expense of moving and things are looking up once again.

My 18 yr. old son is in a program to help him acquire the skills to get & keep a job. So he is doing internship at the hospital learning three different areas of skills over the course of the school year. With his AS (Asperger's Syndrome) he has difficulty with social skills and staying focused. They are looking at something in computers as this is an area of great strength for him. So far he is liking it.

My older son is considering moving back from Ohio. I just want them to be successful and happy no matter where they are.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 21, 2015)

I have not disappeared. 

Getting much needed things taken care of down on the little "farm". 
New chicken coop built and waiting for rolled roofing to be put on & maybe painted. Might just put rolled roofing on the outside too. Not sure yet.

Goats: Does & wether moved to another barn. That barn needs a few more minor things done and it will be ready for the darn snow. Four does bred. One did not take. She is back in the boys. She is not registered, therefore it doesn't matter which boy gets her. Watching the other three to see if they come back in heat this week.

Poppit has me thrown this year. She was being chased by the boys back on 9-16-15, but she is very large at this point and acting strange yesterday. Will be spending the day out there doing chores so will keep an eye on her. They may have gotten her much earlier and just overly ambitious the 16th when a few others were in heat.

Two bucklings in their own small pen for winter.

Sheep separated finally! Rhett & Scarlett bred week of Oct. 7th. We will have to see if she took or not.

Moved a bit of fencing around. Still have one section of fencing to get in place as well as a gate.

The other day I got permission from the neighbor to fence in yet another field of theirs. So come spring I will be adding about 4 acres of pasture.

So I am going a head with the purchase of two GP puppies. They will join us in late Nov.  I already have an area for them between the sheep and the well protected chickens. Goats, Yukon & Tahoe will border the back side of their pen.  They will only work supervised with me, but having them centered between all the animals will allow them to get acquainted with all and everyone still be safe.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 21, 2015)

Sounds like you are keeping busy,  for Poppit!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 2, 2015)

My brother has been kind enough to help me get the more difficult things for me done. He cemented the post in for the gate and put that up, roofed the chicken coop. This next weekend he is extending that roof over the doe barn to reinforce the plastic type roof that is on there. He finished mucking the old doe barn(that is now his lawn equipment shed again). Also next weekend he is helping me get the instant garage frame covered with a tarp. This will be my hay barn. If there is enough room my milking stand will also go in there.

 Fence is done for the winter. Not allowing me to psot pictures tonight so I will try again tomorrow.
 Chicken coop almost completely painted. Finishing tomorrow. If I have enough paint I am going to paint the doe barn as well. If not my brother can get me some more. It's returns at his work. Cost 0$.

 Izzy, my wether tried mounting Poppit, so I thought she had come back into heat. He must be crazy because I put her in with Gus (buck) for two days. No interest from him at all. So she is back with the ladies.

Besides the hay barn, I have two small projects to complete before snow falls. First I need to get the puppy pen hotwired. I want them to know what it is and learn to respect it right away. Then i want to get some kidding panels made. I want to use drop pin hinges this year. That way I can set them up when needed and take them down when not needed. Will come in handy if any animals has to be isolated as well.

Getting the heated buckets ready for use. One of the owners of some of the chickens is purchasing a heated waterer for them this year as well. The construction of fences and buildings will come to a halt for the winter, but I believe I will have enough to do with working with the pups. I am naming them Jethro and Grub. Pictures of pups as soon as I get updated ones.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 2, 2015)

Fence now complete, gate is done as well. Now have to pick up extra pallets and other materials


 
Poppit
 
Chicken coop
 
Buck pen at least for this winter.
 
Rhett & Scarlett in their separate area with their enclosed hay feeder.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 4, 2015)

Chicken coop is complete Another job checked off the to do list. Yippee!, it's finally getting a lot smaller. Pick up scattered materials, hay barn, finish puppy pen and build kidding panels, is what is left.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 4, 2015)

That's great! Sounds to me like things are coming along rather nicely! Not too much left to do. Of course then a new list will need to be made and you'll get to start all over again.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 5, 2015)

I am wrapping these projects up and NO new projects until Spring. Then it's fencing in the neighbors to pastures and adding new chickens.

Here are pictures of Jethro and Grub. Should be picking them up on Nov. 14th.  Will decide who gets what name after they get home and I observe them a bit.

     
Nervous, but ready to take on being a LGD parent to pups. Only a couple of things I am unsure about, but Deb assures me that I've got this.

Don't know if I stated this already or not. They will have a pen that borders the sheep on one side, chickens on the other(very well protected run including hotwire) & does, wether, Yukon & Tahoe on the back.  The pen is where they will be when they are not in with me while I am working with goats. Hoping Yukon and Tahoe take to them pretty easily. Then they can learn from them as well. They will eat separate from each other as well as from Yukon & Tahoe. They will also learn to work separate from each other. I want this because I can't separate Yukon & Tahoe. Those two have never been apart.


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 5, 2015)

Those puppies look like trouble.

You should send them to me.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 5, 2015)

Cute puppies!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 7, 2015)

Ferguson K said:


> Those puppies look like trouble.
> 
> You should send them to me.




I'll keep in mind your desire to help should I run into trouble


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 7, 2015)

Hens and Roos said:


> Cute puppies!



Thank you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 7, 2015)

Puppies are here!  They have been home for just about a week. Both have settled in quite nicely and so far no objections from Tahoe & Yukon.  Tomorrow is introduction to the goats. They are currently housed with sheep to the left of pen, chickens to the right and goats & older dogs to the back. Looking forward to tomorrows little adventure. 

Obviously puppy pen got done(lol), hay barn completed with help from brother. One kidding pen complete. Will divide that in half and build a small shelter for kidding pen #2. That will work for this year as I only have two does kidding around the same time. The next two will kid a couple of weeks later so they can then use the pens. 

All materials picked up and stored for winter.  Now just need to work on getting more hay in storage for winter. 

Poppit is definitely prego. Looking forward to her babies as she was my first baby almost two years ago(Feb.) She looks huge to me.

Here are a few pictures of Poppit, Yukon & Tahoe and a late blow out of coats(?), Jethro & Grub and a few of the other goats.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 7, 2015)

Only have one pic  and you're right Poppit looks like a little butterball! You could probably roll her from place to place  man is she preggers! Looking fwd to other pics! Glad everything else has come together for you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 7, 2015)

Yay


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 8, 2015)

thanks for the update, that's great!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 8, 2015)

Sorry hit wrong button......  my bad.

@Latestarter


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 8, 2015)

THANK YOU!! Those puppies look great!  Yukon and Tahoe are looking super too! Bet they feel a lot better minus all the hair/fur  Your goats are lookin' about ready to pop! You say they're due in January? A couple look like they won't make it past Christmas! Wouldn't those be great presents? Thanks again for the pic update!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2015)

Two goats are due the week of Feb 8th( 1st two pics), two are due the first week of April( 3rd pic). I now have a little lady in with the buck and he is courting her properly( will have to get a picture of her). She will be due first week of May if she catches. Hoping my Esha come into heat soon( last pic)    
Poppit                                                Mavis                                    Bambi(back) & Venus                   Esha 


I know Mavis looks real tiny, but her weight and age were right on point at breeding. Poppit looks ready to explode....some days they all look prego, but they aren't...lol.

Jethro & Grub did great their first night in pen with Yukon, Tahoe & Goats. All livestock, pups & older dogs are fine. Sister in law reported no excessive barking that night. Found all four dogs sleeping in pasture in the am when I arrived for feeding. I will be spending much of the day there today. We will see how goats & pups are interacting.

More pictures soon.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2015)

When I arrived this morning all four dogs were at the top of the hill near back fence line. They all happily ran down to say good morning and wait for breakfast .   Jethro & Grub are doing well. Goats don't take off like rockets in flight when pups come near them.  They have been butted a couple of times for getting a bit to close for goats comfort. Both times it has been Poppit. Her mommy hormones must be up.  Thankfully they found the water buckets near the barn. Now back to three buckets in that area. 

Working on getting my two kidding areas ready a head of time this year. Both areas have a small shelter(big enough for birthing) as well as a pen area for the growing big enough before joining everyone else. I think I might just be a head of the game this year. Poppit and Mavis will get their CDT shot the first of Jan. The others will get theirs the first of Feb. Except Little Deer. I will wait until March for hers that way it falls within the 30 days before birth. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1231329663560140
			




  if this works you will see Grub (got confused in video at first) interacting with Bambi. 

   Little Deer currently in with Gus   

  Miss Mavis, she is in with Gus to keep him company as she is already expecting and Izzy is to big & bullish to be with Gus until Gus is bigger.
  Tahoe(laying down) with Grub (sitting) & Jethro.
 Bambi (right) Esha (center) Sakura (left) Coconut Rum (far left) You can see her head under Sakura's neck. Last three are not prego this year.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

Awwww! I love how fat the goats are... means babies! 
The dogs all look great too. The pups, me thinks, are going to be big dogs. Glad they are taking corrections well!

I can't get the video- says Unavailable

We are getting ready for CDT's too!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 15, 2015)

wow... Grub and Jethro are getting BIG!  Fast!


----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 15, 2015)

Wow --  that doe will have a litter!  

Love the pics.    If the tiny brown/white doe is missing, I have her!  Cute, cute, cute.   The adult LGD has such wisdom in those eyes...what a handsome guy you have.   The pups will be in good hands with him, he's a teacher.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2015)

@Southern by choice, I will try to e-mail it to you. I wasn't sure if the video would work or not. It does work when I click on it. hmmm. @Latestarter  were you able to see the video?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2015)

Mini Horses said:


> Wow --  that doe will have a litter!
> 
> Love the pics.    If the tiny brown/white doe is missing, I have her!  Cute, cute, cute.   The adult LGD has such wisdom in those eyes...what a handsome guy you have.   The pups will be in good hands with him, he's a teacher.


If she is missing my Sister-in-law will not be happy either as we are co-owners to that one. LOL

Thanks for the compliment on Yukon. I am hoping both of the adult LGD's are willing to teach them. Tahoe (female) seems to have adopted them pretty well. One pup seems to stick with her more and the other with Yukon. We will see.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 15, 2015)

E-mail it that would be great... when I clicked it took me to FB
I have FB but wasn't in FB.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2015)

goats&moregoats said:


> If she is missing my Sister-in-law will not be happy either as we are co-owners to that one. LOL





Southern by choice said:


> E-mail it that would be great... when I clicked it took me to FB
> I have FB but wasn't in FB.


     sent, hope it works...don't laugh because I got puppies mixed up...lol


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2015)

goats&moregoats said:


> @Southern by choice, I will try to e-mail it to you. I wasn't sure if the video would work or not. It does work when I click on it. hmmm. @Latestarter  were you able to see the video?



No, it said the content wasn't available, even after I signed in it wouldn't work for me... sorry


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2015)

I was able to see it this morning! 
So cute!

Have a couple of pointers ...
I am going to rewatch and note time on video so you can see what I am referring to... be back in a while.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 16, 2015)

bummer... I still can't see it <sigh> How did you get it to work @Southern by choice ?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 16, 2015)

Through my e-mail and I still had to send a request.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 17, 2015)

A few more pictures


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 21, 2015)

I am excited! Checked on goats today and Poppit is developing her milk bag. I am thinking she is going to give me three like her mommy. I think one for Miss Mavis. Poppit hits day 145 Feb 8th and Mavis Feb 9th. they are going to be put into a pen together separate from the rest the first week of Jan. On day 145 they will be put into their kidding stalls that will be side by side.

 

Venus & Bambi both hit day 145 on March 28th. A good space between them and the first two does.


My brother brought home a frame that can be made into two decent size kidding stalls. Looking forward to him & I working on that this coming weekend.

Grub(right) & Jethro worked on the commands come & sit today. They did really well. Jethro from off lead. Grub on lead at first then off lead. 

Gus is happily courting three of my other does. Starting this afternoon. One being in full heat, the other two just coming into heat. Looks like a few May babies might happen along.
Little Deer if she took will hit day 145 on May 6th. Then the last three  the week of May 14th.

Hope you all don't get sick of my pictures.


----------



## Ferguson K (Dec 21, 2015)

Now you know we NEVER tire of pictures!!

Pups are getting big!


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2015)

I have no choice at the moment but to live the goatie life vicariously through y'all  I LOVE the pics! The more the better!  With all the stuff I've learned here, when I do get my goats, I have faith they'll be well cared for!

Your goats are looking very preggers! love the pups! I can just imagine the joy you must feel every time you arrive at the farm. Good luck with the new enclosure(s)!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 22, 2015)

So today was a rainy wet day. No working the pups with rain & two grandchildren in tow. More the rain than anything. First thing I found was all four dogs sleeping in the goat barn. Was wondering if the older dogs were going to allow the younger ones in their doe barn. Was glad I found them all there. I couldn't get a picture as they respond with getting up and being alert as soon as they smell, see or hear me, which is good.  They all ate, then Yukon & pups right back in barn. Tahoe planted herself up on the hill for about 15 minutes checking things out then she to went back in the barn. I figure they spent the better part of the day there. 

I am so looking forward to this weekend. hoping to spend all day Saturday out there and Sunday afternoon after church. Monday it was in the am out with pups after morning chores then off to church to help with Christmas food & toys. Today due to rain was feed and leave. Help at church again. Tomorrow should be am if weather permits. Thursday if weather is decent(no rain, harder to work with pups in mud & cold rain) I will be out there all day. Hoping to get hoof trims done.

 Over half my family is amazed at how much time I would spend just hanging out with my animals. I can always find a little project to do while out there. I can always just sit and groom the dogs. I still dream of having a place of my own which would be big enough for all my animals. Dreaming of the day I can just get up grab my coffee and walk out my back door to tend animals that I love.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 24, 2015)

I finally put Izzy (wether) in with Gus (buck), they battled for all of three minutes then settled down to eat hay.

Mavis & Poppit are in the late prego pen. Poppit, however seems to be displaying early labor signs ( and no I was not wanting Christmas babies). She is doing a lot of stretching, side licking, she is swollen and very pink and slightly open. She is also very vocal today wanting me in the pen. She quiets down and eventually eats her hay when I am in there. Hollers like crazy when I am not. She also has become very lovey dovey like when she was a bottle baby. So We will see.  I have someone checking on her tonight and will call if there is any discharge at all. At that point Mavis will have to go back into the other pen as she is due until Feb. anyways.

Poppit's utter and . 

    seems to have sunken hips?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 4, 2016)

Been quiet on this little farm. Waiting on Poppit to pop.  I am going to try to clip her today. That should be interesting since she doesn't want to be touched. Milk stand and a little grain to help keep her still and calmer. Also doing hooves this week & some shots. Wanted to get this all done last week, but ended up watching four grandchildren who's imagination can get them into trouble. 3,5,7 & 9 year olds. 

Izzy & Gus are getting along as well as two male goats do. As long as none of the girls come into heat they won't scrap to much. 

Puppies....hmmmm, going to be working with them alot this week. Grub needs a few lessons. Jethro is much calmer and response quicker to the learning. Both have learned to wait while I get the two older dogs out of the pen for feeding.  They also have learned to wait for their food dish to be set down to eat. They are slowly picking up on the "out" command. I tell them that when I feed the girls in the am as their is quite a commotion among the goats as to who is picking where to eat. This excites the pups a bit and they think it's play time. 

I have an area inside the goat barn to repair. Dogs have started to dig underneath toward the chicken run. I believe it's the pups as this was not happening before they arrived. I definitely do not want them to get in there.

I will post pictures tonight, I hope. Grub & Jethro have grown a lot. They are almost as tall as Tahoe already!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 9, 2016)

As of last night at midnight check, Poppit is still withholding her babies.      Doe code in full play right now I am sure of it.  Today would be an awesome day for her to deliver. Kids would then share a birthday with a special young lady in my life. Young lady is 14yrs today. I cared for her from birth to two and a half years.

Here are some of my younger does & 4 year old Venus(far right, back) enjoying the beautiful weather. Venus & Bambi (top of step) are the two due end of March. The other three in picture will be due end of May if they took and not a big deal if they did not. Venus I am sure hoping! She has blue eyes & the buck has blue eyes. 

And here are new pictures of the pups.  

Jethro, most likely wondering what the heck I am up to. Jethro & Yukon. Jethro is pretty laid back, picks up on commands quickly. He is ok with the quick pet & body check then off to do his own thing.




   

Grub. Ahhh my little handful. He gets super excited when I go to the barn. He patrols with Tahoe more often than not. Occasionally you find him lounging with Yukon, but most often he is on the go. He does like to be near me when I first go in the pasture, but soon settles down and also goes to do his own thing.

Both understand sit(with a little hand pressure to backside), the wait command they have completely when it comes to the open gate & food. Still working on down(Grub is driving me nuts with this one) Though both responded great yesterday when I grained the goats. They jumped up(front paws) on the feeder, told them down with a gentle push. They got down stayed down & let the barn. Yup!!!, plenty of what goods boys they were.

Always praise them for listening. If I am in the pen then they also get loving pats as well as praise.

  Grub (back) & Jethro checking on chickens through the fence. There is a second fence behind the pallet fence. Other than through the hole in the barn(Puppies dug) the chickens are safe. My brother is cementing the hole today.

Grub was a little food aggressive the other day with Jethro. So I have taken to adding more food for starters, but also feeding them separate as I do with Tahoe & Yukon.  

So time for me to get off here & go check on Poppit. Feed them all & check their water supply.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 9, 2016)

So, a bit saddened tonight. Not for myself but for all the losses from other goat farmers. On here as well as a few friends on FB. It's seems as if it's the start of a hard year. This causes me to worry even more over Poppit.  She is showing some of the early labor signs. Very minuet discharge. Restless, more vocal, sunken sides, ligs gone(?) or almost gone, full utter, teats outward, stretching.  I think I am staying the night.  Going out in a few minutes to check on her & feed the dogs.

Happy note: Both Jethro & Grub sat on command with no physical contact from me at all! Awesome pups!


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2016)

I hope your stay w/Poppit is worth it and that she goes without a hitch when the time comes.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 10, 2016)

Nothing from Poppit. Little pushes here & there, nothing else. So I am home. Friend checking on her & will call if anything more happens.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 10, 2016)

little butterball tease...


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 11, 2016)

well???  has poppit popped?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 13, 2016)

@goatgurl  no she has not.  I believe I mistook little pushes for baby adjustments. I told the goats that doe code is officially off limits this year. Anyway, not even the slightest discharge. Sunken seems to be, pretty darn sure ligs are gone, but no matter how I try I never seem to get that right . 

    Babies are still moving around in there, so we will wait and see. If she makes it until next month(due date I calculated Feb. 12th)then she is my first goat to develop a milk bag that early in the game. Plus Mavis will be kidding at the same time. Mavis has only got a tiny baby bump. I am thinking I will never get this goat kidding figured out!


Pups are doing well. Growing & learning. Grub & Jethro no longer share a food dish. Grub will not let Jethro eat. So They get tied separate from each other just like the older two. I know they might slip back, but today I only had to tell Jethro down once and he did it!  Grub was great as well, just had to give him a gentle push with the down command and he listened as well.

Here they both are snuggled up with a few of my young does. They didn't even move when I walked past so they had to have been extremely tired. 
 

and I would bet that these tracks are the reason why. Just beyond the goat fence at the top of the hill. All over back there. Sister in law said all four dogs were carrying on last night, but worse the night before.
   

Brother said he spotted a fox shortly  before the big ruckus. he said the big ruckus was definitely coyotes as they heard them & the dogs. Glad to know the older dogs are teaching the pups.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 14, 2016)

More waiting.....for Poppit. I don't see how she will last until the Feb due date, but I guess stranger things have happened. I think she is developing a nice utter for a FF. Two babies for sure, thinking three  .


Was going to try to get a picture of Miss Mavis so you all would realize I am not completely crazy when it comes to kidding. She is loosing her mucus plug. At least she seems to be going about having her first kid the right way..lol. She only has a little baby bump going on so I am thinking one kid from her and that is ok. She is rather small for her age. At least seems so compared to Poppit. 

Pups are doing better each day. They followed Yukon & Tahoe up the hill today as the older dogs were barking to scare off a bird. Puppies looked a bit confused as to what the danger was. Picture is them in the pasture and I am inside part of Poppit's pen while taking it. 
Grub is on the left, Jethro on the right.

Still have Rhett & Scarlet so I threw in a couple of pictures of them as well.  Notice Rhett bowing down to his queen.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 20, 2016)

Wow!  all those darling little babies popping out everywhere!

Miss Poppit is anxiously waiting for her darlings to be ready to enter the world. I finally got the lig thing, I think...lol. She is squishy, but not completely yet.  So maybe the next couple of days...Don't know if I even want to clip her at all...darn cold here. Maybe a warm water wash & towel dry after babies & after birth have been delivered.  So here are pictures of Poppit & Mavis from yesterday afternoon.
Poppit  


Mavis she is definitely due Feb 12th..lol

Jethro & Grub were curled up with all the young doelings last night. Of course couldn't get a picture of that because my phone is a piece of work.
Here are couple of the pups & older dogs from yesterday.
  

Going to try to get a picture of Bambi who is getting pretty big. Her first due date is Feb. 13th Second due date is April 3rd. Thinking first due date is the one..we will see as the time approaches.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 20, 2016)

Poppit's udder is looking really nice! You can see it much better now. She looks like she has quite a few in there!
Aw Mavis looks like she must waddle!!

The pups sound like they are doing great- wow are they growing!
Love their manes BTW!

If Poppit does have 4 be prepared to take some home and bottle feed. I say that only because if 4 or more they are usually teeny tiny and very hard to keep a 2 lb kid warm and alive in your temps.

So we wait...   I saw 2 boys 1-2 girls for Poppit!
Mavis- 2 does


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 20, 2016)

@Southern by choice , I am prepared....Poppit was my first bottle baby. I can feel two for sure...I am thinking 3-4 myself, unless they are big ones. 

Mavis is doing well...seems to have gotten bigger over the last few days.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 21, 2016)

This is Bambi.  First due date is Feb. 13th.....Second due date is April 3rd.   I am thinking she was bred first time around and was being hormonal after(thought she was in heat again, put her back with Gus)

She really is getting quite large already. Will try to get a view of her out in the pasture, if she goes out when I am there today.

   

Jethro got all excitied because I was taking pictures. Yukon has that look: yeah, why are you taking pictures of my baby?


Two nights in a row, when checking on Poppit, I found the pups curled up with my young does.  My phone is not equipped to take pictures in the dark. That barn does not have a light in it. Even if it did, by time I got it turned on the moment would be gone.

Both Jethro & Grub have wait down to a tee. No struggles at the gate at all. They are now learning sit without contact quite well. Down is coming along, but both are a bit more stubborn about this one. I also walk them on the leash a bit just so they get use to it. That will be needed for any vet visits.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 21, 2016)

Aww! Best wishes for a safe/healthy kidding season!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 21, 2016)

Ok, finally some actual discharge from Poppit. Just a drop, but definitely there...Not the whitish/yellow mucus discharge I have seen with my other goats as far as mucus plug. Even Mavis has had the whitish mucus for a few days now.
So don't know if it's her mucus plug or not? Somethings I am still unsure of..... Even after much research & coffee. 
 
Her lady parts definitely look different today. She is also much more aggressive to Mavis. I could see where she had been licking her lower right stomach area, but didn't witness it myself. No pawing or nesting...just restless in and out of her shelter. There was definite kid movement most of the day. Late afternoon didn't see any, but that doesn't mean much to me. A friend is checking on her at 8pm and 12am. We will see. I know they will get here when they get here.

 I have only been at the beginning of two kiddings. My first, almost two years ago....she had this discharge for like three days. Then one last year and that was a goat that went from no signs to BOOM! you got babies on the ground. She did this both years. My daughter assisted with the quads last year and  My other goats kidded during the night with no one there.
 Even better...............I finally figured out the ligs FOR SURE!. So they are definitely squishy, but not completely gone. You can also now see the indents on either side of her tail head though not extremely prominent. Babies have dropped some more and she is sunken at the hips. We are approaching the kidding event. Still hard to say exactly when, but at least I know I am not "completely" fooled by the doe code any more.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 28, 2016)

So I got Poppit's backside trimmed down. I did Mavis as well. I have more to do with Mavis. She was starting to get a little freaked out so I stopped for today. I also got their hooves trimmed. Along with Izzy's & Gus. Tomorrow plan on getting the other six trimmed(hooves). No more hair cuts for a couple of weeks.

Other than that: Jethro & Grub are doing great!!! They are finally getting the "down" command. Wow!...Sit & wait are like they came programmed with them. LOL.

Now other than normal chores and some puttering around in this heavenly weather all is quiet. Still getting between 3-5 eggs a day. I think that is good for this time of year with no heater or lights in coop.

So just waiting for babies to start coming.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 29, 2016)

So I did get the hooves all done. Two barely needed it at all and one was wow!  Glad I did them all today. I also decided to go ahead and clip Bambi. 

Bambi has two due dates as she seemed to have come back into heat. First is Feb. 13th second is April 3rd.   She does have some discharge &started to develop an udder. I felt for babies well I had her on the stand. I can feel kicking but it is way down underneath right in front of her udder. Good strong kicks but definitely felt like tiny tiny hooves.

Bambi

Poppit yesterday morning Poppit this afternoon. 

Does her udder look fuller or is it me?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 29, 2016)

It definitely looks pretty full in both pictures!  When is her due date again?


----------



## goatgurl (Jan 29, 2016)

waiting patiently


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jan 30, 2016)

@BlessedWithGoats , her due date is Feb. 12th. I don't see how she will make it until then, but we will see.   Her picture doesn't do her justice. She looks like she is ready to explode!  All she does is holler if I am within her sight, hearing or smell.  As soon as I go to her pen and talk to her she gets quiet. Last two days she hasn't been all up in my business when I am in her pen. She comes out of her shelter, sees it's me and then goes back in to lay done.  I have to work today & tomorrow so I am so hoping she doesn't pick either day to have them.  Again we will see. She might shock the heck out of me and last until the 12th and have a extremely huge utter! LOL


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 30, 2016)

Aww!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 1, 2016)

Well I think Bambi might well give us a baby before Poppit does. I FINALLY actually felt the pencil like ligs everyone is talking about. Bambi's are all almost gone, she has discharge, she is anorexic looking(sunken), really puffed out today and she is hollering today. Her baby is very low in her belly and way back.  Mavis is doing nothing but discharge.

My brother threw together this split shelter for me. Goats one end and sheep the other. He just has to finish the roof. 

Poppit & Bambi. She is more sunken than the picture shows.

and the new shelter. Mavis is inside, sheep are on the other side of the wall.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Feb 1, 2016)

Just sittin' round waitin' on Poppit to pop!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 1, 2016)

Spending the night at the house where my goats are located. Poppit has separated herself from the other two in the maternity ward. Still no discharge at 9pm. Going back out at 11:30pm.   Now watching her and Bambi closely. Mavis is showing no signs except for previous mentioned. I know how this whole thing goes(doe code), definitely nervous about Poppit.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 1, 2016)

Praying all goes well with them, safe deliveries and healthy kids!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 8, 2016)

Ok, my friends, Poppit is at day 146 from my original calculations. Her utter is looking great! Her teats have started filling up, very slight discharge. Now I am hoping she doesn't kid today as I have that thing called....work. I am hoping she delivers Tues, Wed. Thurs or Fri. as I have weekend work as well.

Mavis is also at day 146. She is just starting to get a little fatty in her utter area. Still discharging a little each day. 

Bambi is at day 145. Small utter & discharge a little each day............the wait is killing me !

Now Jethro & Grub are doing awesome! They sleep with the goats in the barn at night as the two older dogs are out in the pasture for the most part. The pups do sound off from within the barn when the older dogs get going. They also sound off when I approach the barn at night until I let them know it's only me checking on the girls..then they settle right back down.

This is a morning picture, but this is exactly where they are each night as well.


and here is my small clutch of eggs I gathered yesterday morning...I expect the numbers will go back down with the cold coming back in. My two EE's just started laying again on Fri. Hoping to get more of those this Spring. Looking to improve my chicken coop this Spring as well.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 8, 2016)

Thinking you will be busy in the next few days!! Hope they wait for you to be around


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 8, 2016)

Aww! I hope that you are able to be there when they kid too!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 9, 2016)

Poppit as of this am: she has started to make some "weird" noises. Squeaky, groan...no discharge.     Off to herself all day. No eating this morning, but power ate later in the afternoon.


    HEY EVERYONE! Goats & Pups love each other.....FANTASTIC!!    That is Esha standing on Jethro.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 10, 2016)

Just got caught up. Ready for babies!!! Looks like they're about to burst!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry, been kind of hectic.   Poppit gave me trips 2-10-2016 at 5am. All went well with delivery & Poppit was very attentive. Ran into a slight problem with nursing. Poppit sets very low to the ground and 2 of the babies can't seem to find the teats for nursing. Smallest baby did but had to lay down to nurse. I did take them in, milked Poppit and fed babies. Took them back out to her and left them there for 3-4 hours with me watching. Again the smallest one was able to nurse. I brought them home for the night. I am thinking that I should take them back out this am since they will be really hungry and try again. I really don't want to bottle feed unless absolutely necessary.  

I was told to leave babies with momma, milk her and bottle feed them there. That would be ok if I actually lived where my animals are. So do I leave them with Poppit, milk her and feed them a couple times during the day when I can be there. Let them possibly go without from about 5pm until 9am when I can get back out there? other than the nursing issue she is super with her kids. Smallest one weighed 2.5 the other two weighed 3


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Sorry again, my head is in the clouds....wanted to share these pictures as well..All four dogs sleeping with the goats & Esha(goat) decided she needed to have a look around. Apparently standing on Jethro gave her a better view. Proud of my pups!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 11, 2016)

Congrats on the kids!!  Maybe the 2 will watch the one who is nursing and figure it out.  The biggest concern is getting colostrum into them.

@Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer @OneFineAcre and others might have some ideas for you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 11, 2016)

Aww!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 11, 2016)

I got to see them! Of course i didn't want to say anything before she posted that they arrived


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 12, 2016)

Sold my first bottle babies of the year. All three to the same home. An experienced goatie! Makes my heart happy.  Now to wait for more babies because this year I have a waiting list for 4 doelings and 1 buckling and others showing interest. I have never had a waiting list.

I have to share:

This is an ad I posted:

Bottle fed bucklings. DOB. 2-10-16. Being raised in apartment. pack & Play for sleeping and safety when not out to play or being fed. All three doing very well on the bottle. Currently goat milk mixed with store whole milk. 100.00 each.

This is a response I got:  are they all males                      may reaction:

I realize not all know a lot about goats but you should know what the male and females are called. So if you know a male is a buck, the you can surmise that buckling is a baby buck right?

Am I the only one

This is obviously not the person I sold them too.

On another note had to scold Jethro & Grub...goat chasing....when I was done they knew I was very upset with them.  Didn't touch them at all. If it happens again they will be separated from the females and placed with Izzy who doesn't take no crap from any one. When Poppit can return to the fold it will be better because she doesn't take any crap either. Don't want to put her back with pups because of discharge from birthing. No sense in inviting trouble.

Told my ram the other day that he is looking to become dog food!  He decided to make two half  attempts at charging me. Changed his mind both times mid attempt. I don't like mutton, but I am sure all four dogs would love it. This is what I say to Rhett.


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm glad you found a home for them! You are lucky because if you couldn't sell them....well....lets say Jonathan would be building a fence sooner than he thought lol. They are so freaking adorable! I cannot wait to have goats, and to see more of your babies to come!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 13, 2016)

Awwwwwwwwwwww... They are adorable! they're so tiny and cute! Glad you got to see them 1st hand @MendonOrchards  Always nice when you're within driving distance. Glad the births went well. Now we wait on the next set. Hope you get what you want. 

And just as an aside, there's no telling what you're gonna get with CL... Some times you just gotta scratch your head and wonder...


----------



## MendonOrchards (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm so glad she is. Its hard to know how much work, or what it will be like owning animals you've never even really seen being cared for in action. I like to make sure i have everything planned out first, and its been wonderful learning about them and especially seeing the babies, thats the fun part lol


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 13, 2016)

Glad you were able to sell them!  In future - you definitely can leave them with momma overnight if you are bottle feeding.  She will protect and clean them even if they are bottle fed as long as she recognizes them as hers.  When we raised our dairy goats we removed them at birth completely from the does.  We fed only heat treated colostrum and then pasteurized the milk.  (We drank the milk unpasteurized but pasteurized to avoid CAE)  We fed every 4 hours during the day for the first week but never fed at night.  Then after the first 1-2 weeks we fed am, noon, and pm until 2-3 weeks old.  After that we only fed am and pm feedings.  We had standard size dairy goats but minis shouldn't be any different except in the amount you feed.  We fed max 1 quart per goat am and again in the pm.  When we trained them to the bucket feeder we did the same amount and added 1 extra quart "for the bucket" since some of the kids drank a little faster.  Only feeding am and pm encourages the kids to investigate hay sooner.  You can try just leaving all the kids with their mom and checking their bellies to see if they figure out they have to crouch reeeeeally low to nurse!  I should caution you that once the kids learn that the bottle is easier some of them won't go back to momma.  Either way, don't stress over it, 2x daily bottle feeding is all they need - so hard on you not to live on the property with your animals, don't make it any harder by stressing too much!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 13, 2016)

Congrats on the sale! Gosh they are adorable! 

We had a kiko whose udder was so LOW, she had no udder attachment and forgot her MSL.  As someone who raises dairy goats, it would be my nightmare! Anyway...the kids would go down on their knees to find the teat. It took them awhile but they found it eventually! I know I would have brought those kid in too 

I disagree with feeding a 2-3 week old Nigerian Dwarf 2x a day. The large breeds may be fine with it but no way would I do that with a dwarf. I am bottle feeding ND, Lamancha, and Mini Mancha kids right now (3 1/2 weeks). They all get fed 3x/day. Personally, I don't like the ND's taking large amounts of milk x2/day. They are much smaller and I feel they do much better when they get a bottle 3x/day.

I see a lot of people who DON'T raise this breed tell folks its okay to feed twice daily, but the folks who actually  breed them say otherwise


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 13, 2016)

I have no experience with mini breeds so you should probably do what Goat Whisperer says.  Overloading a kid's stomach can cause entero so listen to her.


----------



## Mini Horses (Feb 13, 2016)

Well I have full sized and minis.  The full sized nub had such overly long teats that the kids punched the udder & couldn't find the teats end.  I milked and fed colostrum 1X, then held kid & teat....they learned where the milk bar was!     My mini nub had trips (FF) and she was so low, they had issues with finding teats.
Same deal -- be sure they get colostrum.   She found that in her stall she could step her front legs onto a board and the kids could nurse!!   GREAT mom!!   They will find a way, normally.   Check bellies for fullness and leave with mom as much as possible if they are to be dam raised.  Mother Nature normally works.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your advice. I will keep things in mind for the future babies. Sometimes even those with some experience @MendonOrchards, still end up having questions arise. All my previous dams didn't set so low. Some of my future ones will.  At 3 times a day I can manage it, if my sister in law doesn't mind handle one of those feedings. Hoping that the dams can raise them, but nice to have info just in case. The fact that those that buy kids from me usually stay in touch afterwards is really nice. 

@Southern by choice, Thank you for your advice yesterday on the dog situation. I know I may have irritated you a bit, but better that I ask before making any decisions. I am hoping one of the two homes I have in mind will take the 2 yr old( not mine) that  needs re-homing. Going to try to contact those homes today. Both homes have house dogs on their property so I don't know if they will add her to their family or not. Hoping I can find someone for her as I know she is a great dog and still young enough to learn to guard livestock as she protects the deer that come onto her 20 acres. Again thank you. When it comes to livestock guardian dogs you are my go to person. I value your advice and opinions. Maybe sometime in the future we will be able to meet.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2016)

goats&moregoats said:


> I know I may have irritated you a bit


I am so sorry I left you with that impression...Truly I was not at all irritated! That is why I hate e-mail...
While I was answering you had was on a consult call, while I also had text coming in every 30 seconds  and phone beeping... busy day yesterday.  SSSSSSooooooo sorry, didn't mean to sound short or curt.

I also think you have been and are still doing such an incredible job with the dogs, pups and goats! My hat is off to you!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 14, 2016)

Ridgetop said:


> I have no experience with mini breeds so you should probably do what Goat Whisperer says.  Overloading a kid's stomach can cause entero so listen to her.


Just re-read my post, I am sorry if it came off rude or snarky 
I didn't mean it that way, so if it did my apologies! 

Sometimes I get a bit worked up over it... Sadly, lots of ND's/other tiny kids have gotten very ill and/or died due to following the the bottle feeding protocol for large breed goats


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 15, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I am so sorry I left you with that impression...Truly I was not at all irritated! That is why I hate e-mail...
> While I was answering you had was on a consult call, while I also had text coming in every 30 seconds  and phone beeping... busy day yesterday.  SSSSSSooooooo sorry, didn't mean to sound short or curt.
> 
> I also think you have been and are still doing such an incredible job with the dogs, pups and goats! My hat is off to you!



I want to thank you again, You didn't come off as irritated. I guess I should have been a bit more clear. I basically meant that sometimes for you some questions might seem a bit, hmmmmm ridiculously simple to figure out. However, for those not as experienced as yourself it's like a coin toss to figure out the correct thing to do. 

I am very pleased with my boys. I am still working on a bit of lets play chase, but other than that it's going super well. No goats are getting hurt, but when I catch them chasing the goats they get one heck of a firm talking to after hearing in a very firm tone that it's unacceptable. Just the other day I caught them both singling out one, chased her out of the barn. I caught up to them, very firm unacceptable and then spent 15 minutes reassuring the goat well telling the boys she was mine and would not let them even sniff her. I asked Tahoe if she could start getting onto the boys about this behavior, don't know as she will follow my request.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 15, 2016)

Mavis is at day 153 as long as my calculations are on target. Bambi is at 152. Both have been discharging for a few weeks now. Should have more babies real soon. 
Though I am glad they waited until that nasty cold weather came and went. Now maybe we can gt back to having a mild Winter.

I had to work over the weekend so my sister in law took care of animals for me. I get farming withdraws when this happens. can't wait to see them all in a little bit. 

Poor Poppit  probably thinks I took her babies and just disappeared.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 15, 2016)

Bambi is definitely going to kid somewhere between now & morning....her ligs are gone(most definitely), kids have dropped, swollen & puffy, very pink, more discharge. Enough to find some frozen to her lower leg. So planning on staying the night over at the farm again.

Mavis is get squishy, but still can feel ligs somewhat, very pink, but not swollen, still discharging but not as much as Bambi. Hard to tell if she will kid tonight or not, depends on how fast her ligs go. 

Coyote are very active to the West side of Sheep lot...Not good...brave enough to walk to darn close to the fence line 


 I am standing just this side of prints.

and my fence is not registering electric running through it. I walked the entire pasture. I can't find where there is a problem. So now I have to re-walk it when I go back over. Thank God it's on the inside and all four dogs are there because I am a chicken-****(sorry for language). 

 

Looks like a party in the lower field to close to house & barns.
 First picture is the neighbors camper stored in the lower field that they are going to let me fence in. If you cliick on picture you can see all the prints in the lower part of picture.
Second two picture I am standing near the camper taking a picture of my friends house and then my hay storage area. Animal barns are just behind the hay storage.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 15, 2016)

Well I do believe Mavis will be going tonight as well..her ligs are gone. She is stretching and yawning.

Babies have dropped dramatically.... However, she still has no visible udder.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 16, 2016)

Just got back in from checking on girls. Bambi should kid within a couple hours. Rechecking at 2:45. Checking every hour now. Discharge has increased to long stringy clear. 
I stayed out there for a bit but she wouldn't settle back down. There are three shelters and she kept going from one to another. 

Weather kind of stinks at the moment. Wet, but not to cold @ 25 degrees and climbing. 

Mavis is breathing differently tonight. I,m thinking she will kid sometime tomorrow.

No barn cams here, but coffee and good company.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 16, 2016)

Hope you have a "productive" evening,  and they don't turn out to be teasing you and wait several more days.   I'll just be on and off here  waiting for updates and pics. Hope the girls go soon for you. Then maybe you can catch a few hours of sleep tonight after all.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 16, 2016)

No babies yet. Discharge increasing. She is starting to stand up to Poppit, wanting her own space.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 16, 2016)

for everyone!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 16, 2016)

At 12:40 pm Bambi delivered a beautiful healthy doeling. Pics later.

I had my first assist in delivery. Thank goodness nothing major. She just had a very large nockin. 

Mother is doing well. Baby was on her feet and nursing in no time.


----------



## Ridgetop (Feb 16, 2016)

Yay!


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 16, 2016)

Fantastic! Grats!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 16, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations!! Glad everything went well!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 16, 2016)

Yay - congrats!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 16, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 16, 2016)

Thank you everyone...Here are some pictures..will try to get better ones tomorrow.
       haven't got a weight just yet. Sister in law named her Callie for calico.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 28, 2016)

Good morning!

Callie was sold as a bottle baby on Friday. I hated to see her go. I referred to her as eye candy. She wasn't mine or she most likely would have been a keeper. Well at least she went to a person I know will care for her very well. Plus she has other little ones to romp around with.

My oldest DD got an apartment finally and is pretty much settled in. They also got a new (used) van. Makes life easier as between her and fiance they have 8 children. They are working on getting their old car fixed so they have two vehicles on the road.

My middle DD has been with us for two months and she finally has stumbles onto an apartment that will work for them if they get approved. Her DH is suppose to go with her this afternoon so as he can see it.  They have 3 children between them. The youngest one is here all the time, she is 16 months. The other two children are from previous relationships and each parent shares custody so they are here every other week.

Love my children, but will be glad when I get my house back to myself...lol.

Still working on & waiting to see if I get custody of my other 3 grandchildren.  Long process as they are out of state.

Other farm business: Miss Mavis has not kidded. I know I could be off  a few days (they were penned with buck for a week) however, I am starting to get concerned. She stopped showing any discharge about a week ago. She has bagged up a little bit more, but not much.

Poppit is back in population. She wasn't very appreciative of sharing space with the puppies again, but has since has settled. Bambi will go back in general population on Monday if it's not pouring here otherwise it will be Tuesday. This is because I supervise for a couple hours with the puppies. At that time Venus will join Mavis in the nursery area as she is the next one due. She isn't due until the end of March, but putting her there serves two purposes. 1) she keeps Mavis company & 2) she gets a little one on one from me. This she need as she has become a bit skittish. Hoping this helps to readjust her confidence. After Venus I get a break on kidding until May.

I also need to do some hoof trimming this week. Some of my goats hooves grow pretty fast.

I will be watching my ewe closely as she should be dropping a lamb either the first week in March or the last week in March. She is definitely looking prego.

My friend that owns the property where my animals are seems to be heading down hill pretty rapidly with her Alzheimer's. I have been helping there as much as possible. Also found out this last week that my mother is in kidney failure. They are thinking stage three, but will find out more in the next few months after more blood work and a few more appointments. She only has one kidney, had the other removed in her 30's.

Positive note: I received my registration for ADGA yesterday in the mail. Now waiting on the AGS. Want to blood draws this month and get the herd tested. Then I will work on getting them registered. Slow process but I am getting there. 

Also have been working on a Disney theme dance that our church will be hosting for the community next month. Hoping this comes together as well as I have pictured in my mind. Ballroom idea with Disney characters for the young ones to dance, talk with & take pictures with. 

Pups are doing well. I have one small hitch and I am not sure how to handle it. Right now a whole lot of scolding and blocking them from being near the goat for about 20 minutes ( now that is fun!, not). Anyway, the pups, usually Grub instigating & Jethro then joining, will occasionally single out one doe. Chase her from the barn and then keep her in a corner in the pasture. They do not put their mouth on the goats. However, they do put their giant paws on them when they do this. It's driving me batty! Most of the time they are behaving and intermingle with the goats with no problems. Even sleeping with them all curled up together. They even growl when I go to check on the nursery at night until they figure out it is me. @Southern by choice any suggestions for me?  Was hoping the older dogs would step in on this one, but they have not.

If we have some days without rain this week, I am going to start working on placing my poles for the next pasture areas. This way I can see how many more I am going to need. Then I can run what electric fencing I do have so I can see how much more of that I need as well. I am hoping to have that area all done by time end of April rolls around so in May the goats can be turned out in the new area.  Need to get last years pasture closed off so the grass can return in full. Then I will be set up for rotating pastures.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 28, 2016)

My goodness you have a lot going on!    and good thoughts for your mom and your friend, both of those very stressful situations.  Good luck on the rest as well, and I hope you can take some time for you, too.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you @norseofcourse , the time with my animals is my therapy time. I love just hanging out with all of them. Will be there most of today. Hoping the rain holds off.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 29, 2016)

Tomorrow brings a trip to the local TS and then the feed store before going over to the farm. Bambi will be moved back over with the herd and Venus will move over to keep Mavis company.

My brother has been busy this past weekend while I was at work. There is a roof on my hay barn!  Shingling it will most likely take place this weekend coming up. He is getting a great big hug from this happy lady.

Now for some sleep as I have two grandchildren coming at 6:20 am. Been a few years since I saw the dawn break with young ones in the house. Will need a whole lot of (that's the cup not the computer) to be ready for them.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 3, 2016)

Tuesday was a very sad day. I lost our big beautiful wonderful Yukon.  It took until the next morning to figure out exactly what happened. I can say that nature is not always beautiful or funny.  The wind was pretty strong Monday night. It blew over two sections of my Pallet fencing and this snapped the hot wire. One section 24 foot on the sheep side and one 16 foot section on the goat side.  The two older dogs got out and early Tuesday morning Yukon got hit by a car. 

I spent Tuesday repairing said fence by myself. Took me all day and some very not nice words came out off my tongue. Feeling like a terrible doggie mom the whole time.  Tahoe looks lost without her brother. Watching for signs of depression. She ate good this morning.

 Wednesday morning I get another phone call saying the section in the goat pasture is down again. No animals escaped. Sister in law got dogs tied and goats locked in barn. I call work tell them I have to repair a fence before I can come in. So I put wire fencing up in that section and got to work at 12:41 pm.  Two hours and ten minutes late. Thankfully my middle DD helped me out. Tahoe ate good this morning as well. Not yet herself, but it's only been one day. She lays around in the pasture more. Doesn't come to see what I am doing, just watching from her spot in the middle of the pasture at the top of the hill.

Darn grub stole my brand new work glove yesterday. Took my DD about 20 minutes to get it back. I haven't even taken the time to look that over to see if it's still usable. I had to take it off to work with some wire, laid it on the ground and just like that Grub scoops it up! Puppy behavior!

Plus this last week and a half my car has been at the shop. First they had to figure out what was wrong and now they are repairing it. It's been hell not having my own wheels. Thankfully oldest DD has let me use their van. Got the figures for that on Tuesday. $749. and some change. 

So far this years start has not been any better than last years finish. It's got to get better right?

Chickens are giving me between 7-9 eggs a day. Don't expect that many this morning as it's back to cold outside. Bambi is still in the nursery as she is still having some bloody discharge and I don't trust the two pups with that going on. Mavis was showing a minimal about of discharge yesterday 7 the day before. Will will continue to wait on her. I put Venus in with those two that way when I do move Bambi back over Mavis won't be by herself. Plus Venus's lady parts are starting to take shape for upcoming delivery.  


Pictures of Yukon....This boy stole my heart from day one.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry!!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 3, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 3, 2016)

It hurts to see something like that happen.  I'm sorry for your loss.  Poor Tahoe...

She's understandably lost without him.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2016)

X2 what Norse said. You seem a bit overloaded at the moment.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 3, 2016)

I have no idea why this is happening, but between my post above and now, all these other posts showed up that were NOT there when I originally posted. When I posted, the post directly above mine was Norse's.

I'm so terribly sorry you lost Yukon! That has GOT to be tearing you up! I'm tearing just sitting here typing this imagining how I'd feel if I lost Mel or any of my animals that way. That just royally sucks! Maybe you can get in touch with the rescue and find a replacement or another male pup that you can put with Tahoe. I'm sure she's feeling quite lonely now as well.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 3, 2016)

Hugs. I am so, so sorry words can not describe it. We lost our first Pyrenees at 1 year old to the same horrible fate. The pain is unreal and something that no one should ever go through. My thoughts and prayers are with you. Many, many hugs.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 3, 2016)

I am so sorry to hear about Yukon     Just remember it wasn't your fault, accidents happen and at least none of the livestock got out and hurt, too.  Doesn't make it much easier, though  

Ouch on the car repairs, been there, done that... you are right, it has *got* to get better - spring is coming and better weather, more daylight, hang in there!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 6, 2016)

Thank you all for your support, much needed and very much appreciated. 

Tahoe is laying around in the pasture all day, same spot. She pretty much ignores the two young boys. Eats fine and comes to me when I call her. She definitely still does her job as the coyotes were having a full blown active night the day before yesterday. All three dogs were saying back off these animals are ours.

Next up to delivery is Venus, late March. here are some pictures of her from yesterday. 
Also pictures of Mavis who I am still wondering about. Thinking miscalculations on my part. I put her in with the buck to keep him company for a while(thought she was prego already at this point) and I am thinking her got her sometime in that period. So don't have an exact date. She still has a tiny fatty milk bag and I believe she has one kid in there. She doesn't appear to be as rounded as she was. No signs of delivery at all. Keeping her in nursery with Venus.

Bambi is going back to the herd later today when I can sit out there and watch the pups for a while.

Mavis
    



Venus


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 6, 2016)

Spent all afternoon and what turned into staying all evening at the farm. 

Put Bambi back with the herd. Had to do some correction work with the pups. I knew that was coming. Venus's previous owner came for a quick visit. 

After they left I was finishing up some work and noticed my ewe acting off...ummm yup she happened to be laying down, lifted her rear leg to itch and I see a utter & teats!  I thought she might be prego. Figured she was due this week or end of March...Yeah like five minutes later she is laying down again in a different spot and stretching. Hmmm, walk around to other side of sheep fence and watch for a bit...Yup, she is in labor...pretty well along in labor. Dropped her lamb just after dark. I think it's a girl, but will know for sure tomorrow.  If it's a girl her name will be Rositta. If it's a boy...Oh ****!  I will have to think of a name. I didn't want sheep. Rhett the Ram is an ass and I don't want another Ram!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 14, 2016)

Sold the Little guy as a bottle lamb. Good thing I did too. I did name him Remmy which the new owner loved and decided to keep. That next morning after posting this I went to check on the ewe & baby. Baby managed to get out of the pallet fence. I checked sex & weighed him. 5.5lbs. Took him back out to momma. He managed to nurse real quick 2-3 times. However adult ram decided he didn't want the little guy in there. Kept going after him and ewe did not try to protect. So I want in and backed the ram down, scared the ewe a bit(sorry Scarlett) and scooped up baby. Purchaser had lamb vet checked...he ended up with a broken femur. He is being well cared for and loved.

Mavis, oh Miss Mavis. She is definitely still prego. Felt baby kicking this past Thursday. I really was worried. I am starting to believe that she may have twins or possibly trips in there. She is all low, but huge. Starting to sink in even more in the hips. Still a tiny utter, but more firm today. No other signs of pending labor.

I have to laugh here because I have already(in three birthing seasons) dealt with does who do not give any advanced signs at all. I do not relish these surprise deliveries.

Gave Venus back to her previous owner with a small kid fee for undelivered kids. My wether is next to go. Then I will have three does that are not register-able. Two being very loved spoiled "pets", Mavis & Poppit. Then my sister in law's doe Bambi.

This past week I got my membership papers for ADGA & AGS. Currently I am working on getting a herd name and then registering; Gus, Esha, Sakura, Little Deer & Coconut Rum with AGS. Will possible do ADGA in the future.

I am planning on keeping one doe & one buck out of the upcoming kids from register able does. We will see how it all goes.

Plans are for ram & Ewe to go as early as this week(I hope). I am definitely not a sheep person. Sorry to all of you sheep lovers.

Off to work on AGS paper work. Then my income & expense sheets for my little farm.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 14, 2016)

I suspect you are not a sheep person because your only sheep experience is with Soay. If you'd experienced a more domesticed breed first you might feel differently. Soay are basically feral.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 16, 2016)

So today is absolutely beautiful here in Vermont. Currently 54 degrees & sunny.
Productive day after daily chores. Got the chicken coop completely cleaned out. I raked up the top layer of hay from the nursery pen and tossed that on the floor of chicken coop. put fresh clean hay in their rigged up nesting boxes. They were living it up when I left. Getting 9-10 eggs a day with Easter eggers every other day. So that means 2 of my hens are not laying at all, 1 + the 2 EE's are laying every other day. Hoping I have a hen or two that wants to sit this year. Wondering if it's to early to start experimenting with that?

I put Little Deer in with Mavis. I don't want Mavis to be alone. Due to the fact that I don't know when she is due I don't want her in with the pups. Oh yeah, I still have to remind myself that they are pups, because of their size I forget occasionally.  LOL   I have a couple of updated pictures of them with Tahoe along with my girls. Didn't take pictures of the two boys today.

@purplequeenvt , I actually had a very short experience with a wether(?) in the late winter of  2014. He came from a petting farm and Ernie was very docile. I didn't keep him but for a few months.

Clean coop Beautiful our Rooster.  


Mavis & Little Deer



Poppit looking so very tiny now.

The boys coming to see what "mom" is up to & Jethro  with Coconut Rum, sitting quit pleased & Happy while Grub to the right is getting a drink.
 

Jethro, grub and Tahoe taking care of business. Tahoe is left in first pic. Then Tahoe on right in second picture with Grub right behind her & Jethro is sitting. They both are as tall as she is.
 
My ladies just hanging out in the pasture. I usually feed hay in a rack, but occasionally will put it in the pasture.

Need to build one of those spoil racks for the pasture & finish Poppit's hair cut.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 21, 2016)

March 21st and here Mavis is still pregnant. The not having a due date is killing me. She seemed a little off today, but no other signs of pending delivery.

 I had to take Little deer out of nursery...Mavis was way to aggressive for her. So Mavis is by herself and seems quite content. 

With the sheep now gone I was able to clean their pasture up and open it back up to the dogs and goats. That means that Miss Mavis is actually pretty much sandwiched between the bigger goat pasture. Which may make her feel less alone. 


I only have one goat that I question on pregnancy. If I catch her next heat I will breed for late summer babies. I think.   

 The other three that are left are definitely expecting in May.  

Started working on getting the next pasture fenced in. Poles are up along the bottom portion. Poles are ready (at top of hill) to go a crossed the top. Then I can figure out how many more I need to do the north side. Hoping to start putting the wire up by Wed. or Thurs. Have to check with the neighbor to see if I can allow access for the animals to the little creek or if I need to fence that out of pasture. Hoping it's in. That will save filling buckets & troughs this summer. 
   I did a close up belly shot of Mavis. I was laying down nest to her when I took this picture. She is all lower belly so she looks big enough when laying down. The first picture makes her look like a beached whale. This was about a week or so ago.

   These were taken this afternoon.  You can see how low she is carrying.

 bye bye Rhett & Scarlett. Much happier with other sheep.
   Remmy(oh Sh**), went to a home to be bottle fed. He was taken to a vet for a check up and it was discovered that he had a broken femur. He went home with a full leg cast and is doing well.

   Post are in lower portion of field. Hoping second picture gives you an idea of what we are adding as second pasture.
 Along the tree line is were the creek runs. Just on the other side of that is the other field the neighbor is allowing me to fence in. That will get done early this summer. Then I will have three pastures to rotate the goats on.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 22, 2016)

I hope Mavis kids soon!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 22, 2016)

@norseofcourse  I hope so to! I know I said I wasn't going to do this, but believe I will be staying out near the barn tonight. Things are looking good for possible delivery before morning. Back bone & hips are more prominent, ligs are there but barely & she is getting squishing in the backside. I can (and have been for a while) touch finger to finger at tail head.
Two pictures below are 2-29 & 3-22
 

no discharge(I have had that happen before) and tiny utter(also has happened before)...she doesn't seem as puffy as my other goats got, but she is my only black goat, so I don't know if this is throwing me off or if she just isn't. sorry for the close up lady parts shot.
  
Edited to say; on close up shot you can see tiny dried discharge(?). Also baby side is now softer at top like on other side, indication that babies have dropped even further. Don't know how much further they can drop!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 29, 2016)

I have now reached the stage of being completely worried about Mavis. She was acting out of sorts today and you can tell she is so uncomfortable. Other than that there is no signs of impending labor. Ligs are there but hard to find. Not eating much hay, but did finish off her grain. Also doesn't seem to be drinking much.

Pictures below. Night before Easter she had some discharge which I thought was indicating it was time. I stayed out with her from 10:30 pm until 1:30 am. Nothing! She had similar discharge the day before that, but not as much.

Today there is only a bit of dried on discharge again. Doe code or not I am beside myself. I have not felt any baby movement for a couple of days. That being said she is not overly fond of me touching her on baby side of stomach at all so doesn't stay still very long. I can touch her any where else and she is fine. Today she was aggressive about leaving tummy alone.

There is no farm vet available in my immediate area. Closest one is 2 hours away. I am on my own no matter what happens. Prayers, well wishes and good luck is welcomed!


Tahoe is back to her old self. Putting up with the boys puppy behavior to the proper extent. On the hill from dusk til dawn then in one of the shelter if raining. Back to sleeping in the tree line if weather is good.

Jethro & Grub are behaving better & better everyday. Less play chasing of goats though they still rough house with each other(normal). Tahoe is not playful with them at all any more. She just watches. I am working on getting them to contain some of their excitement when I go into their pasture. They like to jump on me and walk right in front of me. I don't show any affection until they settle down. Also no hand contact unless they walk beside me, then they get love pats and "Good boy!" They like to push Tahoe out of the way so I make sure I call her over first for her praise and loving.

All the other goats are doing good. Three more ladies due in May. Esha is not bred. Disappointed a little, but have decided that I will wait until next fall as I like my late winter early Spring babies. Next season pushing for April/ May deliveries.

I got more post up in the next field. Short about 8 for finishing a crossed the East end. Then about 30 down the North side. I am hoping to start running wire next week. Second pasture is about twice the size of first pasture. Third one will be about the size of first. Still it will give me rotating pastures. Hoping to have third one done by late June early July.

My chickens are doing very well. I am now getting between 10-12 eggs a day. I am able to sell a few dozen here and there. Need to get back on BYC as I have a few chicken questions.

My days are full again with farm projects, a church dance project(dance in two weeks!) and an early June wedding. My oldest DD is finally going to see her dreams fulfilled.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 29, 2016)

oh boy am I a ditz! I forgot the pictures..

  Night before Easter.

     today.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 29, 2016)

Aww! Prayers that all goes well with Miss Mavis!
Yay for the chicken eggs! Aww, the pups must be getting big!
Congratulations to your DD and her fiancé!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you very much.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Mar 29, 2016)

You are around Rutland, right? Have you tried Valleywide Vet? They are based in Cornwall. There is also Al Clarisse who is in Whiting.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 29, 2016)

Hang in there, I hope Mavis kids soon!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 7, 2016)

Venus is coming back today. It's not working out where she was placed and her owner asked us to please take her back. She is due any day so I am happy to hear it's only a 20 minute travel for her.  Getting ready to go out to do chores and make her travel arrangements. 

Mavis is still prego(surprise!). She is doing well and is having discharge daily at this point. I will try to get pictures of Mavis, Venus and the other to expecting mothers. Which are Coconut and Little Deer. 

I will also try to get pictures of Jethro and Grub. They are now about an inch taller than Tahoe. 

More later.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 7, 2016)

Sorry for you loss ,  for the up coming kiddings!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 19, 2016)

Venus did come back. She had already kidded, but no kids were present and no evidence of kidding. Thinking the people pulled the kids and were hiding the fact from their friend Barb(owner of Venus). I bumped her the day we got her home and after confirming no kids I milked her. Had to massage her bag with a warm washcloth to get the milk to flow. She was as hard as a rock. Got two cups from her two days in a row and then absolutely nothing. 

They swear she did not have kids well there, but I am not that stupid. Definite discharge from after birthing, hard full udder and she was calling for her babies for a few days. I told Barb to count the babies as a loss and be glad Venus is back with me and doing very well. I only kept her separate for three days. She was the only goat where Barb put her and she was healthy when she went there. I just wanted her to get reacquainted with the dogs through the fence before putting her back with the herd.

Still waiting on Mavis to drop her kid/kids. This little goat has definitely thrown me on all the signs of kidding. Now I am thinking she will kid after Little Deer. 

Also Sakura is definitely expecting. She will be due the end of May, but she is very tiny compared to the others due in May. So Esha is the only doe who did not settle this year. Crossing my fingers for her for next year.

Finished putting the last 20 post in for the new pasture area and started putting up the electric wire yesterday. Hoping to get more done today. Goats are going to love new grazing & dogs are going to love the bigger space. If weather cooperates I should get it done this week. Need to cut down a few thorns bushes and run a weed eater along the fence line before I continue. Will just be easier running the wire. 

My sister in law went and got four Bantam hens. Didn't mind her getting them, but did mind(and spoke up) her putting them directly in the coop with the others. I have been ever so watchful and careful about managing my animals against diseases. I always keep new animals separated for a few a week or so, but near the others that they will join. Just to watch for any illness well they get use to one another. My goats I keep separate for 30 days.   


   First picture is Venus the day she came home. Second and third picture are her on day four of her return and her back in with the herd. She reestablished her queen position real quick. That is Jethro standing next to her.

    
In order: Coconut & my great Nephew, Little Deer, Mavis & Sakura. Little Deer & Mavis should kid first. Up in the air on which will go first, then Coconut & Sakura are due May 28th.

  Jethro on the left and grub. They are doing super awesome. Still working on their over excitement when I am in the pasture. 

Hoping I am present for at least two(would love to be there for all of them) of the four births left. I would like to take the pups in for a delivery(one at a time of course). I think Jethro will do great. He was very calm and laid down when I took him in to meet one of the babies early this year. Grub just can't seem to contain his excitement. We will see how they do(I hope anyways). 

One of my does actually finally head butted one of the pups a few days ago. I have been waiting for that to happen. She didn't ram him, but let him know she had enough. I was delighted, because up until that point they all were just running from them. Expecting others to follow suit. This will help teach the pups a bit quicker and I feel it's a better learning tool than me using voice correction.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 21, 2016)

Ok, so those who have been reading my journal know it's been absolutely nuts with Mavis. Never ever again will I make that mistake again!

So I worked on the new pasture fencing yesterday morning after doing chores and checking on the nursery. I am once again working alone in this venture so it's going much slower than I would like. I have to trim back some trees & pricker bushes along the North side before putting the fence up. I am 3/4 done with that. Hoping to finish the rest today. If so then it should all move right along fairly quickly.

Had to meet with my oldest daughter to do her last fitting for her wedding dress at 3 pm, so at 2 pm I stopped, checked on the nursery again (all was the same as the last few days)  and had a cup of coffee while I waited for her. She picked me up, we went to appointment, (Dress fits beautifully), dropped dress off at the church(all her wedding stuff is being stored in one room) then came back to the little farm. So I said to her, "are you going to check on Mavis with me or do you have to go?", she stayed. 4:15 pm...we approach the nursery, daughter arrives at Mavis's pen just as I get to the gate of Nursery section itself. "um Mom, there is a baby in here"...I come back with, "your kidding right?"..............she wasn't. Yes Mavis finally delivered!! Now as big as she was she gave me one sweet average size doeling. 3.6 pounds. Her name is Jewel. She must have arrived between 3;45 to 4:00 as she was almost completely cleaned off, up and about pretty darn good on those tiny legs and eating.   Jewel is spoken for but not leaving for her new home for a couple of weeks.  Mom and baby where fine when I left at 8:30 pm.
  She is my farm's first blue eyed baby.

Little Deer is up next. Hoping for twin doelings. One for myself and one for the waiting list.  Anytime in the next three weeks....I have earliest date as May 2nd, but..............  Let's see how accurate I am with this one and the next two. Next two 150th day is May 15th.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 21, 2016)

Congrats - she's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 21, 2016)

I really like the marking on that one.  Congratulations!!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 24, 2016)

So those people who returned her said this doe didn't have kids?!?!  Really?!?! They must think anyone being told that tall tale is completely stupid! If that isn't postpartum, I have no idea what is... That's straight up theft. No other word for it. Glad Mavis finally had her doeling, and she was successful at getting it done behind your back as well... her intention right along I'm sure. Good luck with the remainder! still watching!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 26, 2016)

So this is not something I would normally do. However, I figure this is a good place to post this. I am in a pickle and need to hire a lawyer to try to get my grandchildren from CPS in Ohio.
Please read the gofundme link...share it with everyone you know..if you can donate financially that would be great, sharing the link is appreciated just as much.

https://www.gofundme.com/2whvrkcs

Lawyers link so as you can see I intend on hiring someone who knows what they are doing.
http://www.kuenzilaw.com/About/


Prayers are greatly appreciated as well.

Thank you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 26, 2016)

Latestarter said:


> So those people who returned her said this doe didn't have kids?!?!  Really?!?! They must think anyone being told that tall tale is completely stupid! If that isn't postpartum, I have no idea what is... That's straight up theft. No other word for it. Glad Mavis finally had her doeling, and she was successful at getting it done behind your back as well... her intention right along I'm sure. Good luck with the remainder! still watching!



Yes it is, but a loss to us as Venus's previous owner does not want to follow through with trying to press charges. So I am counting the kids as a loss and Venus is here to stay until one of us passes on.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 26, 2016)

Good luck with the legal stuff... you didn't attach the gofundme link... Sorry again about the stolen kid(s)... Such a world we're becoming...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 26, 2016)

@Latestarter , Thank you. Fixed, link is in.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 6, 2016)

Sorry I haven't been on much lately. So much to do. 

The church dance wasn't the big hit we were hoping for, but it looked awesome!  Now between trying to get the fence finished on other pasture, my daughters wedding preparations, preparations for family visiting for Memorial Day weekend and the wedding, and big changes at my church I am kept running around. 

The weather needs to cooperate a bit better for the fence to get completed. Working alone makes it slower as well. Still hoping the neighbor will let me fence in a section of the stream running beside the pasture. I will post pictures when done and goats and dogs are in it. 


Little Deer gave me two good size twin girls yesterday(day 143) morning. First one I had to help pull a bit. Second one was breech but she slid right out without a hitch(Thank you Lord).  I checked her the night before about 8 pm, her ligs were completely gone, so I knew I was spending the night at the farm. Next morning 6 am she was the same, but was just standing around usually with her head in the corner of the shelter. So I fed the animals, grabbed a bucket for a seat & my book and waited. At 8:43 first girl born. At 8:54 second girl. Watched them and momma until 1 pm. They were nursing well and she was very attentive. I am retaining one and one was spoken for.  Two more does to kid(this up coming week) then done for this year.

I will be introducing the dogs one at a time to the newest addition to the herd after the other two are placed with their new family. Tahoe is use to babies and great with them, but still want to do an intro on a leash with her just to show the pups how they are suppose to behave. Because I have the pups, Little deer and the baby will be separate from the herd for a little while until I am positive the pups are not going to hurt the little one. Jethro is much more calm about babies than Grub is. I know it's going to be a process. 

This weekend I will be spending Saturday in Maine for a church function that 6 of my grandchildren are taking part in. It's called Star Search. There is singing, dance, music instrument and other performances. Two are doing solo musical instruments and the other four are in chorus. I am so proud of them all!

Sunday evening we are gathering for cake & ice cream for my youngest son's 19th birthday. Eric has Asperger's Syndrome and has come so far in life. The last four years he has matured in leaps & bounds. I miss my sweet baby boy, but deeply love the man he has grown into. 

  Dancing Starlight: 3.15 lbs. Brown eyes. Spoken for.
 Darling Emma Rose 3 pounds. Blue eyes. Retaining.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 11, 2016)

So I was stumped last night, but I believe I have figured things out.  I was attempting to get a couple of the babies to take a bottle(as buyers wanted BB) it was not going well. Tried warming the nipple, tried different nipples, and was going to attempt letting them go without over night to see how the morning would go. After an hour of hollering babies and still no interest in the darn bottle, I said nope.  So babies went back on dams and I wish I could have video that whole reintroduction. I have ever seen happier goats!! Mavis was so excited she met me at the gate, let her baby nurse for a minute and then led the baby to their section of the nursery and commenced to jump and twist & run. Little Deer started talking to her babies before we were in sight of the pen, let them nurse & then they were glued to her side.  All three babies will be going in June when they are weaned. I decided to let Emma Rose go as well.

Anyway, this is the absolute first time I could not get babies to take a bottle. I was like what the heck am I doing wrong. Well this morning it hit me. I have been really stressed lately and I believe they picked up on that and just couldn't relax. I may be wrong, but that's my guess. I did eight bottle babies last year, one the year before that and two the previous year. Never had any completely refused.
Looking at retaining one buckling if I get any and I have a possible sale of one buckling if the color pattern is what they are looking for.

Then yesterday I had a major complication with my pups. They do not want to accept Mavis back into the herd. They just wanted to chase her.  Jethro even put his mouth on her. Took her from the top of the neck. Man did they hear it!! So because I can't trust the pups with the tiny ones at all, the dams and babies will be kept separate until I can completely trust the pups. So between getting the fence done & waiting for next two does to kid I will be introducing the pups to the babies on leash one at a time. Honestly, I am hoping that the dams will butt those pups just once. I think they will get the picture. They protect the goats with Tahoe, but have not learned to respect them yet. I'll keep you posted on that adventure.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 15, 2016)

and we wrap this years kidding up with two boys a day apart. 

Coconut Rum presented us with this flashy "little" guy on 5-14-2016. Weighing 4.25 pounds. Has wattles like his dam.
    Zorro

and Sakura not to be out done, gave us this flashy black & white this morning. Not little either. weighed 4.35 pounds.
    Bambino

appears that Zorro will be joining his sire when he is 8 weeks and Bambino may already be spoken for.


----------



## Ferguson K (May 15, 2016)

I saw these on Facebook on one of the goat spots.... I'm adding you if I can find them again. 

Cute kids! I really like Coconut Rum. He is pretty.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 19, 2016)

Zorro was sold as a week old bottle baby(sister in laws goat & her choice to sell) Bambino was retained, disbudded and will join is sire in a couple more weeks. All goats are doing very well. The doelings will all go to their new home(together) around the 30th of this month. Pictures are below. 

I managed to survive the wedding!  The couple is very much in love & happy. Picture below.

My brother has got the hay barn enclosed. He wants to get a sliding barn door for the front. I will get pictures of that and post them later today or tomorrow. We met with a guy that hays down the road from us & SCORE!  $30.00 a bale. That will save me $25.00 a bale from last years price.  We should be able to get hay in the barn way before winter hits. I also want to get a few more metal trash cans so as I can get a head a little on alfalfa pellets & dog food. I also include sweet feed in the winter. 

Second pasture still is not done.  Between it being just me(getting older and arthritis is kicking my butt this year) and work, it is a much slower process then I wanted. Hoping the first week of July brings much more progress. I have found a summer job that I love, but is definitely back breaking work. I help clean out houses for estate sales. This will cover the summer income, but will not help in the winter months. 

My brother is going to run electricity to the barns for me before winter hits. That will be so helpful. No more extension cords for heated buckets and no more flashlights only for birthing.

Now that we aren't waiting on goat babies, we are waiting for our first batch of chicks to arrive. Doing this the natural way. I have one hen who sets all the time and occasionally I will find another trying to set with her. I am going to make some more eggs today. Six eggs are due to hatch June 30th. I'll place another 6-8 today. They will be due to hatch July 10th.   Any roosters will be fattened up and put in the freezer.  If the first batch arrives with good results I will have to expand the chicken coop.
       
  My daughter April & her husband Pat
 The whole blended family. Children range from 15 down to 3.


----------



## norseofcourse (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds like things are going well - congrats to the happy couple!

Don't know if I could clean out houses for estate sales - I'd be wanting to buy and drag all kinds of stuff home...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 15, 2016)

I have not been on in a while. It's been absolutely crazy lately. A whole lot of work, a working vacation, appointments to get my youngest son ready for a college course in medical coding, and phone conversations with lawyer in Ohio. Fence is still not coming along to fast. I am completely frustrated about that. 
Hay barn is completely done. Goats, dogs & chickens are doing very well. 

Other than that nothing exciting on the farm front. 

  Jethro on right & Grub      Bambino 9 weeks
 Bambino & Gus   Hay barn, now I need to paint it.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 14, 2016)

Been a heck of a summer! I did finally get that second pasture done. Hay barn is painted(not red). Some goats were sold. Jethro is was sold. Grub has settled down a whole lot without his brother there. Still does some crazy puppy things, but no longer chases goats and less likely to jump on me when I enter the pasture. Hay in the barn...five rolls...would have fit seven but I have the milk stand in there as well. I have six does left and all should be bred. Mid Jan is the first due date, some Feb and one March. Gus did his job well before he was sold. New buckling in a few weeks and I am sure Bambino will love the company. He was severely sick, but is coming back pretty good. He has developed a little buck stink at 5 months today. He just might take after his sire after all.

So my bad today. We decided with the pool covered we could let the chickens free range a bit before winter sets in. So I let them out this morning and they are happy to run about. Grub is also quite interested from the other side of the fence. So I figure electric fence will keep Grub where he belongs and it did. However, on the way to work I got to thinking, so I said to Rhonda Clark...if a chicken goes into the goat pasture Grub will kill it. Well play with it until it can't play anymore...yeah, kill it.   Yup, one went in and sure enough it dies. A friend was nice enough to let me know that the dog had a chicken. 45 minutes away, nothing I can do. We get home, I collect eggs and start to round up chickens..all the while asking Grub, "where's my chicken?" Yeah he showed me...I didn't really want it back. So as I am rounding up the rest of the chickens another one decides it has to visit the goats. Rhonda did her best to try to get the hen and I was keeping the goats from escaping through the gate, but nope...Grub got her too. However, we were able to rescue hen #2. Now, I can not be mad at this pup(not quite 14 months) because he has never been trained with direct contact of chickens. So we have decided no free range chickens. Hope hen #2 makes it. No puncture wounds, a lot of slobber and scared beyond imagination. I did try to retrieve carcass of hen #1, but Grub was moving way faster than I was after a partial day of work. So sorry Hen#1 and Hen#2.

Still working on trying to get the three grandchildren. I was able to hire a lawyer. Now waiting for some responses to motions filed.

Those estate sales I have been working, got when that really paid off. It use to house Alpacas, so they had a lot of medical supplies I can use for the goats, leashes, collars, metal trash cans for food storage, hang on the fence feeders, heated buckets and hay racks for indoors. Also picked up another pair of trimmers for hooves. Some Halloween & Christmas decorations as well. This is our last house for the season. Starting Nov. 1st I have a full time seasonal job at my church, mostly administrative assistant work. It may lead into a part time year round position. We will see.

My son Eric is doing pretty good in his college course and doing well at his part time job. He loves having a paycheck. He actually does pretty good with his money.

I look forward to catching up on everyone's activities.


----------



## samssimonsays (Oct 20, 2016)

Wow! What a ride! I am glad you got hen #2 away from Grub. Sigh. Sadly, it happens. I hope you can get your grand kids soon. I was just wondering how things were going for you!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 16, 2016)

Day before yesterday I had another chicken incident with Grub. This time the chicken bolted out of the coop door before my daughter could close it. For reasons beyond what my mind can fathom she decided the goat pasture was a safe haven....Not! Yes, Grub moved faster than a speeding bullet and snatched her up. My daughter and I spent quite sometime doing our best to "convince" Grub to return my chicken to me. My daughter suddenly came up with a safe plan. She put food in his metal dish, shook it and he went to the gate. Within minutes he turned the chicken loose and waited for the dish to be set down...in the end he didn't get the food or the chicken. Hen survived and as of yesterday is active and doing well.

Now, I am not couple of pinning this dog, Tahoe(older GP) did attempt to get chicken from Grub twice, but did nothing by force to get him to release the chicken. I did repeatedly tell him that it was my chicken and I wasn't leaving until I had my chicken back. A few times he would allow me to get to within inches of him, but then would move off rapidly without going far.

My plan of action is: Once my two month job is done, I plan on hooking Grub, by collar & chain to a tree, allowing a few hens to roam freely while working with goats & Tahoe in the pasture. This way I am right there when a chicken gets close enough for him to attempt any thing. Once he shows interest, but before he even moves, I will sternly let him know they are mine. I do not plan on chaining up all day, only part of the day. I also know that it will be a period of time in training, like several months. I also understand he is not fully mature so even after he starts showing good faith it will be after he is fully mature( 2yrs to 2.5 yrs) that I will be able to trust him with my chickens.

@Southern by choice , does this sound right?

My chickens do not free range right now..I would like them to again in the future. However, right now(meaning after training) I just want the safe if they do happen to get out.

Goats are doing well. Grissom has finally arrived.Picked him up on Sunday.  Between work and rainy weather no good pics. Hope to have some in the next few days. This is the one I have right now.
  I do not usually put goats directly in with any of mine. However, I picked up four for a friend who is going through some rough times right now. So her four needed to be divided from all of mine. She had a doeling, a doe & two older bucklings. I felt it would be better to put Grissom in with Bambino. That way if by chance her doe did get bred it would be by one of her bucks, not mine. Her goats are at my place for a week.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 20, 2016)

Pictures that it. The goat in the one picture looks like she is outside the fence. She is not. She just happens to be standing next to the white fence post.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 15, 2016)

Few things have changed since my last post. I lost Grissom. We have no idea what happened. He was fine one afternoon at feeding and next afternoon feeding he had passed. He must have passed sometime during the night. All other animals are fine including the chickens. He showed no sign of illness at all.
Bambino was joined by a pregnant Mavis to keep him company. He is still to tiny to protect himself from my pushy does. He did not recover well from his illness and I suspect he may not be good for breeding purposes.  I have to double check that. My work has interfered with me being over to the farm daily. I have had to exceptional helpers caring for them when I can't get there. They however do not know what to look for when it comes to the breeding issue. I believe Bambino has only one descended testicle.
He is 9 months old now and looks so tiny Not growing well at all. If it is genetic it would be from his dams side as all of the other kids produced by Gus are doing very well.   Black & white is Bambino. Gold/white is Grissom and he was 9 weeks in the pic.

Heard from my lawyer in Ohio: I just heard from the Court.  The Judge granted your motion and made you a Party to the case.  The Trial is set for Feb 6th at 9am (full day trial). 

This is not any garuntee that I will get my grandchildren, but it is a step in the right direction finally.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 13, 2017)

This is my finally post for this blog. Because of the growing cost in my court battle I have had to sell all my goats. Most of my supplies are already sold as well. Now I am trying to re-home my two LGD's. 

I did go to court in Feb. We got visitations with all three kids, phone contact and facetime. Then the trail was reset for March 29th. Hopefully this will be the final court date. I will not get all three children, so we are hoping at this point that i can get custody of the two girls. My grandson has been placed in a residential home for boys. 

If anyone here know of someone looking for an LGD in or near Vermont please have them e-mail me at clarkca65@gmail.com so we can discuss potential re-homing. Tahoe is 9 years old and Grub is 18 months.

This is breaking my heart, but I will put all on the line for my children or grandchildren.


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 13, 2017)

I am so sorry to hear of this. Big hugs. I know @purplequeenvt is in that general area.... ? I have been praying that things have been moving forward for you to bring them home.


----------



## NH homesteader (Mar 13, 2017)

I'll keep an ear out, I'm in NH. I do not have adequate fencing for LGDs myself or I would be chatting with you!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 13, 2017)

Hope all goes well for you


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 13, 2017)

Miracles happen! Praying for one for you!


----------



## TAH (Mar 13, 2017)

So sorry!
x2 what southern said!


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 13, 2017)

I am sure this has been so difficult for you - prayers that you get custody of the two girls, and as much contact as possible with the boy.

I hope that wasn't truly your last post, please feel free to post anytime, if you need to vent, or just let us know how things are going.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 13, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> This is my finally post for this blog. Because of the growing cost in my court battle I have had to sell all my goats. Most of my supplies are already sold as well. Now I am trying to re-home my two LGD's.
> 
> I did go to court in Feb. We got visitations with all three kids, phone contact and facetime. Then the trial was reset for March 29th. Hopefully this will be the final court date. I will not get all three children, so we are hoping at this point that i can get custody of the two girls. My grandson has been placed in a residential home for boys.
> 
> ...



They would rather put the boy in a home than with family???? Clearly there are details we don't know but that seems like the WORST plan the court could come up with.





samssimonsays said:


> I am so sorry to hear of this. Big hugs. I know @purplequeenvt is in that general area.... ? I have been praying that things have been moving forward for you to bring them home.



@purplequeenvt is already "over dogged", needing to downsize.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 13, 2017)

Really sorry about all your losses and all that you've had to give up to rescue the grand kids from the court system. It's the way this country has gone. Everyone is "owned by the state" from birth


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 15, 2017)

Both Tahoe & Grub are to meet their prospective new owners this weekend. Grub will be traveling to Maine to be reunited with his brother Jethro.  Tahoe will be moving to Mass to help raise a pup on a small but developing farm. @Bruce , yes there are a few details I have left out of the post. There are reasons, but I was hoping to over come those. Still praying that God has plans for all of them to come home.


----------



## Bruce (Mar 15, 2017)

Oh @goats&moregoats I sure hope you didn't think I was asking for more details! I'm sure you would have posted more if you felt it was appropriate. I know this legal stuff gets really messy and saying ANYTHING in public could run against you. 

I hope your grandson's stay at the boys home is short and he gets reunited with his sisters. 

Glad you've managed to find proper homes for the dogs so fast.

More 'cause I think you need them!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Mar 26, 2017)

So for those of you that believe in a higher power...I believe that I am suppose to have goats! I am suppose to be moving in June to the property where my goats and dogs were. Well Tahoe was returned to me the Sunday after she left. She is staying. Vet visit on Wed. for updated rabies vaccine and a check on her hair loss. I believe it is a food allergy as it has come back in rather well since I have changed food. I also am getting four goats from my sister in law for some assistance in caring for her mother for a week in April while they go to NY. Plus I am getting Mavis back. The home is large enough for me my family to live there and take care of her mother. Even if I get the kids back! So this is some awesome news. Living where my animals are will make things so much easier for me & better for the animals. Now i continue to pray for some financial ease so I can continue to pay for the lawyer and make a couple more trips to Ohio. Pictures are of Tahoe, four goats of my sister in laws and Mavis. 

 Tahoe back at home doing her job.   Mavis(foreground) will be returning this Saturday. Mavis is mixed and not registerable, but so sweet. 

 Coconut Rum(can be registered) and her baby Dakota(can be registered) doeling.  Dakota

 Bambi and baby Sweetpea. These two are mixed so not registerable. Coconut Rum, Sweetpea & Dakota

Excited once again!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2017)

That's great to hear.....hope that everything continues in a positive direction for you!!


----------



## Bruce (Mar 26, 2017)

What a roller coaster!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Mar 26, 2017)

We can only seek for His Will to be done....receive the Blessings with "Thanksgiving", and ask for strength, comfort, and understanding when it doesn't seem to "Go our Way". I'm sure Moses' mother didn't feel "Blessed" by losing her child, but The Father had "Special Plans and Purpose' for him.
It does sound like your feet are finding some solid ground to stand on....give Him the Praise and Glory....


----------



## Ferguson K (Mar 30, 2017)

I saw this the other day and haven't had a chance to ask you. 

Glad things are turning out!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 31, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> We can only seek for His Will to be done....receive the Blessings with "Thanksgiving", and ask for strength, comfort, and understanding when it doesn't seem to "Go our Way". I'm sure Moses' mother didn't feel "Blessed" by losing her child, but The Father had "Special Plans and Purpose' for him.
> It does sound like your feet are finding some solid ground to stand on....give Him the Praise and Glory....



well said!


----------



## samssimonsays (Mar 31, 2017)

So glad to hear!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 24, 2017)

So the only change right now is Mavis is not coming back. The person who has her wants to buy her and I feel it is better to not keep moving her. So the four goats I have are doing really well as is Tahoe. I have taken down a section of pallets and put up more electric fencing. Remainder of pallet fencing will be changed over to electric over the course of the summer. Took down buck pen and shelter and will set that up in a different area altogether. Not planning on getting any more animals until next Spring anyways. Moving the nursery section of the goat section and developing a better setup for that as well. Cleaning out chicken coop and making that an addition to the goat barn. This will give me accesses to the goat barn without having to go through the pasture. Plans to improve feeding stations for the goats. I want a few chickens next year but want to purchase a small chicken coop and build a much better run for them. 

Just got back recently from a visit with the grandchildren. I go back the weekend of May 6 & 7th for another visit.  Planning a visit to the Cleveland zoo with the grandchildren.  Court on May 24th providing it doesn't get postponed again. Nervous and excited at the same time as far as court goes. It is looking very good for the two girls to be placed with me. 

Starting to get excited about the move. I know I will love it out there as I am there 85% of the time when I am not traveling(lol). It's just so peaceful and removed from "city" life. Plus I will get a lot more done if I can get out around the barns/pasture at first light. Also being able to work until the daylight is almost gone will allow for much more to be accomplished. Weight loss plan for this year....work until I can't and then cool off in the in ground pool!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sure sounds like ya have alot going on with plans for the future. I sure hope it comes together for ya and the remodels go really well for ya up there. Hoping ya get the answers ya have long awaited for in May, too.


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 24, 2017)

I hope all goes well! Been sending many prayers your way!


----------



## Bruce (May 8, 2017)

Sorry, I've not been keeping up



goats&moregoats said:


> but want to purchase a small chicken coop and build a much better run for them.



You can build a bigger and better coop for less money that what most of the commercial coops cost. And they almost always really inflate the number of chickens the coop will hold.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 31, 2017)

Hello Everybody, I am back in the loop. 

Still in the battle for custody of my grandchildren, but it is starting to look real good. Another visit in late August and a visit and court in late September. 

I have moved to the property where I had my little farm. In the process of re-establishing a small herd of ND goats and getting two LGD's. 

I have found a young GP that needs a new home, so I am inquiring about him. He is 9 months old and has been with goats since he was 12 weeks. They also have two ND that need to be re-homed. One wether and one doe. There is no re-homing fee. 

I have also found a part time job on a small farm and I am working toward the purchase of a male Maremma who is 7 months old. He is working well at the side of his parents. Great with a variety of animals including fowl. We took to each other instantly. 

Plus I am inquiring about 4 ND does who have papers for 300.00. If I get these plus the two free ones, then that will be it until I get a buck next year.

I want chickens again as well, but not in a rush to get those. 

It will be nice to have the little farm back up and running and actually live on the same property.


It is my full believe that if this is meant to be God will show me the way and also provide the way to continue to fund the lawyer fee. I am super excited!



So excited to be back on this site with so much to look forward to.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 31, 2017)

That sure sounds like a leap in the right direction and things are starting to fall into place for ya....still a bit to go, but hopefully those storm clouds are passing over.....


----------



## Bruce (Jul 31, 2017)

Hi @goats&moregoats!! 
Everything sounds real positive, finally!


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 31, 2017)

Good to have you back and with good news to share! Hope it all falls nicely into place for you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 6, 2017)

Today is the day I start working on my fence and barn a little bit, right after my wake up cup of coffee. Not a whole lot has to be done to ready it for goats & dogs again. A small section around the goat barn and then a a small section on the north side. Hopefully the deer haven't taken done the fence anywhere that is was left up. So of course walk the fence line and hook up the fence charger. Then I have to finish cleaning out the barn that didn't get done while I was away taking care of my mother for a month. Other than that it's mowing some grass around the hay barn and in front of the east pasture. Run the weed eater in front of the goat barn & feed shed. I have today & half a day tomorrow to get this all done. About halfway through the day is a Trip to Monkton VT. to see the four does I am interested in. If they are what I am looking for I am putting a small deposit down and she will hold them for two weeks. I will have to figure out some transportation for them.

I have been working straight out since I got back home 10 & 12 hour days, plus the 1 day a week on for the other farm. Hasn't left much daylight for working at home. 

Darn mosquitoes are vicious this year, so they will be fun to put up with...NOT! I am hoping the ticks aren't as bad this year, the fields are over grown and I don't want to pick up those while I am working, but usually do. 

The pool pump died while I was gone, so we ordered a new one. That should be in before the end of this coming week. A friend of mine is coming over to help install that.

Monday when I go to work on the farm I will be learning how to shear sheep. A new and interesting experience for me. 

Now time to face the day and see how much I accomplish. Hope all have a wonderful day!


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 6, 2017)

That is a big to-do list but it sounds like you have your arms around it.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 6, 2017)

nice to hear from you and hoping all goes well with your trip to look at the does!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 7, 2017)

The trip to Monkton went well and it was a beautiful drive. So the girls are absolutely beautiful and gentle. These pictures she sent me do not do them justice. She definitely takes very good care of all her animals. So I put down a deposit. She is still trying to locate their papers, but even without them I want the does. I also asked her about Darby's baby that was left. One of triplets. She is considering it and will let me know. I go back in the next two weeks to pick them up.

 Willow
 Tank
 Greta ( from Capsand Creamery)
 Darby (Greta's twin)

I have made the decision to not make the trip to Maine for the two goats and the GP.  I was feeling pushed by the owner and my gut was telling me not to go. I wrote to her to let her know and encouraged her to contact the other person who she also liked as a home for the GP.

In the mean time....I managed to get the old chicken run taken down and removed a section of pallets yesterday from the goat fence where I started to run more electric fencing. Got all around the barn cleaned up.  Figured out where I want to put my gate in and where I want to put my kidding pen. Not that I will have kids next  Spring because I plan on waiting until the following year. 

Looks like a might have a couple of free days this week to take down another section of pallets and run electric fence there as well. Then I can finish cleaning out the goat barn and hopefully construct a hay feeder that will work for me and the goats. I also need to locate a local hay person with square bales. I want to get a jump on getting hay into the barn. 

So today, I am relaxing this morning and making some phone calls. First one being my doctor as I have totally messed up my left knee. I went to Urgent care in the middle of last week and have a brace but it doesn't seem to help a whole lot. Need a darn referral to see my orthopedic doctor. Hopefully we can get something figured out soon.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 7, 2017)

Good to go with your gut.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 7, 2017)

yep, I agree with @Bruce, listen to your gut!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 7, 2017)

Agreed with the above and as a followup, hope no serious knee damage and that it gets better for you quickly. Seems as we get older, little nicks and dings take longer to go away and some seem to just never do so.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2017)

This is what I have done so far. More work this afternoon after church. I have to get most everything done this week as goats are coming home on the 20th. Pasture is overgrown like crazy so they will have plenty to browse on. Trying to give away the pallets I am taking down. Saving a few for use later on, but don't need many of them at all. Will try to post updated picture later tonight. Also going to attempt to relocate the fence charger and lighting rod.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 13, 2017)

You do seem to have a plethora of pallets! You could build any number of coops or sheds or whatever with all those!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 13, 2017)

It seems things are moving right along and when ya get some animals around you'll progress even more....it sure helps some being familiar with the layout ya want and I'm sure it will all come together for ya....tho, time is getting short to accomplish a bunch before the cold hits ya up that way....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2017)

Bruce said:


> You do seem to have a plethora of pallets! You could build any number of coops or sheds or whatever with all those!



Saving a few for a coop and a buck shelter, both later on down the road..no big hurry for either. I have about 20 more in the field that I have to pick up...torn down earlier this year. I also have about 15 that will be taken down where I am installing electric.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> It seems things are moving right along and when ya get some animals around you'll progress even more....it sure helps some being familiar with the layout ya want and I'm sure it will all come together for ya....tho, time is getting short to accomplish a bunch before the cold hits ya up that way....



Just have to clean out the barn...plenty warm enough for the winter. Kept the previous goats warm and dry. I just have to make sure fence is up and running. The other things can be done after the goats are here but would prefer to get it done before they arrive...as you well know goats are great helpers. Cold weather hasn't stopped me yet...but I know as I advance in "maturity" it certainly will slow me down.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 13, 2017)

This little girl will be joining her mom ,Darby and the three others on my little place on Sunday the 20th. Her name is Gizmo. To bad about the horns, but I have had a mixed herd before. 
 

Three different projects going on at once now. Pool pump is installed but keeps kicking back off...will work on that more tomorrow. Started adjusting the North fence line. Again more on that tomorrow. Then I started mowing the yard....you guessed it..more tomorrow. It's either nothing to do or everything needs done at once. Mostly the latterOh well. it's good to have things to do again..I love being busy, keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 13, 2017)

.....and sometimes there is so much to do, ya never know where to start..........yeh, I know just how helpful they try to be....


----------



## Bruce (Aug 13, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> To bad about the horns


How big will her horns get? She's pretty cute.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 14, 2017)

Bruce said:


> How big will her horns get? She's pretty cute.



She is a Nigerian so I don't believe they will be too bad. Past experience indicates not awfully large of long.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 14, 2017)

This women is exhausted! Working on several different things because during part of the day I was working on the pool and had to keep an eye on the water  level. Pool is still not operating. Ricky has to come redo the wiring. He thinks he might of hooked it up backwards... I don't know nothing about wiring.

I got some weed eating done around the fence...not a lot. The weed eater is being a pain and my mower doesn't like the thick grass. So did what I could. Cut as much as the mower would handle on the new fence line. I also got the fence put up around the barn and have a very temporary gate in. Two weeks and I order a much nicer/more useful gate. Then I got just a start on the lawn mowing...not necessarily in the order it is written.

Doctor's appointment in the am. Good thing as my legs feel like rubber especially the left knee. My whole body is telling me I did way to much for a women of my "youth"  I too should have thought of all this "farming stuff when I was in my 20's or hell even my 30's.

So now some relaxation with coffee and a good book.
Oh, almost forgot....The worker from VT CPS that does all the out of state cases finally callled. She e-mailed me all the paper work I need to fill out to start the background check and home visit that I need done before court(hopefully) in late September.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 14, 2017)

Wow!! Ya sure got a whole lot done there....ya sure have a reason to be fatigued, and Earned the coffee. Hope the dr appt goes well for ya and ya find out any cause for the leg issues, but with all that work they have reason to feel that way.....


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 14, 2017)

I feel lazy today comparing what little I did to what you got done.  Good Job!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 14, 2017)

Had you but picked up said weed whacker you would have done more than I. I do have a semi-excuse in that it's been raining (sometimes buckets full) for the past couple of days and it's a quagmire). The place is coming back around and at the rate you're going it won't be long at all. Best of luck on the grand kids and court.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 16, 2017)

Today is work around the "farm" day. Thankfully got the new pool pump installed and operating. Now just have to get pool cleaned. However, that will wait until this evening.

 I have to get that fence done. Sunday is "d" day for goats. Can't have goats without an operating fence. So that is my goal for today. I may have to just run a fence for part of the pasture for now and open up the other side when work slows down a bit instead of rushing to get everything done. We will see what today brings. Worst part is the weeds are so high and thick...which goats will love...I do not. So now to finish my morning coffee and get busy.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 16, 2017)

If your "not clean" pool is anything like mine, go buy a few gallons of shock.

I agree on the fence, get done what NEEDS to be done for the goats to move in, expand after they arrive. Every time I think I can do 'X' I need to do 'Y' and 'Z' first and 'X' doesn't get finished because I run out of time.  So I need to learn to do 'x', 'y' and 'z' instead. Still waiting for that to sink in!

Trim/mow a path wide enough for the area you NEED and get fenced in. Doesn't take long for that stuff to grow back and start grounding out the fence and yet another task to keep you overly busy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 16, 2017)

You'll get things accomplished....just don't think about getting it "Goat Ready", but making room for your new "Helpers" that will tend to those things ya don't like....
Did the Doc find anything wrong with your leg/legs?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 16, 2017)

@CntryBoy777 , I got a referral to an orthopedic doctorr of my choosing. Dr. Eric Marsh. He did a wonderful job on my arm back in 2012 when I had my accident. I have to wait for a call from his office. In the meantime I have to continue to wear my knee brace.

Pool was shocked the sh$$ out of. Hopefully will find time to vacuum it tomorrow...or be lucky enough to get another adult in the house to work on it.

Thanks to Charlie lawn is mowed except for one small area and weed eating...add that to my to do list. Oh well he did the majority.

Have to finish putting post in on the new fence line and weed eat around the bottom wire on 1/4 of the fence. So I got a lot done today. Put in an 11 hour day getting this stuff done. It will be ready!!

So today I took the weed whip ( I use to call it a whippet, but that is a bad thing now a days) to the path I wanted for the new fence line, then the mower on the lowest setting. Fence post about half way up. Old post removed except for some metal ones, old fencing down(have to pull that) and mowed a piece in front of the pasture gate. 

Dinner served on the deck by my other half(Dan is an awesome cook) Dog will be let out shortly, cats let in(hopefully they are all ready) then a flavored beer(Jamaica Me Happy) and some tv.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 16, 2017)

I hope you don't have nearly as many rocks down your way as I do up here! Makes fencing a whole lot harder.
So, will you be able to wake up AND move in the morning??


----------



## Mike CHS (Aug 16, 2017)

I use a Stihl weed eater a lot but the manual weed cutter comes in handy in walking around the pastures getting rid of noxious weeds and it's a whole lot quieter.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 20, 2017)

So I lost out on the five previous goats mentioned. I tried my hardest to get the fence done, but to no avail. Life got in the way. Job, rain(lots of rain) and the women I care for got sick. 
A few days ago it looked like I was going to run into trouble getting the fence complete, so I wrote the seller and asked if I sent more money toward the purchase price of the goats ( 350.00 for 5 , paid a deposit of 150.00) could she hold them for another week. She wrote back and said the only way she could hold them was if I paid an additional 125.00 for the goats( for hay and cost of using a borrowed truck.) I don't believe it cost 125.00 for hay for a week for five goats. So I said I couldn't do that. I would just be there on the arranged date. 
Friday I wrote and explained that it was just not going to be possible to pick up the goats as I just did not get the fence done. I offered her to keep 50.00 dollars of the deposit money if she didn't find an immediate buyer. Saturday morning she wrote back and informed me she was keeping the whole deposit because that what a deposit is for is the sale doesn't go through. I will give her that, that is exactly what it is for. Later that day I got an offer from a friend to house the goats until my fence was done. So I called the lady selling the goats and let her know that things worked out on my end and I would pick up the goats at the original time set up. She informed me that she had a buyer for the goats. I said ok, since you have a buyer then you can refund my deposit in full. She then said I told you I have a perspective buyer I will let you know in the am. I said well, I am the original buyer and gave you a deposit. if you choose the second buyer than I need a refund and you could easily call the other person and let them know the original sale deal was going through. About 10:30 pm that same night she texted my phone saying that she was selling to the second buyer because she didn't trust that I would come to get the goats and she was keeping 50.00 of the deposit. I wrote and told her that it was her choice to go with the second buyer before the actual set up time for me to get the goats so it was she that was backing out on our sale not I and she needed to refund in full. Am I wrong? 

At any rate this will give me more time to get the fence completely done before making arrangements in the future. That's what I get for jumping the gun.


----------



## Bruce (Aug 20, 2017)

I don't think you are wrong. Your deposit holds the goats from another sale until your agreed upon pick up date. She is selling them out from under you and making an additional $50 on the sale. Pure greed, no morals. Small claims court if necessary.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 20, 2017)

That stinks about the goats. I am famous for jumping in the deep end before learning how to swim. So you are not alone in this, I have done it many times myself. My sheep are still housed in a "temporary" hut, I found a good deal and bought them before I was "ready". Oh well, they have plenty of shade and the "temporary" hut keeps them dry. They're happy, I'm happy, what the hell. 

I am delighted for you that you are now living on your property. You can get so much more done when you can walk out the door and there it is. When you have to drive to your property, it just ain't the same. Kudos to you!


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 20, 2017)

Ummm I hate to be the contrarian here, but the seller IS entitled to keep at least a portion of the deposit since goats did call her and tell her she was cancelling the purchase, which prompted the seller to find that other buyer. Were I the seller, I would refund the whole deposit but I don't think it's wrong for the seller to keep a portion due to the added issues and stress after thinking the goats were sold then they weren't, then they were...etc. I don't think small claims court would rule in favor of Goats on this one. But then with no written purchase contract it's she said/she said, so who knows.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 21, 2017)

Well it's all settled at any rate. No goats, she kept 50.00 of the deposit and I have learned a lesson in life. Now I will move on with life. I can finish the fence with no rush. So this can be done between my work schedules. Which either fall together at both places and I don't have to work or I work like crazy for days and try to keep up with home life as well. Work at the women's farm today and estate sale house tomorrow. Work around here on Wed. and leave for NY on Thursday morning. Returning Sunday.
Trip to Ohio this weekend to visit the grandbabies and back at it for another month before another trip for what is suppose to be final court days.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 21, 2017)

Hope things go your way in Ohio.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Aug 21, 2017)

So I got quit a little bit of weed trimming done on the fence line. However, since it is just me and life decides other things must get done as well that leaves still more to complete. Work tomorrow, so hopefully Wed will bring an end to the weed trimming for now. Then I figure when I get back it will be ready for a touch up which won't be so bad. 

However well working on the fence line this is what I found on the back fence which has top and bottom wire that will be hot again soon. So I was wondering if anyone would like to give their opinion of what might have left these marks. Looks like some clawing and a bit of chewing. Not completely sure on the chewing part. Whatever it may be, it's not going to stop me from working and when I get the LGD here I am more than sure it will find a home elsewhere. 

Now it's off to sit in front of the AC for a few then sleep.Morning arrives to quickly when I have to work the next day.


----------



## Latestarter (Aug 22, 2017)

Not sure what might have done that but it sure does look like claw marks above some of the exposed white wood. Those look like oak wood pallets as well, so whatever did that had to be pretty strong. I would have to guess bear or large cat. A dog wouldn't do that but bears and cats do like to claw and stretch their claws...


----------



## Bruce (Aug 22, 2017)

No idea but yeah it looks like something wanted to "sharpen" its claws, no real interest in going over the top. Seems like it would be higher if it were a bear.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 22, 2017)

If it were a large animal, it would have jumped the fence or climbed it. But you have no goats in there now right? So maybe the animal had no desire to go over the fence and was merely marking it's territory. Either way, it is unnerving and definitely go up with the hot wire!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Aug 22, 2017)

It could be coyote or a young bear....I lean more towards coyote....because the nails or claws weren't penetrating the wood, but rubbing and scratching the wood....as if trying to climb....the splinters of wood could be from the canines trying to bite to hold position while grabbing with their nails/claws....but, it might be a fox....depending on the overall height/stretch of the markings....I'd look for tracks and direction of travel.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 4, 2017)

So I haven't written in a few days. Some changes have taken place that alters my decision on getting goats & LGD for now. 
Plan is to go back to getting things set for Spring and see what happens at that time. 

The lady I am caring for requires 24/7 supervision and unfortunately the other capable adult in this house has been found to be not so capable for long periods of time.  So 1) I can not return to work(part time job or farm job working toward the LGD  2) I can not spend hours working on pasture &/or buildings 3) this cuts down on the spending money

The family can not pay me out of pocket. They are working with a couple of agencies to see if they can get funding through them. We have an alarm system for night time. One agency has requested locks on gate off deck, basement door and gate at opposite end of dog pen. The lady can not be outside by herself as she is a fall risk. Trying to come up with a plan for the side door which leads directly outside. 

Life is what it is and it will all come together if it is meant to be.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Sep 4, 2017)

sorry to hear , the lady you are caring for is lucky to have you.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 4, 2017)

wow @goats&moregoats, talk about stress!


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 4, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> Life is what it is and it will all come together if it is meant to be.



That is the perfect attitude to have with all that has already happened and now this.  We are all pulling for you from now until it does work out for you.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 4, 2017)

The testing of one's faith can be difficult to endure, but it is usually rewarded with even better and greater than we ever thought it could or would be.....time will reveal the answer, just rely on your faith to get ya there.....


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 8, 2017)

Hope it all comes together for you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 9, 2017)

So this guy will be joining our family in a couple of weeks. My sister breeds them and has seen fit to give him to me as a gift so I have a companion this winter as well as something to focus on since I am "stuck" at home pretty much all the time. I am looking forward to having Storm join us. I am going to apply some of the training methods I used on Jethro & Grub although I also know that he will require different methods in some areas.

 

No he is not being used for anything but my companion.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 9, 2017)

Husky??


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 9, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Husky??



Yes he is a full Husky. Has been checked by vet and will be checked again around 7 weeks, she does the worming steps and gives first shots. She also sends home a puppy package with each one. I have been around both parents and they have excellent temperaments, as well as some older siblings. I know other relatives who have purchased previous puppies and they all rave about their pups intelligence' and eagerness to please. I am excited about this next experience in my life.


----------



## Bruce (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Sep 11, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 9, 2017)

ok, crossing my fingers here in VT. I have a friend coming today for coffee and she is suppose to be bringing two dwarf Nigerian goats. One young wether named Nibbles and one young doe to keep him company until I get more goats. Her name is Hershey. I got to name them both when I worked for her. 

Also working with this women on a female 4 moth old Maremma. Hoping this is suppose to be part of my future. 

Then strangest thing happened to me. Another friend contacted me about rehoming her goats to me. She has two does, one buck, one Spring buckling and 3 wethers. We are in the midst of discussion. Swapping photos of my set up and her goats. Should know soon. So far she seems pleased with what I have. So I may well be on my way to being a goatie again!

Will keep you posted.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 9, 2017)

that is all works out for you!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ya know the old saying....Good things come to those that wait....so, it sure sounds like they are Coming....


----------



## TAH (Oct 9, 2017)

Congratulations on the pup.... So stinkin cute!

Hope everything with the goats and lgd works out good


----------



## Bruce (Oct 9, 2017)

Sounds like how I got the 2 alpaca boys, neighbor rehoming them so they could move to Florida.

Good luck!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 17, 2017)

So five of the goats came through. One lady decided to keep two wethers for her son. The other women didn't show at all. So here is my new beginning. They are shut in the barn at night. Working on the buck pen, however, the owner was letting the buck & buckling run with the does. She is pretty sure he got them already. Buck pen is going up slow. All photos taken this morning after being let out of the barn. More hay being delivered tomorrow am. CDT & Copper bolus on it's way, They are due for them in Nov. Going to try to come up with a small run to use to get them in and out of the pen without having to fight off the rest. Cookie & Rambo had to test the fence and were quick to realize they didn't want to mess with it. The others seem to know to avoid it. Definitely satisfied with their build, colors and gentleness. Rambo needs work as he has not had very much people contact.  

Storm is growing fast..lol. He was 6.8 lbs when I brought him home. Weighed him yesterday and he is 13.2 lbs. Improving greatly with the house training. Down to 2 accidents a day at most and sometimes none at all. Kennels at 9pm without any difficulty, just waltzes right in. He knows his name and responds to it every time. He also knows the word no and immediately stops what he is doing. Working on sit & stay. Does well on a leash except for going inside, then he fights the leash. Willow(the 4 yr old, small mixed breed) has finally accepted him and they play together several times a day. Photo at bottom of page.


 Group shots   
 BB, buck. The pallets are the lower part of buck pen. There are two shelters.

 Cookie, BB, Gully & Chloe
 Gully(right, wether) Rambo on tire(buckling), BB, & Cookie(doe). Enlarge the photo and you can see Rambo's moon spots
 Chloe(right) and her son Rambo Gully
 Cookie(left), & BB

  Storm at 10wks 13.2 lbs. He just had a bath.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Oct 17, 2017)

Looks and sounds like ya have a really good start going there. The goats look really nice....and Storm is adorable, sounds like he is filling out nicely....of course the care and attention of the owner has something to do with it all....


----------



## Bruce (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## Latestarter (Oct 17, 2017)

Really happy for you! looks and sounds like things are improving for you.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Checked goats this morning and all is well. Just got a delivery of 10 bales of hay. Going to try it to see if the goats like it. If so will order more. He believes this will work for the goats and sold it to me for 3.50 a bale.  He has another 20-25 bales of this and then some what he calls best quality as well. Was thinking if they do well on this, I can order the rest and then order some best quality for the worst of winter. This is a grass mix, the other is more clover...opinions?
So with the other half still sleeping(no farmer hours for him) and the lady with Alzheimer's awake, I have to wait to put hay in the barn. Thankfully no rain in forecast. Most days I can at least get out there early to let the goats out of the barn, so that works. Also want to get out there and work on buck pen more.I am thinking I want to run the majority of it with the 6 strands of electric.Opinions on electric to keep bucks separate from does.  1/4 of pen would be pallets and hot wire. 3/4 just the 6 strands of electric, nothing else between them. It worked great for my other bucks but they were younger. Not sure if it will keep a full grown buck in place??


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello folks!  Still slowly working on that buck pen. Decided to do pallets all the way around and then three strands hot wire, top, bottom & middle. Hopefully this will keep them from ramming the pallets when does are in heat. I know it will keep them from rubbing up against the pallets. The two bucks will go in there together. They have two shelter in case one gets pushy about space. The shelters there are three sided with extra blockage from the wind on the open side. They are deep so the boys will be protected from the weather and wind. I used them in previous years for my kidding shelters.  All the goats are doing well and they are devouring the hay. So I will place an order for the rest of that. Not exactly sure how much I will need for the winter. So I think I will order another 20 bales in Dec as well. I have not done square bales before. I currently have only five goats with the possibility of getting another on Tuesday. That will be my herd for the winter.

So on Tuesday I am suppose to pick up a young wether. I know they don't add any $$ value to my herd, but I absolutely fall in love with this guy. He can keep Gully(current wether) company. I am also suppose to be picking up a 4 month old Maremma. @Southern by choice , She is to young to be left alone with the goats, so I was looking at making her an indoor/guardian dog. Any advice on that? Or should I put a crate in the barn at night and kennel her in her own space during the day when not working with her? I keep the goats locked in the barn at night and have 6 strands electric running most of the pasture now. Only a small portion is pallets with hot top & bottom. 7,000V She has never been in the house up to this point. She is currently around every kind of livestock imaginable, including fowl. Her name will be Jade. The first letters of my children's and significant other's names.

So I am pretty positive that BB got Cookie and she she kid around March 10th. I thought he got Chloe too, but both BB & Gully are showing interest in Chloe. Will try to keep watch on that. Later babies would be good as far as I am concerned. I know I will be more than pleased when the buck pen is complete.

CDT & Copper Bolus will be here on Tuesday, along with my thermometer, scales & penicillin.  Still have to get Vit B complex. Have electrolyte mix on hand as well as drench for lice and such. I have forgotten what else I need...suggestions? @Bruce , @OneFineAcre , @Hens and Roos  anyone?

Storm is doing very well. He understand clearly the word NO, sit and still working on stay but he is getting there.Storm has hit another marker in his life.....day one of potty free mistakes in the house.....yipee Storm! 14 weeks tomorrow. 18.8 lbs. I believe he is going to be a pretty decent size boy.

    Goats getting their pumpkin treat. Single Goat is Chloe.
 BB, Rambo and Cookie Gully Rambo
 Cookie
  Storm


----------



## Bruce (Nov 4, 2017)

Progressing well G&MG. How did you fare with the storm? We lost power for 3 days.

Obviously I'm not SBC but my totally uninformed opinion on Jade is if she has never been in the house before and you expect her to be an LGD, I would go with your "kennel by the goats" plan. And is she REALLY too young to be left alone with the goats? If they are full grown goats, maybe they will train her on proper behavior. She may already have a lot of OTJ training since her entire life to date has been with livestock.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 4, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Progressing well G&MG. How did you fare with the storm? We lost power for 3 days.
> 
> Obviously I'm not SBC but my totally uninformed opinion on Jade is if she has never been in the house before and you expect her to be an LGD, I would go with your "kennel by the goats" plan. And is she REALLY too young to be left alone with the goats? If they are full grown goats, maybe they will train her on proper behavior. She may already have a lot of OTJ training since her entire life to date has been with livestock.



  Jade has been with her working parents and older siblings, but yes she is took young to be alone with them. They are full grown DN. He puppy behaviors could cause harm to the goats as she will no longer have her parents to correct her. The other pups I had before I turned out to pasture full time early, but they had two older dogs to keep them in line and I still had some trouble with play chase the livestock at about 13-14 months.

I was one of the lucky ones that did not loose power. Thank goodness, my goats would not have been happy in the barn for a few days. Glad your on the road to recovery from it.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 4, 2017)

I would keep the pup with the goats, because she is still small and young she should be in a place of protection til she grows and gains confidence. I would house her with the goats, a separation but open pen would be best. Some 4 month olds are perfectly fine to be locked in the barn with their livestock and no issues, some are too playful. You are the only one to make the call. At her age, I think it is best NOT to do house and farm. 
Having the goats discipline and correct her is good, she will learn correction faster.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 5, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> I would keep the pup with the goats, because she is still small and young she should be in a place of protection til she grows and gains confidence. I would house her with the goats, a separation but open pen would be best. Some 4 month olds are perfectly fine to be locked in the barn with their livestock and no issues, some are too playful. You are the only one to make the call. At her age, I think it is best NOT to do house and farm.
> Having the goats discipline and correct her is good, she will learn correction faster.



Your opinion is much valued and I will follow your advice. Thank you for the input on this subject.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 5, 2017)

Glad to hear things are coming along for you.

off the top of my head, items we keep on hand: iodine for dipping cords, gloves, nutria-drench, varies sized syringes, needles(21 or 20 gauge is what we have) Fight bac for udders, lube, toltrazuril(use to help prevent coccidiosis), epinephrine(got through our vet), old towels, paper towels, aspirin, benadryl


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 5, 2017)

Just wanted to say I am very happy for you.
You sure have persevered.
Hoping for good things for you and that joy abounds!


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 5, 2017)

glad your world is doing well.  my goats love pumpkin too.   I sure hope jade does well for you.  I have 2 maremma's and they are awesome dogs.  I would be willing to bet that she will be just what you're hoping for.  and I agree with SBC that she will be better off in the barn with her goats.  mine guard the goats and sheep and watch over the chickens and ducks who happen to free range where the goats and sheep are.  good luck with her.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 8, 2017)

Hens and Roos said:


> Glad to hear things are coming along for you.
> 
> off the top of my head, items we keep on hand: iodine for dipping cords, gloves, nutria-drench, varies sized syringes, needles(21 or 20 gauge is what we have) Fight bac for udders, lube, toltrazuril(use to help prevent coccidiosis), epinephrine(got through our vet), old towels, paper towels, aspirin, benadryl



  I have syringes & needles (kept them), lube, blue kote, a coccidiosis treatment/prevention not the same as the one listed above, nutria drench, Selenium gel, gloves, towels, benadryl & bag balm. What is epinephrine & bac? First I have heard of it.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 8, 2017)

Well the addition of the wether and the pup is off. This lady has canceled on me 6 times in the last month. So I declined making any further arrangements. I can only rearrange my schedule so many times...get excited then disappointed. So I decided I had enough of that. I will just move forward with my small herd for the winter and enjoy having them around again. 

Need to order the rest of the hay today..he will most likely deliver in a couple of days. Goats are doing very well with it. I am also going to get the heated water bucket set up...frost on the ground this morning and below freezing temps tonight. I think they were last night too, but bucket in the barn was good. Heat from the animals inside the barn will most likely keep that from freezing right away.

BB came up to me today of his own free will. He is very calm and gentle. This week _I am going to attempt getting them on the milk stand (one at a time of course) Do some hoof trimming and pull the burdocks from BB, copper bolus & CDT. _


----------



## Hens and Roos (Nov 8, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> I have syringes & needles (kept them), lube, blue kote, a coccidiosis treatment/prevention not the same as the one listed above, nutria drench, Selenium gel, gloves, towels, benadryl & bag balm. What is epinephrine & bac? First I have heard of it.



epinephrine is used is there is a reaction to a shot given(much the same a people who carry epi pens for bee stings).  Fight bac is a teat disinfectant that we use after milking.


----------



## Bruce (Nov 8, 2017)

Sorry about the wether and the pup!! SIX times? Pretty hard to have that many priority 1 interruptions.

It was 22° this morning, frost on the cars, grass and alpacas.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 9, 2017)

So I actually got a lot accomplished today on the buck pen & their two shelters. I need to weather proof a couple of boards, but extended the protection a bit to cut down even more on wind. The buck pen itself is more than half way done with the pallets. Running some hot wire on it though to keep them off the pallets. Gate is hung, though I am adding one more lock on the bottom. Also working on a weather protected outside hay feeder for winter use. Need to add a roof and cover the side pallets on that.Forgot to get a picture of the entrance on the first one. So here are some pictures. I know it's not up to par for everyone, but it protects them and that is what is important. One shelter I need to work on the roof. The shelter that looks cream colored is actually an extra shelter in the doe area. Just showing where the buck pen starts on that side. The goats all hung out near me most of the afternoon. I put them in the barn for the night when I came in at 4 pm. All this is done with pallets and re-purposed wood. Never claimed to be a carpenter but think I did ok with what I had. The pallets on top of shelters are just extra pallets for repairs.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 9, 2017)

Sure looks fine to me and I never go for astounding looking structures....just functional....and when the snow gets to falling and sticking and piling up...ya will never see the pallets. I think ya did an excellent job!!....
And I can assure you....the goats will never complain one single bit....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 9, 2017)

CntryBoy777 said:


> And I can assure you....the goats will never complain one single bit....


Unless, apparently, it is raining. Why are goats such wusses?


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 9, 2017)

When it rains, do you go stand in the middle of it Bruce?...


----------



## Bruce (Nov 9, 2017)

No (*) but my chickens and alpacas do!

* I am a wuss!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 20, 2017)

I love the rain, just not thunder storms. I finally got all the pallets around the buck pen, roof on hay outside hay feeder, additional latch on gate and reinforced the gate as well. So I put the buck, buckling and wether in there, enticed with a bit of buck healthy grain. Got the two girls in the barn with there grain, reached out for their hay, and low and behold came face to face with Gully ( the wether). Hear a noise around the corner of the barn, look it's BB(the buck). The buckling is screaming for his mother as he stands alone in the buck pen.  So I am currently trying to get hot wire about 2 inches up from the top of the pallet. I also want to run another about half way up the sides. However, currently not getting a whole lot of help with the elderly lady I am looking after, so my time is limited for the fence work. I think I will throw a party when it is complete! Disgusted that it is taking so long to get the buck & buckling separated. 

I am currently thankful that we have not gotten but a spit of snow in my neck of the woods. These leaves a good deal of foraging for the 5 goats. That means right now just hay for the night along with a bit of grain. The longer this goes on the better off I am for saving the haying 24/7 for later in the season.
 Currently having to close them in the barn at night, I would rather have the open door policy, but that will have to wait until I get a guardian dog again.

Storm has reach 17 weeks and is currently 23.6 lbs and seems to be all legs.He has sit & no down pat, stay & down for the most part, currently added lay into the mix. Will add leave it in a couple of weeks. Comes every time you call him and response to my not so healthy whistle. Loves to play fetch and returns with the ball every time...getting the hang of release it so we can do it again. 
Still has occasional potty mistakes when I am present and unfortunately more if someone else is (not) watching him. Has learned to scratch at the door to go out, but does not do it every time. 
Bed time 8 pm sharp, right after last potty break. Both him and Willow go straight to their crates and wait for their bed time snack. Up at 6:15 on the dot and ready for outside followed immediately by breakfast and outside again. He is my buddy!
        
Chain link in second to last picture is a kennel that will be used for a kidding pen lined up with the old chicken coop that will be the kidding barn. Still have much to do there. I will have to get the granddaughter to come over and sit with gramma so I can get in a full days work on that.

Thank you all for the love and support for this ole hobby farmer much  for all of you.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 20, 2017)

I think ya have done very well considering the disstractions that ya have to deal with........and you certainly are making progress with the time ya do have. Working with a puppy is certainly trying, but rewarding at the same time...and we all wish we could get things done just a bit faster and better.....tho, it seems that "Life" always is putting wrenches and screwdrivers in the cogs preventing and delaying things just a tad bit....


----------



## Bruce (Nov 20, 2017)

Sounds real good @goats&moregoats  I've not had goats but I do understand they aren't real keen on staying where they are put. Alpacas are conveniently generally amenable to staying behind a fence. Of course not always, my neighbor has a black one that kept slipping through the wide tape hotwire. The grass is always greener but he never went far from his side of the fence and his brown buddy. I saw him out once close to the garage. I went over and opened the gate, he went in. A different time he was on the south side and just pushed back through the tape when I approached. Looks like they've gone from 3 "strands" to 4 and the boys finally got sheared. I'm betting he never even felt the hot wire with 2 years growth.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 26, 2017)

@Bruce ,  These 5 goats are quite content to stay in the large pasture together. Just when I separate the bucks & whether from the does. They have always been together(previous owner) so I know it's going to be more difficult. The poor young guy is now 8 months had has always been with his dam, so I know I have weeks of bleating coming up.

So I have made a little more progress with the lovely weather yesterday.  I would have made more progress, however my morning got rearrange(again) for me. So didn't get started until 2 pm. Anyhow, I got most of the insulators in place. Today turned up wet and chilly so will do house chores. Suppose to get warmer weather here again this week. Buck pen will be complete before the week is out. The cold is not the problem as far as working outside though. It's the combination of cold and wet. My arthritis just doesn't work well with that at all. 

Chloe has been friendly from day one, BB now has to greet me every morning when I let them out of the barn. Gully is now use to me petting him everyday. Cookie is still not sure of me, though she has never run from me...she just moves away at my approach. Rambo does not take off like a bat out of hell any more, but still will not let me near him. This should all be fun as this week they all need their shots and copper bolus. Also hoping for hoof trimming before snow really decides to settle in. 

@Baymule : not a whole lot to catch you up on as far as custody battle. I am getting ready for a day and a half of court and a visit with the kids following that. Court is Dec. 13 & 14th. I have to leave VT no later than the morning of the 12th. Depending on the weather reports at the time, I may need to leave early. My lawyer still believes I have a good chance at getting the two girls. I just hope we actually have court and it's not postponed again. Whatever the outcome of the judges decision is will be the final one. I have talked with my family (immediate & extended), we have reached our limit on expenses for this. So their will be no appeal if the answer is no. Between the trips, the lawyer and paying someone to come in to care for animals it has added up all to quickly. The lawyer has already gone beyond 10,000. Thankfully I have family that has paid for parts of the trips and lawyer and I can pay them back over time after it's all done.

Other news: My visit to Dr. Marsh has reached the decision for complete left knee replace meant. Knee has arthritis in two areas and cartilage is completely gone, so it's bone on bone. In the meantime there have been and will be other doctor and dental appointments between no and surgery date. That is Jan 22nd.  I will be out of commission for a week except for inside with a walker. I have two people coming that week. One to stay and help me with with the elderly lady I care for and one to care for the animals.  Then two weeks with a cane...hoping I can take care of animals at that point. 

Also we have had the privilege of having to replace the floor and toilet in the downstairs bathroom. Currently it's been out of order for a little over a week. The lady's son has been working on it around his job. Unfortunately he doesn't get home until 6 and has to get up early. So the bathroom has had a fresh coat of paint on the walls...sub floor and floor replaced. Now it has to have the tile put down. Then everything can be put back into place....in the Spring there is work to be done in her kitchen. 

So that is my world right now in a nut shell. I will keep moving forward.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Nov 26, 2017)

It does sound like ya have a couple of months of difficult situations to be faced and gone thru.....sure hope that all turns out well, but some things never seem to always go that way, unfortunately....ya have been thru a ton already. The good thing about it all tho, is ya will get some definite answers and can put the unsettled times behind ya. I can understand the cold and wet as I experience the same discomfort....if that can be left behind it will certainly be a good thing and hope the healing of it goes well and quickly for ya. Prayers for your strength, comfort, and understanding surely continue and the Father's Will is all we can pray for or expect as followers of His Truth.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 26, 2017)

@CntryBoy777  His grace is my mainstay, his word is my comfort and his forgiveness is my saving grace. Without my faith I would have failed many many years ago.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 26, 2017)

I hope the judge rules in your favor. Expenses do mount up and can get expensive fast. 

My husband had total knee replacement surgery. It was awesome. He can walk without pain and feels so much better. Be sure and do physical therapy, at a physical therapy facility is best instead of home health care. It's all about the therapy!


----------



## Bruce (Nov 26, 2017)

New knee AND new shoulder, DH will be the bionic man.

Anything with a lawyer is expensive from the get go. Bunch of greedy sharks.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 27, 2017)

@Baymule , The physical therapy being the key is exactly what my doctor said....I was determined after my accident in 2012 that I would have full use of my arm....same doctor did that surgery as well...I did the physical therapy and doubled it at home...I want this even more...not being mobile is a fear I have had for a while...so I will be determined in this situation as well.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 27, 2017)

I have faith in you. You will do this and do it well.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 4, 2017)

So I got a surprise PM on my FB page two days ago. The person I purchased Grub & Jethro from (previous LGD"S) contacted me to offer me 2 LGD's. 

She had re-homed her last two LGD's when she got out of her hobby farm. The person she re-homed them to contacted her and wants to return them. The younger, 3 yrs,  killed a baby pig( he didn't grow up with pigs) so she decided to send him back along with his partner (his mother). Both were raised with goats.

So this would be Jethro & Grub's brother and mother. Essie is 4 and Nanuk is 3. She did not breed Essie early on propose. As a matter of fact she didn't breed her at all. The bitch was pregnant when purchased but not known until about a month before delivery. 

Anyhow, they need a home and she has offered them to me at no purchase cost. I am thrilled! She is currently working out the details to make it work for the current owner, herself and around my up coming week trip. Timing couldn't be better as the coyotes having been howling and prowling all week. With dogs in the pasture I can go back to the open door policy for my goat barn. 

Like I said they both have been raised with goats, Dwarf Nigerians to be exact. They also both know & respect the electric fence. Essie is spayed and Deb is checking to see if the new owner had Nanuk neutered. I am hoping they did, but with Essie being spayed it would be ok if not. She is also checking to see if they are UTD on vaccines. 

I am not sure why, but many farm friends around me are surprised to find out that 6 strands of electric fence have/ are keeping my goats/ and LGD's ,when there here, in. I still have two sections of the fence that are pallets with hot wire top and bottom, but hoping to switch all to 6 strands electric in the Spring. 

I still have one kidding barn and pen to get in proper shape which It looks like I can do in the next couple of days. Warmer temps tomorrow and Wed. Hoping I can get some outside stuff done on those two days. 

Praying & crossing my fingers here for the two LGD's and the work to get done.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 4, 2017)

that it works out for you!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 4, 2017)

Congrats on the dogs!!

Why wouldn't 6 strands of electric fence keep the goats in? Pretty much impossible to go through without getting hit and they sure aren't going to jump and clear it.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 4, 2017)

That is really great and timely for ya and things seem to be coming around for ya....and the needs are being met....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 18, 2017)

So Essie & Nanuk are scheduled to arrive on Dec 28th. Weather permitting. Late Christmas present right? They are UTD on vaccinations which means I can register them with the town right away. Nanuk is not neutered so he will cost just a tad more. I can deal with that. I have everything I need for them as I kept everything from the previous LGD's. Only have to purchase dog food. I am going to go with 4Health. This is what Storm gets. Only difference is I will need adult for them.

So I have a small list of projects to attempt to get done before then.When isn't there projects to do? Rig some goat fencing over a section of the buck pen. This will block Gully's escape root. BB & Rambo stayed put this last time so maybe I found BB's escape root and blocked that. Then I need to get hoof trims done. Thinking tomorrow, the weather is reporting in the 40's. Then I need to get that chicken coop cleaned out. Also need to fix my gate properly. I did a temp fix before going to Ohio but it's not going to hold much longer. 

So court is finished. Now we have to wait for the judge to make his decision which we will receive in writing. This avoids any drama in the court room from either side. This process can take anywhere from 2 weeks to 4 months. Prayers and/or any other method of good vibes are welcomed and appreciated. So we just get to wait, very much like kidding season.

Storm is growing like a weed. All legs and a loving heart. He is almost 5 months now. He looks so much like his sire, more than positive we are going to have a very large long legged Husky. Which is great, large is what I was looking for.

The goats are not appreciating the winter weather. They all stay pretty much in the barn if it's snowing. You all know the "I'm going to melt if that stuff falls on me". If it's not coming down on them, they have no problem being out.

The computer is not allowing me to post pictures tonight, so they will have to wait.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2017)

Hoping that the court finished in rapid fashion and finds in your favor.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 19, 2017)

x2 on what @Latestarter said!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 19, 2017)

Do you know how Essie & Nanuk are fed at their soon to be former home? I ask because I ASSUMED a nice metal dog dish was appropriate. I fed Merlin in the barn and often he would carry the dish outside into the snow. Found out he was used to eating out of a plastic bucket. So I got him a bucket and he would carry it somewhere outside to eat. Sometimes he ate out if it, sometimes he dumped it on its side and ate that way.

Sounds like things are still rolling along pretty smoothly. I hope the judge is fast on the decision, nothing like waiting for weeks of "maybe tomorrow". And of course, I hope things go your way.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 20, 2017)

Bruce said:


> Do you know how Essie & Nanuk are fed at their soon to be former home? I ask because I ASSUMED a nice metal dog dish was appropriate. I fed Merlin in the barn and often he would carry the dish outside into the snow. Found out he was used to eating out of a plastic bucket. So I got him a bucket and he would carry it somewhere outside to eat. Sometimes he ate out if it, sometimes he dumped it on its side and ate that way.
> 
> Sounds like things are still rolling along pretty smoothly. I hope the judge is fast on the decision, nothing like waiting for weeks of "maybe tomorrow". And of course, I hope things go your way.




I don't know how they are fed. Good question....Tahoe use to carry her dish out side the barn and dump it in the snow. Never gave a thought to the type of dish...hmmm. guess I will ask. Thanks.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 20, 2017)

Pictures!

 Rambo beside stump and Chloe Gully
 BB & Chloe  BB & Rambo..Little bit of Cookies head. 
 Cookie 
 Gully, BB, & Cookie(left to right on ground) Rambo & Chloe in feeder (left to right)

Storm, my buddy!


----------



## Bruce (Dec 20, 2017)

Nothing like a little snow to make a husky happy 

Colorful buckets are easier to find in the snow that stainless dog bowls


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 27, 2017)

Well it's edging closer to another year done. Merry Christmas to all. Here is to hoping that the New Year is better than the last.

Court did not rule in my favor. The judge did admit that the county DCF office did not do their job properly right from the get go, but he would only take in consideration what he felt was best for the children. His conclusion was that the children had been in stable home(not their permanent homes) and counseling for two years. He felt that not disrupting their current situation was in their best interest. 

As of yesterday, I still have contact via phone with two of them. I am praying this continues. I sent them all Christmas packages with a special necklace for each reminding them just how special & important they are to me. As well as letting them know they will always be loved more then they we ever know.

The two LGD's will not be coming tomorrow. We decided to wait on transporting them until this colder snap is done. Hopefully it doesn't last to long. 

The elderly lady I care for has declined greatly. The progression of her Alzheimer's has picked up. I am becoming concerned because normally once it starts to be more rapid they don't last for very long.  Her daughter is planning a trip up to visit soon.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 27, 2017)

Hopefully, there will be the ability to visit with them, or have them come for a visit with the blessing of their guardian. Sorry about the delay with the dogs and hope it doen't take too long before ya can welcome them to their new home. At least now ya mind can rest a bit having gotten your answer. I'm in agreement with ya about your patient, too....decline seems to become very rapid.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 27, 2017)

goats&moregoats said:


> His conclusion was that the children had been in stable home(not their permanent homes) and counseling for two years. He felt that not disrupting their current situation was in their best interest.


So sorry @goats&moregoats 

What is their current situation? Foster care? If so, I wouldn't give up hope on getting them sometime. Seems like the kids in foster care get moved around to new homes a fair bit though I can't imagine that is good for them psychologically. If they do get moved again, it should be to a "forever home" with someone who wants them permanently. I think I know just the place.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 27, 2017)

Sorry you weren't successful getting the grandkids. Don't know what to say about that... At least you can stay in touch with them.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 28, 2017)

sorry to hear things didn't work out for you and getting the grandkids  and also for the lady you are taking care of...it's not an easy thing to go through


----------



## goats&moregoats (Dec 29, 2017)

It is with a heavy heart that I close this page and the goat farming chapter of my life. The doctor's and nurses are insistent that I will not be able to do farm chores for about a month and a half. Starting four days prior to surgery until incision is completely healed. I do not have anyone at the home who can take care of the animals. I certainly can't afford to pay for someone to come in twice a day for that time period. Therefore I have re-homed the five goats I had(all together thankfully) and wrote to the lady about the two LGD's. It is time now for me to refocus my energy elsewhere. 

I have plenty to do to keep me busy here and I am going to start working on some painting projects that I have been putting on hold. Also going to try to get this poor lady's home weatherized. It needs it desperately. I wish everyone the best of luck in the future and hope you all have a wonderful New Year.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 29, 2017)

This is very sad  I wish you lived a lot closer, I'd be happy to do the chores for a couple of months.

Good luck with your new endeavors.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, that is a real pisser....pardon my french....but, there isn't anything that keeps ya from still being a participant in the "Herd" here. Sure hope this surgery goes well and your endeavors can be rewarded, if even at a future date....


----------



## Hens and Roos (Dec 30, 2017)

Hope your surgery goes well for you.  Sorry that you had to rehome your goats.  Please come back and update with your new endeavors


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Feb 9, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Other news: My visit to Dr. Marsh has reached the decision for complete left knee replace meant. Knee has arthritis in two areas and cartilage is completely gone, so it's bone on bone. In the meantime there have been and will be other doctor and dental appointments between no and surgery date. That is Jan 22nd. I will be out of commission for a week except for inside with a walker. I have two people coming that week. One to stay and help me with with the elderly lady I care for and one to care for the animals. Then two weeks with a cane...hoping I can take care of animals at that point.


I sure hope your surgery went well and recovery is progressing well for ya..........I bet Storm is really good company for ya and he wants maw back to Normal, too. I know he is even bigger than he was back then.....
Just wanted ya to know we are still thinking about cha!!....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 9, 2018)

Well, I am back. Not a planned endeavor but I had everything still in place so it is a go. My sister in law has severe back issues that prevent her from caring for her two goats. So I brought them home with me. 

They are Alpine/Nubian. both are 2 years old. I currently have them in the buck quarters as the doe barn has to be deep cleaned from before my surgery. They are both doing well. Not very people friendly, will have to work on that a little at a time. They got medicated grain this morning with black oil sunflower seeds. Fresh clean water last night and this morning(obviously a daily chore). I need to pick up a couple bales of hay to hold them until the brush and grass start coming in. Dark one I named Sage and the lighter one I named Ginger.

I need to let them settle in a bit then hoof trim, worm treatment, lice treatment, copper & CDT vaccine.  I know the original owners did all these things so hopefully they will be ok on the stand.

My fiance' wants me to get more goats and get back into things. He knows I love doing this and it keeps me active. So tomorrow I am going to look at some bottle babies. Same mixed breed. Thinking a buck, a wether and a doe unrelated to buck. 

I did look up information on both of these breeds, but if any one who reads this can fill me in on anything particular to these breeds and offer anything, feel free.

My knee replacement surgery well. Even though I am still in PT for another 4-6 weeks the doctor has lifted an restrictions. I just need to be extra careful doing the farm chores. 

I still get visits & contact with my grandchildren in Ohio and an appeal has been filed, but I am not holding my breath. One day at a time.

My Husky Storm, has grown into a massive fur ball. He is a character for sure. 8 months old last week, weighing in at 58.6 lbs now. He got neutered on March 22nd. Very well behaved except for chasing the cats which we are stubbornly working on correcting. 

So today was my first day back to doing farm chores. This afternoon I need to ready the baby barn just in case I bring any home tomorrow. I will keep the babies(if I get any) separate from the adults for at least 30 days. then we can see how it goes with supervision. Unfortunately the older does have horns. The babies do not.

I do have some one willing to band older goats. Any opinions on that?

Pictures of Ginger & Sage as well as a couple recent ones of Storm.
Goat pictures taken this morning.

     First two taken this morning. Last was taken the beginning of March.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 9, 2018)

Glad to hear that you are able to add goats again


----------



## Bruce (Apr 9, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Well, I am back.



Nice to see a "neighbor" again. Glad your knee replacement went well. Soon you will forget about all the pain and problems you had before the replacement. 

Storm is a good looking boy.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 9, 2018)

Good to have you back and with goats once again. They are good for you, and you for them.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 12, 2018)

I got these three little ones. I stuck with spice names for the doeling. Her name is Nutmeg. The buckling is Winchester and the banded buckling is Rio. They were suppose to already be on the bottle, but they were not. Winchester & Nutmeg figured it out at dinner time the day after they were brought home. Rio can't quite seem to get latching on part. He is working on it though. Rio and Nutmeg I was given the birth date of 3/23/2018 and Winchester the date of 3/16/2018.  They are all very active, curious and potting as they should. Eating hay, leaves and some pellets. Only saw Winchester drink water. 

None of them seem to want the amount of milk I have found on charts for feedings. Winchester & Nutmeg will take a bottle at 7am and then one at 4 pm. They show no interest in a bottle for an afternoon feeding . The bottles are only 9oz baby bottles.

Rio: I got him to take 2-3 oz on the evening after they were home. 2-3 oz this morning and 5 oz tonight. I put Nutri drench in the evening bottle for all of them. 

They are housed separate from the older does and have access to an outdoor area(small dog pen) via a "kiddie door". So they can go in and out as they please. 

When Winchester reaches 8 weeks, he and Rio will go in the buck pen where they will learn about electric fencing(poor guys). I will most likely have to keep Nutmeg where she is so she can get use to Ginger & Sage through the dog pen. As Ginger & Sage will be released into the main pasture. Have to make sure Nutmeg is big enough to deal with the older ladies as they have horns and she does not. Main pasture is mostly electric fencing and I also want to be sure she can't squeeze through anywhere.

  Left to right: Rio, Winchester & Nutmeg
 Winchester & Nutmeg eating some goat pellets.
  Nutmeg & Winchester drinking their first bottle.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 12, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 12, 2018)

I am really Happy that ya have returned....was missing ya around here....they all look like such Cute lillte ones and know they will get the Best of care.....sure glad the surgery turned out well for ya....and Storm is mighty handsome as he has grown too.....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 13, 2018)

I’ve read your whole journal. Hoping this goat venture and your attempt to get get your grandchildren turns out well!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 14, 2018)

It's a bit cold here in Central VT.  36 degrees with wind chill putting at 30 degrees.  Fed & watered all animals. Put more bedding in the babies barn after feeding them. Third little one finally latched onto a bottle.  Only took 10oz, but it's a start. Have to bundle up and walk the fence line today as it is not as high as I would like. 

After that I am setting up my Wii for some light exercising where it's warmer. Not going back out until afternoon chores. Hoping finance' makes a stew for dinner.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 14, 2018)

Colder!! No Wii No Stew and when I went out to feed the babies, Rio who had taken a bottle at 8am and then again at 1 pm, totally refused it. I mean absolutely nothing. No interest when the other two were suckling & totally refusal when I held him to try to get him to eat. Still active and was nibbling hay. I gave him a bottle at 1 because he only took the ten oz earlier.  I am hoping he was just still feeling well fed from earlier. Morning will tell. 

I need to increase Winchester's and Nutmeg's milk. They are still very demanding after 20 oz. Thinking I need to try 30 oz. Nutmeg is the smallest and the pushiest. it's either up it or throw in a feeding at midday, but I am thinking since they are not looking for that midday feeding just increasing the amount for morning and night should do. Any opinions?

The hubby did fix dinner. Simple, quick, hot and good. Now if I could get Storm to believe he doesn't have to go out every ten minutes, I can settle down until nine when I have to go pick up my son. Well I am there I need to pick out a wooden box for his finance's mom to make my daughter her birthday present. Jody does designs into the box using wood burning techniques. I am having a picture of bears put on my daughters(she loves them & collects them). I have one picked out for my mom for her birthday/Mother's day gift.  Her birthday is the 13th as is Mother's Day this year. I will post a pic when I get it this next week. They really are quite beautiful.

So I walked the fence line and I can find nothing to prevent it from operating at full power. Crazy! Today was just to darn cold to really go over it. However, I checked with power on and heard no snapping anywhere. Weeds are clear as they haven't even started growing. No twigs or branches. I am stumped. Monday should be warm enough to really give it the once over with power off. Powerful enough to hold goats in and animals out. 

Also next week brings the hoof trimming, shots and copper bolus for the older girls and(pending a check into details) I believe CDT & copper bolus for the kids. Going to need to call in some help for that day. 

Received the briefs that were submitted by both sides for the appeal. That was some interesting reading. I love how some people take portions of conversation and insert it into other conversations when they choose. Each side submitted four pages each. So that battle continues. 

Visited the kids in March and have another visit in June. Also still have phone conversations though they are short because no kids want to talk on the phone very long at their ages. 

Ok, off to write a letter and relax. Hope all have a good night.

Grand kids in Ohio

Santana & Myranda Santana Myranda
Brenden(March)  Brenden(Dec.) Only one picture from March visit because we were playing video games. The Dec pic is because he wasn't looking at camera for other pic.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 14, 2018)

Quality time with the kids is much better than quantity...glad that ya are still able to interact with them, it will mean alot to them a little later in life....hope Storm gives ya a break and sounds like ya are sure getting back into the swing of things with the goats....hope the little one gets it figured out for ya and starts eating.....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2018)

Nice looking g-kids there Goats. With regard to the "briefs", it is too bad there are no Nixon like tapes from a fly on the wall. People are sure willing to skip over facts that don't support their position.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 15, 2018)

So the Rio saga continues, this boy has me a little confused. He ate today but not until about noon and after I brought him inside. He was shivering so I thought he was cold. About 20 minutes in the house and he drank down 18 oz. that was it. I waited about 20 more minutes and tried again, absolutely refused. Took him back to the barn. Added a piece of plywood to the barn to give them a little penned in area with their bedding to see if that helped with warmth. Tonight at feeding time he was not hungry yet, but more active. Still eating some hay & pellets. I just don't understand why he isn't eating the amounts the other two are. He is the biggest one but only 3 weeks this past Friday. This is crazier than doe code!  I will have to slip out later and try to offer him some, which will have the other two going crazy because they will think they need more, but both of them take 30 oz each feeding now. So they will be set until morning. 

Everything is covered with ice here with more to come and high winds. Ice and high winds never make a good combination. My middle DD came over with her youngest today(3) and visited most of the day. Lillith(3) loved helping with the baby goats. She kept calling Rio, Coco and said they were cows. She absolutely adored Storm. 

Have to wait for this ice to clear off to work on the main pasture fence. I don't need to be slipping off my feet just yet. If Spring doesn't get here soon I will have to stock up on hay for summer feeding

Ginger and Sage come to the gate now when I go out. Sage actually ate out of the feed dish while I was holding it this morning. Guess they done figured out where their food supply comes from. Will get more pictures when this freeze lets up. Right now it's feed the babies, feed the older ladies and get back in the house for hot coffee. 

Not a great picture, but it is Rio drinking his bottle and Lillith helping with the "baby cow"


----------



## Bruce (Apr 15, 2018)

Cows huh, must be a city girl  I hope Rio stops messing with you and settles down for proper amounts of food. 

Interesting you are iced over. We ended up with < 3" of snow and a little bit of freezing rain. During the day it was just warm enough to slide some of the snow off the metal roof. Wump. We have potential for sleet and freezing rain overnight though and the winds are supposed to gust between 30 and 40 from 3 AM to 3 PM.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 16, 2018)

Thankfully we did not get the high winds they thought we would. We did get more freezing rain and additional layer of ice on everything. 
Rio would not take anymore milk last night and only one 10oz bottle this am. He isn't demanding about getting his bottle either. Takes a good 20 minutes for him to indicate he even is interested. Then once he had the 10 oz, he showed no interest again.  I will go out about noon to see if he will take any. Maybe it's me but I just don't see how he will make it on such a small amount. He was very active this morning and curious as goats should be. He is definitely peeing & pooping. I just don't understand. Milk is nice and hot, but not to hot, he latches on great....could he be as big as he is and have a small stomach? Could he be eating more hay & grain then I think he is? I just don't know. i do know he is a very strong "little" guy and he is bigger than the 4 week old. They banned him the day I picked him up and he was suppose to be 2 weeks then. Are their testicles usually dropped enough at two weeks? His definitely were there and able to be banded with no problem. He didn't even make a sound when it was done. I am just wondering if the lady got him confused with another and he is older than she said, but then wouldn't he require more milk? Am I worrying to much? 

Nutmeg and Winchester had their fill at 30 oz again. They demand their bottles as soon as I walk in. 

So here are some pictures from yesterday and this morning.
Last night:   
                 Winchester                  Nutmeg & Rio                    Rio                            Nutmeg

This morning:
    
Winchester & Nutmeg                  Rio                            All three                      Rio & Winchester

  
All three                       Sage & Ginger eating their pellets.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 16, 2018)

I read somewhere about putting some plain yogurt with active cultures in a bottle to encourage gut health and digestion. Maybe he needs a little umph of this good bacteria?? 

Grasping at straws to figure out how to help...


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 16, 2018)

If he's acting normal, and is active, and is eating grain and hay, and seems to be growing, not falling behind the others, I'd say, just be watchful. He must be either extremely thrifty (more goats should be), or is older than expected and getting nourishment from the hay and grain. There isn't any doe he could be stealing drinks from...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 16, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> If he's acting normal, and is active, and is eating grain and hay, and seems to be growing, not falling behind the others, I'd say, just be watchful. He must be either extremely thrifty (more goats should be), or is older than expected and getting nourishment from the hay and grain. There isn't any doe he could be stealing drinks from...



No the two does I have are dry and in a total separate area that the kids can't get to.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 16, 2018)

Happy danceRio down 2 10 oz bottles at feeding time without hesitation. I was supper pleased. Now let's hope for a repeat or three tomorrow. Also check fence and guess what...Yes up to full power! Friggin awesome! If the weather straightens out and warms up I can get that main barn hauled out  

Another happy dancePT was awesome today. 114 degrees in flexibility. Doctor was shooting for 110. My physical therapist and I are shooting for 120. Other thing i need to work on is strengthening a muscle that operates motion like marching. It has become very weak during my recovery time. I can only lift my foot about 2 1/2 inches off the ground that way. We started working on that today. She gave me two new exercises to do at home. 

on that note I am off to watch some TV with my better half.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 16, 2018)

Goats that is great!!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 17, 2018)

....and the happy dance continues. Rio drank 3 10 oz bottles this morning with only a slight pause between 2 and three. Happier goat and happier goat momma(me). A little pellets, fresh hay & water.   

Sage let me touch her side today while she ate her pellets. Ginger pause to sniff my gloved hand. At least she stay put and didn't run off. I would like them to be used to being touched a bit (along with the things I mentioned previously) before turning them out into the bigger pasture. Fresh hay & water and they are good until this afternoon.

Warmer weather moving back in. Warmer being in the 40's in the afternoon. Hey I can work with that.  Now off to see what great things I can accomplish today.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 17, 2018)

Wonderful update!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 17, 2018)

Gotta say G&MGs... it's a REAL pleasure to read happy and upbeat posts from you! May it continue indefinitely!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 19, 2018)

I walked outside this am and said to myself, "well Spring you finally made it!". Early morning temp mid-30's, works for me. Hoping to get going on that main barn this afternoon. Suppose to be in the upper 40's. Great weather for working outside for me. 

So I now full get bombarded by three hungry (I want my bottle first) kids. It's a beautiful greeting. I have even learned to manage to feed all three at the same time. I do want to purchase a small lumbar bucket for the future, just in case. I do not plan on bottle feeding and babies born here but you never know why you might need to. Any that certainly is a long ways off. These three are doing awesome! I still need someone to help me get weights once a week, but it's getting close to being to late to worry about it. Maybe Sunday when they come to help me with other chores. They look healthy and act very healthy. All three are eating pellets and hay. I have not witnessed any of them drinking water since that first time that Winchester drank a little. Tomorrow puts Winchester at 5 weeks and Rio & Nutmeg at 4 weeks. 

Getting the main barn cleaned out this week so I can prepare for some relocating. Sunday my helpers are coming over so I can get Sage & Ginger's hooves trimmed, CDT vaccine and Copper bolus done. Then they will be turned out into the large pasture. I just need help with the gates as Sage & Ginger are not use to collars and leashes. So my hands will be full getting them to the milk stand. Not even sure Ginger will fit this stand. Sage will for sure. So then on the stand I need someone to make sure the goats don't side step over the edge while I work on their hooves & such. If Ginger doesn't fit on the stand then I will have to hope that Mike can be firm enough, but gentle as well to help hold Ginger well I work from the ground. 

Need to trim the babies and CDT & copper bolus as well, but that may have to wait for another day. Hoping I can get it all done on the one day. Once the older does are in the larger pasture I will clean out the shelters in the buck pen then transfer the babies to that pen the following week. This will give them an opportunity to get use to the electric fence. Poor little ones. I do need to start getting them use to collars and leashes. Makes it so much easier for hoof trimming, shots, etc. 

I am thinking I may want to purchase another doe around Nutmeg's age or a little younger. As in a few weeks she will need to be separated from the boys, but I don't believe will be big enough to go in with the older does by herself. I think she needs a pal around her age. I know it means a little more work for me, but much more comfort for her. I think I will contact Wendy and see if she has any younger does left. A week or so younger would be good, easier to get them on the bottle. Maybe I am crazy?

Also starting to warm up enough to get the yard furniture out & flower beds cleaned up so we can get them ready for flowers and greenery. Then Doreen has a couple dozen yard ornaments to put out. In a couple of weeks, around the first of May, I will need to uncover the pool and start preparing that for the summer. We usually have our first swim Memorial day weekend. I don't think it will be warm enough this year for that, but you never know. So it needs to be ready. 

Ok, off of here to get some house cleaning done, before I can disappear outside. I absolutely hate housework! However, it has to be done.

Oh yeah, currently looking for young hens. Either already started laying or will be soon. About 10 I think. Nothing currently in my area. Need those eggs.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 19, 2018)

So I meant to post pictures when I was on this morning. Also sorry about the double post, not sure how that happened.

       

Going to look at two doelings tomorrow morning. I will pick one of them.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 19, 2018)

Cuties!  So glad the bottle issues are better!

Excited for Nutmeg to have a buddy! Of course you know that we are all enablers anyway! Looking forward to more pics!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 20, 2018)

@Baymule @Hens and Roos @babsbag, maybe @Southern by choice  as well.  Hoping you can answer a question for me. I have found a sight that says these babies should be getting between 20-30 oz twice a day until they are readily eating hay & grain or pellets. They are 3- & 4 weeks of age. Now I don't want to over feed them, but I certainly don't want to under feed them either. The three I got about a week and a half ago are drinking 30 oz twice a day. They also get pellets in the am and fresh hay. Water is available as well. They do eat hay and the 1/2 cup of pellets is gone, not dumped by evening feeding. I have witnessed all three eating both.  Question is: Is this an accurate feeding schedule for Alpine/Nubian mix for these ages? I have only dealt with Nigerians in the past. They have not developed scours and seem quite happy and active.

I brought home another doeling. She is the same mixed breeds. A day younger than Nutmeg. She had a good meal this morning and totally refused the bottle tonight. I figured she would, she should take some at am feeding. We have named her Juniper and she has no issue fitting in with the other babies. She was on a lumbar bucket so she should transition to my hand held bottle without to much difficulty. I may just purchase a lumbar bucket to finish out this round of kids. Not sure, I like to know they are each getting the amount they need and Nutmeg is a little pigger. She can suck down almost two whole bottles before the boys get half way through their 2nd one. 

I noticed that Winchester is developing quite the stout body and Rio has some strength behind him. I can tell that they all have grown a bit since I have gotten them. The new girl is a bit bigger than Nutmeg, but raising them together they should pal up, which is what I would like. 

Nasty weather kept me inside yesterday. Today I was inside most of the day as well. My fiance' had some shopping to do and Doreen can't be left alone. So nothing got done on the barn today either. I hear that tomorrow and Sunday are suppose to be really nice, so maybe tomorrow afternoon. I have a co-worker from the last couple of summers that I need to visit in the am. She has just recently found out she has cancer. 

   Juniper


Everyone getting to know one another.


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 20, 2018)

They look much older than 3-4 weeks. Looks like 2+ months! Wowser.

Yes that is fine as far as bottles... I would allow them free choice feed and hay. I know you are already giving hay but the feed I'd just leave out as long as they aren't gobbling it down too fast.
Congrats on the goats- Haven't been on much, I need to catch up with all your  adventures.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 20, 2018)

@Southern by choice  I am get baby weights this weekend.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 20, 2018)

Congrats on the new addition.  Can't help you as far as the amount of milk needed- only have nigies and we have been dam raising!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 20, 2018)

They sure look healthy, you must be doing it right! Congrats on the beautiful babies!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 21, 2018)

So it didn't take long at all for Juniper to take to the bottle. This morning she took 20 oz, this evening she took 30 oz. Settling right in. Cleaned their barn today and put down fresh bedding. 

Also finally got started on the main barn this afternoon. Felt good to be out at the barn taking care of business again. Hoping to finish that up Monday. Tomorrow afternoon is the adult goats. That is late afternoon as I will be attending Church in the am after chores. I am expecting the adults to take the better part of the rest of daylight, then feeding the babies again. 

I did get out to visit my friend Sandy. She is holding up so well under the circumstances. We visited for two hours and then ran a couple of errands. Home, Doreen had lunch and took a nap. 

I am definitely tired tonight, but in a good way. 

You all would have been like watching me feed four kids by myself. It was quite comical. However, I did manage to hold four bottles at the same time. I am still wondering how I did it myself. All of them are quite pushy about the whole thing. 

So here is Juniper taking her first bottle.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 21, 2018)

Glad ya are getting back into the swing of things....ya sure deserve some happiness and a reason to Smile again....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 23, 2018)

Well Ginger is giving me a time. She won't come close enough to grab those horns. I do not want to get into a chase with them as it will only further frighten them. Sage will come to get a pet for a few seconds. Anything suspicious and they are both off like rockets. I am going to spend as much time as possible in the pen this week. Just sitting, walking around & petting Sage as much as possible. Hoping by the weekend Ginger will at least come closer. The weather here permits it this week. I'll pick up some crackers to offer her as treats, or slice up and apple or two. 

@Southern by choice: These are rough weights as the babies kept dancing on and off the scale as I weighed each of them. Do these look ok? Also trying to get their birth weights. 

weighed at 2 pm about half way between am & pm feeding.
                     Boys
 Winchester: 5 weeks 4/20   25.4 lbs.....Rio: 4 weeks 4/20   23.8 lbs 
                     Girls
 Nutmeg: 4 weeks 2/20   18.8 lbs      Juniper:   4 weeks 4/21   18.4 

Definitely eating grain & hay. They eat pellets in between their bottles even. Pellets & hay are available 24/7

Also about how much pellets should the older does get. They are dry and 2 yrs old. Ginger appears a little under weight to me. Sage looks pretty good. 

Pics of little ones.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 23, 2018)

We had a time with a couple of ours when we first got them, too. I would cut some sweet gum branches and take them into them and stand with them while they ate....I would slide my hand closer to them and hold the branch and let them touch me without me reaching out towards them. I know green leafing branches are a bit scarce up there for ya this time of year, but maybe some cedar or other greenery would work for ya too.....if ya are using treats, put a few out away from where ya are so they can be drawn to it to check it out and ya can see if they like it or not....if they do, then just keep moving them closer to ya til they are stretching those lips and tongues to get them from your hand....it won't be long before ya will have them running to ya and begging ya for attention....they sure look good to me and it is good to hear ya having interaction with animals once again....


----------



## Southern by choice (Apr 23, 2018)

I was scrolling back a few pages... sadly I haven't been on much and really miss my BYH peeps.  As I scrolled back I saw your visit with your grandkids. 
Words really cannot express the feelings I had when I saw them. Still have tears in my eyes. But that of joy! So very happy that you are able to have contact and interaction with them.
    You are an exceptional grandma!  I could just hug you!  You have endured the pain, embraced the hurt... yet you have carried forth. 
You are a woman of strength!


I just had to say that before getting to goats!

The goats look amazing!  Their weights seem fine. As long as they are growing well and eating you are good! I am also very happy you are able to have goats again!


----------



## Bruce (Apr 24, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> I know green leafing branches are a bit scarce up there for ya this time of year.


Now THERE is an understatement!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 24, 2018)

I thought it showed "Sensetivity" and "Understanding" by not asking...but knowing the conditions of the region she lives in....we have leaves on the trees here already, but up that way it will still be a bit.....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 24, 2018)

I know you didn't need to ask  We should have leaves budding out in about 2 weeks. Full baby leaves a week later. I see the garlic I planted in October is coming up as are some of the flower bulbs. Touching 70°F today, windows open for the first time since ... well I don't know, maybe sometime in Sept or Oct.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2018)

It's 45* here this morning. Crazy!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 26, 2018)

So Rio is getting really pushy about his bottles. If he finishes his first then he attempts to bite the others on their noses to get them to release theirs. I have nicknamed him Brute. Upon saying this, his cap fell of his budded area and it appears that his were not done correctly on one side. He is developing a tiny new growth of a horn. Contacting someone who disbuds (as I do not do my own) to see if they can redo it. I do not need a grown Brute with horns of any kind. Will get a picture of that later today(I will try). He did however get full at 25 ounces today at 5 weeks tomorrow. Nutmeg is 5 weeks tomorrow as well, Juniper is 5 weeks on Sat. and Winchester is 6 weeks tomorrow. At 7 weeks I will start cutting the amounts back each week until they are weaned. They all eat pellets really good. Hay is more nibbling still.

Another rainy day here in Central Vermont. Doesn't prevent somethings from still having to be done. I need to clean out the babies barn today for sure. Plus wash out water buckets. I was glad the heated buckets could be put away finally. It also looks like I can finally turn the outside water hose back on. That will be a tremendous help. No more carrying water from the house. Good thing I only have a few to water. I also have a kennel that needs to be cleaned and put in the hay barn for storage. If I can get a hold of the does, I could do all that I need to do with them as the stand is in the front of the hay barn so we would be under cover. Also could do more on the main barn. I only would be in the rain when dumping the cart and it would be cool enough for that kind of physical labor. Hmmm...toss up between those and house work....who wants to guess what I will choose to do? Any woo....time to get something done.

@Southern by choice , Thank you for your kind words. The struggles have been real for sure, but isn't that what people do, get knocked down and then get back up. Some of us even pray while we are down on our knees. Seriously though, there are people out there that have it far worse than I do. I also have had two people who now refuse to sell me Nigis because I did not provide forever homes to the previous ones I purchased. They didn't care the reason or that I actually offered them back to them first. Those people I pray for. I pray that they never have to re-home their babies and find out that it really does hurt.
Question: Because these breeds have a season for breeding can the two boys stay with the girls longer. The Nigis I separated at 8 weeks. Was hoping they could be together until like end of June or mid July. I guess I am a bit nervous about the younger ones going in with the horned does. They maybe quite large enough at 8 weeks. I would supervise at first anyways.


@CntryBoy777 , I have a few pines around that I can thin out a little. I took grapes out yesterday. Ginger actually took one from my hand, but this morning they both are like, "we are not coming near you..lol) It will happen, just hoping for soon.  The babies are needing the pen the older does are in. Their area is fast becoming to small for them. I don't want to turn the girls out in the big pasture until after I get the trimming and copper done along with a lice treatment. I don't know if I will ever catch them then. However, if by this weekend we can't get it done, then I will turn them loose and just wait until I catch them in the barn together. I can shut and lock door and catch them that way. Was just trying to be really gentle about the whole process. Just may have to for go that(waiting for them to be comfortable with me) for now and spend a lot of time with them this Spring & Summer.

 Rio 
 Winchester & Juniper
 Nutmeg(she had to move) 

right after bottles this am.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 26, 2018)

Well I managed to get the main barn clean and ready Sage & Ginger. I also got the babies barn cleaned and fresh bedding down. Cleaned their bucket and filled with fresh water. Gave them more pellets as their dish was empty and hung some pine branches on their fence. The dog crate is cleaned, will put in hay barn when I go back out. House work after dinner & babies are fed again. Fiance' already cleaned the kitchen while I was outside...not enough thank you's can be said. Subway for dinner. Now that the main barn is done I can concentrate on the yard work in between chores and working with Sage & Ginger. This weekend is the planned hoof trimming and such, then turning the older girls out in big pasture. Then I will clean the buck pen & shelters before moving all the babies into that for the time being. This will give them much more room to run & play. 

@CntryBoy777 , so guess what Ginger really likes!? Yes Sir, pine needles. She came up to me on her own after the second one. She even sniffed my hand. When she had enough she calmly turned and walked away instead of running for her life. I also got to pet Sage for a bit.  We will do this again tomorrow.

    Sage
Didn't get any of Ginger today.
Babies enjoying their pine needles
 Clean barn
 My big baby, Storm.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 26, 2018)

That is really good to hear!!....I knew ya would find something to work for ya....all is looking well there, and Storm has grown into a mighty handsome young man, too.....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 26, 2018)

Not surprisingly, our weather has been similar to yours 



goats&moregoats said:


> It also looks like I can finally turn the outside water hose back on. That will be a tremendous help. No more carrying water from the house.


I did that a few days ago and hooked up the auto waterers for the chickens and alpacas. No more water chores for awhile other than cleaning them out occasionally



goats&moregoats said:


> but this morning they both are like, "we are not coming near you


I had that problem with the alpacas the last 2 days. I guess they don't like my red rain coat. They missed out on morning treats yesterday since I am forcing them to eat from my hand rather than dumping it in the bins. They would come in the barn then one would get nervous and they would both leave. Came back and repeated that 3 times. They started that again last evening so I took the raincoat off and they were fine. They sucked it up this morning after one false start.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 27, 2018)

Babies fed for the night.Forgot to get a picture of Rio's noggin. He is really becoming aggressive at feedings. The little pushy turd bit my finger tonight. I am glad he is the one I had banded. I am hoping that once they are moved to a bigger area he can run of some of that energy. Bottles washed and ready for am feeding. 

I got Ginger & Sage shut in the main barn for tonight. Rain or no rain the treatments & hooves are getting done tomorrow. I had pellets in a bucket, hunt that on the babies door, let them out of the buck pen. Ginger acted like she wanted to take off, but she did not. I got the bucket and shook it as I walked around to the main barn. Sage followed me right in and in a few seconds Ginger peeked in. When she saw and heard the pellets being poured in the feeding dish she came right in and started to eat. I locked them in and returned with their water bucket. Put that in, they just looked up and then continued eating. Locked the door and secured it further. They should be a bit happier as well, for this barn is bigger than the shelters they were in. Now I call this the main barn to differentiate between shelters. Most on here have seen it and know it is not a huge barn. Anyway, I decided it would be much easier to wrangle them in the barn. 

As soon as I am done with them I can see how they will respect a complete 6 line electric fence. That is what my sister in law had so they should be good. I lie, but not on purpose. Maybe a little less then a quarter of it is still Pallets with two hot wires. I want to run a 6 line electric just on the inside of that. I like the pallets as an added measure to discourage wild critters. I would like to believe that with all that space and browse the does would be content to stay in. Time will tell. My Nigerians didn't give me any issues.

Also tomorrow I would like to get the buck pen cleaned out. I can start on that in the am before my helpers get here. If need be I can finish it after we are done with the does. It's a good advantage point to watch the does as well. I really would be happy if I could get the babies moved tomorrow or Sunday. There are two smaller shelters in the buck pen, both plenty big enough to hold all four babies. The two does shared one shelter and hardly went in the second one. 

There is also a second shelter in the main pasture. This can easily house two adult goats. This use to be one of Tahoe's favorite sleep spots when she wanted to be away from Jethro & Grub. Lordy I miss all of them. What I learned from those dogs has helped me in training Storm.

So that is my plans for the weekend. The house work has gone by the way side except for general pick & laundry. Laundry is a given. Oh well, I will have plenty of rainy days to get it done once I get all this rearranging and treatments out of the way. Spending time with the goats is more fun anyways.

Baby shots and trims on Sunday I am hoping.

I so would like to have all this done. I will be going away the weekend of May 11th. I would like everyone well settled by then.

Side note: I am only planning on breeding the two older does this fall providing that Winchester is ready for the job. I am hoping for a mid to late November breeding. I would like to space them by one or two weeks. We will see. Any hoo, I called my sister in law to see if these girls had been bred before. She said yes. Sage had twins and Ginger had triplets. No trouble with delivery. Hope the delivery stays the same.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 28, 2018)

What a successful busy day. Boy am I tired.  

   Ginger and Sage do not do leashes at all! Had to take them by the horns to the milk stand. Once there it was not anywhere near as bad as I thought it would be. She went up the steps with little hesitation. However she did lay down as soon as I lifted her front leg.  I got her front feet done in that position without any difficulty. Her rear legs I couldn't do that way. So Mike my helper supported her weight while I got those done. Then copper treatments.....oh what fun with out the pill gun(I am so getting one). I did get it done though.I did see if she would let me touch her udder. I expected her to lay down or kick, absolutely nothing. Didn't bother her one bit. She actually hunched a bit as if a kid was nursing.   Lice treatment was easy.
  Sage was next, she had to have some physical assistance(little pushing & tugging) but I did not have to pick her up. She stood quite well for her feet. Getting those pills down her throat was a battle. One I would not like to repeat. I also checked to see how she felt about her udder being touched. She was completely fine with it as well. Again lice treatment was easy.  
  They did both have to be brought to the hay barn together. Leaving one alone in the goat barn did not work at all. That will be ok once they get use to a lead or following me. Thankfully Amy my other helper is use to handing goats from when I had the others. After everything was done they were released into the bigger pasture and a very content to be there. Not once testing the fence. Throughout the rest of the day I was in and out of the pasture and they would come down to supervise. 
  I got everything done with the babies today as well. Also got the buck pen cleaned out and transferred the babies to that pen. They were more than happy with the room to romp, grass to nibble on and more sunshine to be in. They have a stump and small wooden bridge in there for now. Tomorrow I am hoping to add a couple other things for them to climb and play on. Got a hay delivery as well. Last of the season I believe. 
 Since I got everything done today plus the babies, tomorrows list has changed. Tomorrow if weather permits, I need to finish taking down a section of fencing. About an hour to hour and a half worth of work. Add toys to babies pen and some yard work. Housework if it's raining. 
 I worked with Storm yesterday with sit and wait. Sit he knows. Wait he picked up on really quick. I will work with that some more and then work on stay. He stays at the door when I am getting his food, but I need him to stay anytime I tell him to. We also took a walk to the neighbors(a crossed a small field) for Storm to get a ham bone from Uncle Jim & Aunt Kaycee. He did pretty good on the leash. He hasn't been on one since Nov. except for the trip to the vet in March. He was a little excited to I had to keep reminding him to be easy, but other than that he was good. They love him to pieces and can't believe how well behaved he is for 9 months. 
 It definitely feels good to have all this stuff done and to see the goats out in the pasture from the window. I did miss that. I think Ginger will slowly come around now that she knows I am not going to hurt her. The babies definitely needed to move they are growing way to fast.

 Sage & Ginger already exploring.
      Winchester, Rio, Nutmeg & Juniper enjoying their new space.
 Rio's head. Don't know if you can tell what I was talking about as it is starting to heal over again.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking good! 

CeCe (my Lamancha doe from Southern) seems to knock her horn scabs off at least every other day and I’ve had her for more than a month now. She’s over two months old. I’ve seen her stick her head in random places and butt Sparkle. I think she’s gotten them to where they aren’t attached overly well and they just come off easy. I just monitor her.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 29, 2018)

Another rainy day and everything is wet wet wet!  Got morning chores done while it was only sprinkling. Just as i got back in the house it let loose again. No outside work this morning. Most likely not this afternoon either, looks like the rain is here for the day.
House cleaning and I will probably take Doreen to visit her daughter in law. No excitement in this location.

The wire fencing above them was to stop a previous wether from jumping out.entrance to the shelter is to their left. In pic 2 Rio is actually going in shelter. They are standing under an extended roof. Pallet on top was to prevent previous goats from jumping up there as a way out.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 29, 2018)

That was a seriously busy day!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 29, 2018)

Yes @Bruce , it was and my knee didn't bother me at all during or after. Now with all this rain my right knee is acting up. They are hoping that one will wait 4-5 years. We will see. When it does happen the goats are staying if I have to crawl my way out there to take care of them!
Now this is for everyone, but especially for @CntryBoy777 for it was the greens suggestion that really helped this process along. Guess who isn't mad at me at all! She has decided that she can come close enough so I can give her muzzle a quick rub.   Ginger. She still looks so thin to me though. Maybe once this rain stops and they can actually get at the browse & the nice rich grass they will start looking better. They get grain morning & night right now. Along with a sleeve of hay for each.  Not exactly sure on the amount they should have @Southern by choice ? I don't know there weights either. Have no way of weighing an adult. She would not put up with being held right now and I wouldn't want anyone getting hurt trying.

Miss Sage is back to being ok with me being right next to her and petting her. Sorry picture is blurry.
   They are both very interested in the babies. They tried to get in the babies pen and the babies tried to get out. The babies pen is just to the right in these pictures. It's pallets with hot wire top and middle. All the babies have touched it at least once. Again, poor babies. By the way this is what I look like after one rainy muddy feeding four hungry impatient kids. The pants and hoodie were fresh out of the dryer just before I went out.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 29, 2018)

I understand the multiple rounds of clothes in a day when it’s muddy between all of the farm animals, dogs, and cats. Nothing like more laundry! Lol


----------



## Baymule (Apr 29, 2018)

You can feed them free choice hay, a good grass hay. I keep grass hay out for my sheep all the time. 

I can identify with the muddy clothes! I am glad that you are enjoying your goats, you sure deserve the happiness they give you.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Apr 29, 2018)

So glad it worked out for ya....
.....but, just think of how much Fun ya had get'em that way....


----------



## Bruce (Apr 30, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> The pants and hoodie were fresh out of the dryer just before I went out.


No sense in that. Just wear them until they stand by themselves. Then brush off the dried mud and dirt. Gotta be good for at least a week or three.

Finally stopped raining up here though we still have about a 50% chance of more through 8 AM tomorrow.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Apr 30, 2018)

Wow, the rain stopped about half way through the day. The goats finally were out and all over the pasture today. The babies even wandered to the far end of their pen late this evening. Sun even came out about 4 pm. 
  The two does were hilarious this afternoon. Running and jumping like they were two weeks instead of 2 years. Playing king(queen) of the mountain on some old trailer steps, flying off them and zipping down around the barn and back up to the steps on the hill. Was I laughing. I couldn't get pictures because I was viewing this from the french doors going out to the deck. As soon as they heard the door open they stopped. 
  I changed what I was using to feed the babies. I was using actual baby bottles. I switched two over to lamb & goat nipples(the black rubber ones) I tried switching both boys to those. Winchester wanted nothing to do with it. Rio and Juniper took to them like they had been using them from day one. I got Winchester & Nutmeg switched over to the Pritchard nipple today without a hitch. So much easier to take out large quantities in 4 large bottles than 12 small ones. Plus I don't have total chaos when having to switch bottles. Just one bottle each until it's gone. Pictures of babies below with milk bellies. 
  Tomorrow is suppose to be clear & sunny high of 70 and next day is suppose to be near 80. Looking forward to getting some yard work done if it dries out enough. 

 I love Winchester's build. Juniper off to the right.
  Juniper is my very Lady like doeling. This is their little bridge which they love.
 Rio(nicknamed Brute) He is such a handsome little guy. Winchester in the background.
 Nutmeg(nicknamed Sissy) my smallest and miss dainty. Checking out my feeding seat.
 Juniper(far back) Rio(middle) Winchester(forground)
 Rio & Nutmeg


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 30, 2018)

Your goats are cute! Makes me want a few long-eared goats! (Telling self: no more for now...don’t need to add another breed as the Minis are coming...three breeds is enough...those ears are so sweet...ugh...try to be strong...time will tell!) lol


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 2, 2018)

Yesterday I over didn't a bit. Up at 5:45 am, house work done by noon, after morning chores, including mopping all the darn floors. After lunch I finally got the old wire fencing gathered that should have been done last fall. Pulled some of the post. The other's I have to wait for a helper. Don't have the strength yet this year. Then I moved some climbing items in with the babies and hung out with them for a little while. We grilled burgers for dinner to go with Mac salad and some of those lay's chips. Then it was back out for evening feeding. By this time I could barely move...knee, left foot, shoulders, back and neck were all complaining. Then it was favorite show night, can't miss the last episodes of Abby on NCIS, followed by Bull and winding down with NCIS New Orleans. Out like a light after that. Then of course woke up late, 7 am. Scrambled around to get babies fed and morning chores out of the way. The older does did not great me at the barn for their pellets this morning. They were up over the hill grazing away. Does this mean I can cut back on supplementing there food? Maybe just do evening pellets? That would make me happy. 
Today I am hoping to turn the babies out with the older goats while I work on spreading some piles of manure/old bedding around the dirt portions of the pasture. We will see if they get along enough for me to do this. Oh and I have to wash one window that I forgot yesterday. 

If time allows or if the weather holds out...I have one more flower bed to clean out, 3 bleeding heart planters to clean up and a trellis to clean off. I see a couple of areas that could actually use the weed eater. Plus I am almost positive before the weeks out I will be mowing for the first time of the season. The fiance' is shopping this morning, so for now I am resting. For those that don't know it(ladies) I got lucky and found a man that loves to cook and grocery shop...I have only cooked a handful of meals in 12 years. I have gone grocery shopping with him like maybe 5 times. We don't shop well together so I do my best not to go. In the past few years I have developed quite the anxiety about being in large stores with so many people and can't stand waiting in lines, so I really do my best to avoid them altogether. Walmart is an absolute NO! I do go to TS, but I know what I am going for and it's get it and get out. Mostly dog food and goat supplies. My jeans I get at second hand shops because they are for work purpose only. All my other clothes I buy online
. Nutmeg, only one brave enough to try the new toy.
 (L to R) Juniper, Rio, & Winchester
 ahhh, that's the spot!
 Playing queen of the (box) mountain.
  Dinner on the deck. This is the women I care for.
 Storm relaxing with me this morning.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 2, 2018)

Sounds like ya are having a wonderful time and things are doing really good for ya heading into Spring. Quite a few yrs ago I changed my wardrobe to basically jeans and Tshirts...it is all that I own....if it isn't proper attire, then I don't go...I am just a simple man and don't care to impress anyone....


----------



## Bruce (May 2, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Pulled some of the post. The other's I have to wait for a helper. Don't have the strength yet this year.


Do you have a post puller (besides the help )?


----------



## Baymule (May 2, 2018)

Gotta love a man that cooks!


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 3, 2018)

@Bruce , I do not have a post puller.  If the help doesn't show up in the next day or so, I will wrestle with the darn things until I get them out. That is how it's done here, I was taught to ask for help if needed, but if help was not to be found then figure it out on your own. 

(Yesterday)So I tried to bring the babies out with the older does, but Sage had Rio pinned up against the pallet fence before the last two could even get out of the gate. So I am wrestling her off the poor guy, while trying to get Nutmeg back in the babies pen and keep Winchester & Juniper in at the same time. I managed to get it done with no critters getting hurt. 
I also got all the piles of old bedding/manure spread out where it needed to go. Then I managed to get Doreen's Wisteria(sp?) trellis trimmed out, so the new growth can take off with the sunshine. This was all done after a morning of relaxation(after morning chores of course) to recoup from the day before.  Then I took Doreen to a couple of second hand shops and back home for lunch and a quick visit with the neighbors.
Storm is going through another teething stage and has found favor with the deck furniture cushions. Not good! I bought him some pork femur bones. Yeah, he turned his nose up at those. I redirect him to his toys as much as possible and super watch him when he is outside. 

This mornings chores got done rather quickly, though I did take the time to have the babies follow me around their pen before coming in. Today there is suppose to be thunder showers this afternoon. So I am going to get the last flower bed and three bleeding heart planters cleaned out. Maybe a half hour worth of work. Doreen is going out with me and sitting in the fresh air while I work. 
If I can make myself sit still I am suppose to try to stay of my feet as much as possible today. My left foot is so sore it hurts to walk. I think it is my plantar fasciitis acting up again. It's that or the bone spurs in my heal have come back and possibly both. There is so much to get done though, so I am not sure if I can force myself to catch up on some shows or not. i would like to try to get some of this stuff done and sit inside when it's raining..We will see. Off to get started.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 3, 2018)

We let Gabbie chew on limbs and branches....which she destroys very well, cardboard boxes, bones and toys. We prefer to cleanup the mess than to deal with furniture being gnawed on....so far it has worked well....and the raquetball seems to also help in massaging her gums....she sure loves it and reminds me of a kid chewing gum when she is squeezing it in her mouth....


----------



## Bruce (May 3, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> If the help doesn't show up in the next day or so, I will wrestle with the darn things until I get them out.


I know every dollar is a dollar but this is the one I got at TSC. $42. Made for T posts with the C jaw but with a chain you can pull wood posts as well. Definitely worth the money even if you only have a few to pull and they are non compliant.
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/t-fence-post-puller


----------



## Baymule (May 3, 2018)

I had bone spurs on my heel so bad that I couldn't touch my heel to the floor. It was painful. I did some homeopathic research and came up with Calcium Fluoride. I ordered some and started taking 4-5 tablets 3 times a day under my tongue. Within a few days, the intense pain subsided. I took them for a month, took off a week, then took them for another month, off a week and then for another month. No more bone spurs. The tablets are cheap. They really worked for me. You might want to try them.

https://www.amazon.com/Hylands-Calcium-Fluoride-6x-Tablets/dp/B00TGU0FRI


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 4, 2018)

@Baymule , thank you for the suggestion. The heal of my foot is becoming quite painful. @Bruce , a thank you to you as well. It looks like a may be making an investment. @CntryBoy777 , Storm has several kong type toys, a few harder plastic type bones & a few harder rubber balls. He just fell in love with the cushions for some reason. 

Winchester is 7 weeks today...Nutmeg & Rio 6 weeks today and Juniper 6 weeks tomorrow. The babies are definitely growing well. The girls have almost caught up with the boys in height. I need to get weights again. Will try this evening if it's not raining. Nutmeg made playing look like so much fun that Winchester & Juniper joined in. Rio just hung out beside me.

   

(1st two pics)Nutmeg, Winchester & Rio  (3rd) pic, Rio, Nutmeg & Winchester  (4th pic) Rio, Juniper & Winchester

 Sage performing a high neck scratch with help from a stump.
  
pic 1: When Sage and Ginger first arrived. 2nd pick: Ginger this morning. I definitely am seeing a beautiful improvement in looks and she is coming along in the trust department. Neither one run from me anymore. Most of the time they are waiting at the gate morning and evenings. Once they are done eating they hang around the edge of the baby pen talking to the babies.  Once I am done hanging out with the babies, both of them meet me at the gate to investigate what I might have in my hands. Then follow me back to the pasture gate and wait while I leave. 

Doreen's son came over today and unhooked the pool pump from the electric and water lines so I could take it in for repairs. Hopefully it will be hooked back up today or tomorrow. Then I can start getting the pool opened up and ready for summer use. Looking forward to swimming again. I always loved taking a deep after a hot afternoon of chores. Just found out that it's going to cost about 80.00 to get the darn pump fixed. 

I had to run to home depot for a safety gate for the bottom of the stairs in the house. Storm finally figured out how to make it all the way upstairs. I don't want him up there as there is way to much for him to get into. Plus it is the safety zone for three of the cats in the house. The other cat, T-Rouble takes care of herself quite well and enjoys sleeping in the chair next to my desk. Ellie will fight back as well. Trixie just stays upstairs until the dogs are in bed and the CC is just starting to learn to swat at Storm. Before she would just lay there and put up with his crap.


----------



## Bruce (May 4, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Then I can start getting the pool opened up and ready for summer use.


Definitely want to get on that. Year after year I've had nasty green water in the spring when the air was starting to get warm enough the pool water would start to warm up. FINALLY this year I did something about it early. Netted out what we could before the net frame broke. I assume it is the original one the prior owners bought when they put the pool in however long ago. Fortunately got most of the leaves first. I had a gallon of shock from last fall and dumped that in a week ago as the pool was getting a bit of green haze. Just doesn't seem right since it was frozen 2 weeks earlier! Hooked up all the pump/filter stuff and turned it on ... 1+ month early. It has been raining so much this spring that the water level is only about an inch down from where it should be for optimal skimmer function. Guess I won't have to add much. Added another gallon of shock today since it appears to be clouding up a bit again.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 20, 2018)

Wow!, the last two weeks have been a mind spinner. My Mom was gravely ill again. Her remaining kidney was going bonkers and starting to shut down, her heart was giving her difficulties and she had fluid around her lungs. Almost two weeks in the hospital. Thought we were going to loose her there at the beginning of all this. So I went down and stayed at the hospital most of the time. Just got back earlier tonight. My Mom was sent home on Saturday with oxygen 24/7. Has a follow up appointment with her kidney doctor first part of June, has to see a cardiologist for her congestive heart failure and goes back to see her oncologist the first part of June as well. She had a bone biopsy well in the hospital and the results will take about a week, plus they are running some special blood test and those results aren't back yet either. They are checking for a specific but rare form of bone cancer.  

Well I was down there it was confirmed that my sons 11 year old cat has vaccine associated sarcoma. This is cancer associated with the the rabies vaccine or feline leukemia vaccine. It is to late to do any treatments. This cat has been with us since birth. It will be a sad day indeed when she passes. 

So upon returning, I discover that my goats were not cared for as well as I was expecting. So I gave the babies their bottles, filled there pellet dish(piggers dived right into those) and gave them a flake of hay for the night. They will get the same in the am. Adults got 2 cups pellets each and a flake of hay. Tomorrow I have to work on the fence line and saw a broken branch from tree. The branch(good size) is hanging(barely) above the barn, touches the roof and hangs down into the pasture almost resting on the wire running to the buck pen. I think I am going to see if the nieghbor has a chain saw.

To add to this( and I do not normally complain on here) the three men left at home didn't clean anything! OOps, they did the dishes. There is enough dog hair from Storm to stuff a pillow. So the house needs cleaning, laundry needs doing and it rained enough that the yard that was mowed last week needs done again desperately. Weed eating wasn't done last week so it looks like tiny fields are growing around trees, flower beds, the pool and anything else in or around the yard. 

My oldest daughter came back with me, along with her four children. They will be staying indefinitely. At least she will help with everything that needs done. The kids will also lend a hand where they can and when asked. More on this another time.

So I have been up since 6am, made a 5 hour drive, unloaded half of the van,farm chores once home, did some weed eating(daughter mowed some), it started getting dark so we stopped for our dinner(everyone else had eaten). Put dogs out and then to bed, then put kids to bed. Meds for Doreen and get her ready for bed. Now at 10:36 pm I am more than ready for my bed, but my other half is sitting on it watching the food channel. We gave up our bed for a couple of the grand kids and we are taking the sofa bed for tonight at least. Still need to go up and turn of lights & TV in Doreen"s room. Morning is going to come way to quickly. I wish they had a emoji for running in circles.


----------



## Baymule (May 20, 2018)

Never a dull moment......I hope you get a good night's sleep and rest. You sure deserve it.


----------



## Bruce (May 21, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> and it rained enough that the yard that was mowed last week needs done again desperately.


That is the way it works here this time of year. Mow Monday and it needs to be done again before a week has passed. 

Sorry the "help" wasn't very helpful


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 22, 2018)

Yesterday: After morning chores, we got the house cleaned, got the backyard finished on mowing and trimming & started the side yard. This yard is huge and I just don't have the energy to do all of it in one day in the hot sun anymore.
We also picked up the paper work necessary to enroll the kids in this school. Let me tell you times have changed! She needs a letter from the landlord(we don't have a landlord), plus she is suppose to have other proof that she is a resident...lol...She got here on Sunday, there isn't anything on that list that you would have in one days time. We have to call the school and find out what to do about that. Plus one form has to be signed in front of a notary stating you aren't lying about your residence just for your kids to go to this particular school. Sorry to say, none of the schools in this area are so awesome that one would want to lie to get their kids in.
We also took the time to let the babies out with the older goats for a little bit. Ginger just avoided us and them. Sage acted like she wanted to play, but the babies weren't having that. I am planning on taking them out a little each day(not in the rain) until they are completely weaned. They move plenty fast to get out of the way if need be.
 I finally witnessed all the babies drinking water.  Winchester is 9 weeks and the other three are 8 weeks. My Nigerian babies stayed on a bottle until they were 12 weeks, is it about the same for the larger goats or should I start really cutting back since they readily eat hay, grain, greens and drink water well? I checked Rio's scrotum and it was gone, healing nicely. I also got some of the fence line trimmed, and washed out the water buckets before adding fresh water.
The grand kids fed the babies yesterday. They all had a blast except the youngest one. Chase(age 5) was feeding Rio and Rio headed butted the bottle which Chase was not ready for. The bottle flew out of his hands, hit him in the headed and then flew up over his head. He was done! 
I got enough sleep the last few nights that I am feeling refreshed @Baymule . 
So today's plans are rearranging a bedroom, bringing in another dresser from storage, mow and trim front yard. Get paper work finished and back to the school. Farm chores and babies out with older goats for a little bit. I believe this will fill my day.
Pics from yesterday.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 22, 2018)

Glad ya got some help and rest....I was never so glad to get the girls up and out of schools....the "hoops" ya have to jump thru is simply ridiculous.....


----------



## Bruce (May 22, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> She got here on Sunday


She? Who "she"? What did I miss? I thought you weren't granted custody of the grandkids. 

I'm so confused (and what else is new??)


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 22, 2018)

Bruce said:


> She? Who "she"? What did I miss? I thought you weren't granted custody of the grandkids.
> 
> I'm so confused (and what else is new??)



Her oldest daughter. The grandkids that she’s fighting for custody of are one of her son’s kids...I think...lol


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 23, 2018)

@Bruce , @Wehner Homestead  is correct. The she is my oldest daughter. The grand kids I am fighting for are my oldest son's. That is still in appeal's court. Could take up to six months from filing date to get an answer there.

Yesterday: I got everything accomplished on my to do list except for outdoor activities as it rained all day. I also threw in two carpets getting shampooed, thanks to the help from my DD. 

Today brings more rain this am. So farm chores before a mid am doctors appointment for my foot and to discuss a machine for my sleep Apnea. Hoping it clears off and dries out so we can get the yard finished. I also have to write a letter stating that my DD & her kids live here and get that to the school. The school told her they don't have any idea when the kids will be able to start. 

DD has a small dog in the family named Oscar. Storm is loving this addition to the household and he adores all 4 of the kids.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 23, 2018)

7:30 pm, evening chores done, dinner out of the way & dishes washed. The grand kids are outside playing and I am winding down from the day. DD and I managed to get the yard finished & I was able to plant some flowers Doreen received as Mother's Day gifts. Tomorrow I am hoping to rake this massive yard, dry the grass and give it to the goats. My Nigerians loved the dried grass, we will see if these do as well. I also want to start getting the yard ornaments out. That I will do over a few days. Here is a picture of Doreen's wishing well and flowers from her daughter.

Doctor's appointment this morning revealed what I already knew. Heal spur on left foot. Waiting for appointment with orthopedic doctor to figure out what can be done/what will be done. I also pulled a muscle in my upper back that affects my shoulder and neck, causing headaches as well. Got medication to help with that.
This evening I had a blast with the babies. I picked greens from the trees as they can't reach them yet. They went crazy. Almost knocking me down in their greediness.  I didn't think another goat would steal my heart after having to give up Mavis & Poppit, but these little ones certainly have. They are growing quite nicely. Sage is turning out to be a character. Ginger is just to dignified for to much romping around.

Storm is being a character today as well. Here he has decided that he can fit into the smaller crate again.
 He hasn't been in this crate since he was like 4 months old. 

So I am off to take my meds and crawl into bed early. Storm has been getting me up at 6 am again.


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2018)

Maybe Storm thinks Oscar is going to take over his prior "home". 



goats&moregoats said:


> The school told her they don't have any idea when the kids will be able to start.


Geez, they better hurry, school will be out in a few weeks.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 24, 2018)

@Bruce , Actually turns out there was a small piece of a raw hide treat he decided he wanted. As far as the school goes, right...by time they get started here it will be time to get out for the summer.

Took the babies out with the older girls for a little while. I think the babies would be ok in there by themselves. Problem is they follow me everywhere. So when I go to leave they follow me and go back to their pen. So one day this week I am just going to take the two girls out, show them where the water is located and attempt to leave them in there. Neither Sage or Ginger seem aggressive now. Ginger as you will see from the pictures goes and lays down and just doesn't seem to care that they are there. Sage interacted with them today with little signs of aggressiveness and that occurred when they went near Ginger.

Winchester is 10 weeks tomorrow and down to 10 ounces twice a day of milk. Rio & Nutmeg are 9 weeks on Friday and at 15 ounces twice a day of milk. Juniper is 9 weeks on Saturday and on 15 ounces of milk twice a day. Eating a cup and a half of pellets a day(each), a fat sleeve of hay each day for all of them(last until the next day)  All are eating browse & grass. All drinking water very well.  

Got the grass cut around the hay barn today and started on the area that is still to wet to get it all mowed. Now my mower seems to want a break. It's a used mower and gets a little finicky sometimes. Will try again in a little bit.


----------



## Bruce (May 24, 2018)

You must be in hog (well goat) heaven!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 24, 2018)

So glad that things have worked out for ya....I know all the turmoil can surely drive ya crazy.....but ya seem to be on an even keel and I know that is a Great feeling.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 25, 2018)

Today Nutmeg is feeling much better. Tonight she drank her bottle, ate some pellets and seems to be back to normal. Very active and alert again.
Not much for farm chores got done today except the routine feeding & watering. Spent the day working on getting the pool open and ready for opening treatment. Doreen's son came and hooked the pump back up. My DD & I got most of the leaves off the makeshift pool cover(what my brother set up for the last few years). Then we had help getting that off. Then she & I picked up all the sand bags and put them up for storage. Then we had to add water to get it up above the skimmer opening. Tomorrow I will get pump going and add the treatment in. Then I am praying that I will get some help with vacuuming this baby. Doreen use to have a bottom vac robot we called R2D2, but he died and I don't have the money for another....so it's hand vacuuming.
Still have a small patch of far back yard to finish mowing. Then I have to get things set up for a small cook out we are having on Sunday. Plus keep up with the house this weekend as DD went camping. I have her two girls with me (unusual circumstances there). They are 11 & 9 so they help with some things. 
Clouding over here, so it looks like dusk already...not liking that..usually I am outside until much later. Oh well, I reckon I could get to painting the yard ornament tonight. I started one yesterday. DD started one the day before. These are not huge, but not tiny either.  I will get pictures of those when they are done too.
I inquired about an 1 year old Nigerian buck. He is on the small side, but can be registered if I choose(don't know yet). I won't know until Sunday if I can even get him. Some one is looking at him Saturday, if they don't take him I am next in line. When she wrote back she said she would have a couple of does for sale in the near future. I am certainly hoping this all works out, Love the Nubian/Alpine mixes I have, however I miss my Nigerians. We will see what the future holds. I certainly will have to make sure my buck pen is up to par. I wouldn't want the Nubian/Alpine buck getting to any Nigerians.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 25, 2018)

That pool job sounds perfect for the kids.....no, they might miss a few things, but it is way better to occupy their time and get what they can....means less for ya to do..........it's not like the vacuum is a big bad monster.....


----------



## Bruce (May 26, 2018)

Depends on the setup @CntryBoy777. If it is an above ground pool without a deck all the way around, it is difficult for shorter people to vacuum.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 26, 2018)

@CntryBoy777 & @Bruce , it is an in ground pool and I am sure both kids will be more than willing to help some. They love to help Nina with just about anything. 

Finishing up my second cup of coffee and then headed out to get the pump fired up. Morning Chores, care for Doreen & a muscle relaxer I took last night has put me at a late start, but I need the coffee to keep me going.  Already tired once & found a small leak around a connector. Need to take that off and put some plumber's tape on. 

I have certainly learned how to fix or construct new things in the past year. At 53 it's not always fun, but I do what I need to do. One thing I need to do that I have not quite got right is hay feeders. However I always try to do it with what I have around here instead of buying new.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 26, 2018)

This feeder is not covered, but I have a room in the house that I have hay out in also. I just have to pay attention to the weather so too much doesn't get wasted....but this is what I do for hay....


----------



## Wehner Homestead (May 26, 2018)

I love that they call you Nina! I may use that when I get grandkids WAY down the road. Lol


----------



## Bruce (May 26, 2018)

CntryBoy777 said:


> This feeder is not covered, but I have a room in the house that I have hay out in also.


One hopes that is in the goat house 



goats&moregoats said:


> it is an in ground pool and I am sure both kids will be more than willing to help some. They love to help Nina with just about anything.



Ours is a 24' "adult wading pool" with 4' high walls, 5' deep in the center. The deck only goes about 1/3 of the way around so guess who gets to clean it. Hint: the tall person.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 26, 2018)

@Wehner Homestead , I picked Nina when my first grandchild was born because I wasn't ready to be called Gramma in my early 40's...lol. It worked and has stuck . 20 grand kids between my other half & myself. 5 from previous relationships of two son in laws.  
I have a younger sister and her son's girlfriend's daughter calls her "lady"...it's kinds of cute. 

@CntryBoy777 , this gives me an idea for inside the doe barn & under their over hang. Thanks!

Pool is half a$$ operating. Pump works great, but only upper skimmer is running. When I turn on the valve for lower skimmer I loose everything. Running as is until my older brother gets back and takes a crack at it.


----------



## Bruce (May 27, 2018)

Bummer on the pool. Lower skimmer?? Or bottom drain? Haven't seen a pool with multi level skimmer though what I know about pools would fill a thimble.


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 30, 2018)

@Bruce, my apologies, we use "upper" & "lower" to differentiate between the deep end and shallow end. Just our lingo here, not necessarily pool lingo. 
    The pool is up & running. Kids were in yesterday after school. Yes they finally got them started. So now it's up at 6 am, kids on bus by 7 am, feed the goats and then move onto whatever other to do's are on my list.  Today, it was trim the fence line..which is 3/4 done. I needed to get of this darn left foot a bit. DD1 helped and we had all 4 babies out with us. That was fun, because everywhere we needed to remove grass & weeds...the babies decided they needed to eat. LOL Even the older two girls hung out with us. ....

More later


----------



## Bruce (May 30, 2018)

Let's see, if I'm standing in the shallow end the skimmer would be lower than eye level. If I were standing in the deep end, it surely would be up above eye level. Makes sense


----------



## goats&moregoats (May 30, 2018)

Well, we spent 3/4 of the day in the pool. So the rest of the fence to trim tomorrow & finish mowing the grass. I did manage to finally get the garage started around. It was great to have a day of relaxation though.

Winchester is completely weaned at two days shy of 11 weeks. The other three are on 10 ounces split into two feedings. Friday they will go to 5 ounces at night. Then by next Wed. -Thurs. they will be completely weaned as well. At that point Juniper and Nutmeg will be put in with Sage and Ginger full time. I don't believe it will take two long for Rio & Winchester to get use to be the only two in the buck pen. 

I am finally getting caught up with chores around here. Need to get the scrape metal removed as well as old lumber and other fencing & building rubbish. I do have a couple of more projects in mind, but I don't have to rush with any of them. A lean two for the boys with a hay feeder, two hay feeders for the girls. One inside and one in their lean two. Thanks to @CntryBoy777 I definitely have a good plan for constructing them. I also want to get to work on the chicken coop. If I am not lucky enough for laying hens this year, I will have to get chicks in the spring. 

It was a no go on the Nigerian buck and doe. She only had one doeling for sale and the buck went to another person who called first. No big rush there either. I will keep looking. 

Here are some pictures from yesterday:

Babies enjoying leaves as I hold down a branch.

     

Babies in with Sage and Ginger...Last pic Sage is actually laying under toy as babies eat around her.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (May 30, 2018)

We found out on our "goat walks" that the leaves are just a tad sweeter to them....for one reason or another....they always preferred them.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 1, 2018)

Ok, I know this is a site for hoofed critters, but I just have to share the additions to my little "farm."  Today after morning chores and making sure the house was in decent shape we took an hour and a half drive to purchase Indian Runner ducks which I have been wanting for some time. I got 6 of them. Straight run.  I also purchased 4 Easter Egger chicks and two Leghorn chicks. All Pullets. Super excited!

Pictures:

 Ducklings
 Chicks
    All together.
Metal wire covering on 3/4 of container and wood over 1/4. Heat lamp hangs above without touching metal covering and is securely tied to rafters above. No names for any of them yet. Ducks won't be named until we know the gender. Have a few in mind though.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Bruce (Jun 1, 2018)

How do you know the EEs and leghorns are pullets?


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 1, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Ok, I know this is a site for hoofed critters, but I just have to share the additions to my little "farm."



I think several of us have both goats and chickens.  They're cute and grow to be a productive part of your farm.  I hope you enjoy these additions of yours.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 1, 2018)

I have 21 chickens counting the 6 nearly 6 week old girls and 2 alpacas but people tolerate me here. Kindly of them!


----------



## ldawntaylor (Jun 2, 2018)

Bruce said:


> I have 21 chickens counting the 6 nearly 6 week old girls and 2 alpacas but people tolerate me here. Kindly of them!



Yeah, I think I've seen you on that other forum a time or two.  I tend more often in the spring and summer.  All those cute babies hatching and growing up, you know.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 2, 2018)

@Bruce , well the guy who sold them told me they were, but also after doing research and based off the age he said they were: the appearance of wing feathers & tail feathers at just under a week would indicate they are indeed pullets.  

I am going to take the grand-kids out this afternoon and let them each name one chick. 
More later.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 4, 2018)

How absolutely Wonderful!!!.... 
There is nothing like having some ducks around....I'm really hoping to get this whole land issue settled, so I can start making plans to get us some more....yes they are messy....yes they enjoy as much water as ya give them.....but, the entertainment value is sooo worth it all. I want to get some runners and some khaki campbells. We have found out that 12 ducks will eat as much grass as 3 goats, plus bugs and pellets if ya give it to them. Once the little quackers get their feathers ya may want to get them outside to save the cleanup time of their mess inside.....they will out grow the chicks rapidly.....and the first time ya put them in water, you'll see the light kick on for them and they will absolutely Love it and will never be the same...........can't wait to see better pics of the little cuties.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 15, 2018)

Sorry I have not posted in a while....It's been tough. My mom ended up back in the hospital and then unfortunately we lost her. She was able to convey that she was ready and did not want to be hooked up to all the machines. All but one of her children, most of her grandchildren and some of her great grandchildren were there to say goodbye. I just returned home on the 12th. I am doing everything possible to stay busy.

June 13th
I had to move my ducks & chicks as the old water trough I was keeping them in became to small for all of them to safely coexist. The ducklings are growing fast and a experts at creating a watery mess. My poor chicks had no place dry at all. So I closed off the door to the chicken run. Set up area for their bedding with the heat lamp pointed directly at it. A crossed the coop in another corner I set up the ducks playing water dish so nothing could get wet when they played in it.  Then I set up the 3 gallon chicken water container & the little one next to it. I then raised the food dish off the floor a bit and set it a bit further away from the water dish. 
I spent the morning weeding the fence line. I finally figured out how to use the weed eating around the fence without having to worry about catching the bottom wire in it. Once that was done I let the babies out with the older goats and just hung out with them for a couple of hours. Ginger got aggressive with Winchester and knocked him off his feet. I made sure he was ok, scolded her and put all the babies back in their own pen for the night. Winchester is 13 weeks & Rio, Nutmeg & Juniper are 12 weeks.

   
June 14th
I got a late start due to several phone calls coming in and going out. I spent the major portion of the middle of the day making the chicken run safe for the ducklings and chicks. It's an old dog kennel. I put chicken wire around the bottom and completely over the top. Then I cut a piece to fit over the gate as well. So later today I will go reopen the door to the run so they can go in and out as they please. I put a gate up so I can get into the run if necessary. This run will not remain up, it's only to protect them while they are so little. I am hoping to get some decent pictures once they start going into the run.
I let the babies out of their pen to hang out while I was out there. Sage and Ginger did better today, but I had to warn Sage once. I am most concerned that Ginger & Sage will get to rough within the barn or won't let the little ones in the barn at all. I am going to find out this week I guess.  You can barely see the little ones near Ginger to the right. I also need to remove what was a hay feeder from chicken run.
   

While I was in NY my sister in law contacted me. She has a co-worker who needs to re-home two  Dwarf Nigerians. A fixed male and a doe. Sonny & Sally. They are free. Going over next week to meet them, get some more information and maybe bring them home. They need to go in the buck pen for 30 days or I need to do a temporary pen for 30 days. Trying to figure that one out. If they go in buck pen then the little ones need to be with the older goats. I am wondering if I am being to restrictive with the little ones being with the older goats. The problem is that they don't have a mom to protect them. Opinions on this would be helpful. I will continue letting them out each day until I get the other two goats(if I get them). Hoping the older girls will lighten up as time goes on. The other problem being the pellets. The older girls will not allow the younger ones in the pellets. I have not tried this yet, I just know. So I will need to devise a plan of action for feeding time. 
This is Sonny & Sally, I believe Sally is the one with horns. Going off the colors of the collars on this guess.
 
Today I was going to finish the yard work..a little mowing but mostly trimming. Then weed flower beds and plant some flowers & decorative grass I brought back with me. However, it is raining. So it will be: morning chores, doctor appointment for knee and then house cleaning if it's still raining. Later it is suppose to clear off so I can start the yard work then and make sure the babies get time in with older girls.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm so sorry to hear, our sympathy and prayers for your family


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 15, 2018)

Had to add a second post because you can only put up 10 pictures at a time. We did name the chicks. Pictures aren't the greatest, sorry. 

 Princess named by granddaughter Rae (Rachel)
 Izzy named by grandson Chase
 Brownie named by granddaughter Shy (Shyanne)
 Ann named by Doreen
 Cheecka named by my son Eric (not pictured)
and Hilda not pictured and named by myself.  I will try to get better individual pictures of all of them. They have almost all their feathers already. Definitely growing way to fast.
More bad news: One of my brothers found out that he has skin cancer. They are hoping they got it in time, but we don't know as of yet. His daughter suffered from Bell's Palsy yesterday morning. She is in her late 20's. She is currently receiving treatment and they are expecting a complete recovery.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2018)

Cute chicks, always fun to watch them grow...we added a few Polish just for fun this year.  As far as your goats, you may just have to try putting them together and let them sort it out...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 15, 2018)

@Hens and Roos , you are correct on the goats no doubt. Now I just have to work up the nerve to proceed.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 15, 2018)

@goats&moregoats, if you have several days you can always increase the length of time they are together. I know it's always hard to watch the younger kids getting "picked on" by the older ones.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 15, 2018)

Well today i spent about 3 hours out in the pasture with all the goats. Nothing major happened. Sage puffing up her coat and giving dirty looks ( before I had goats I didn't even know they could do this) and a head toss here and there, but no contact made. I was all set to leave the younger ones in with the two older girls, but I ran into another issue...lol.  The little buggers won't let me out of there sight. They beat me to the gate and I can't battle past them without one of us getting zapped by the electric fence. I would prefer that none of us do, but honestly if I have to choose between me or them.....umm, yeah does this make me a terrible goat mom?  Once I get this piece figured out, I am going to leave them out for the day while I work in the yard and see how it goes. I am thinking some grain might occupy them long enough in the am for me to slip out of the fence. 
Poor Juniper really got a taste of it today. Hard lesson to learn, but learn it they must. Any how she stuck her head between two of the lines and got zapped, but she ran into it instead of away, tumble out of the fence and next thing I know she has cleared the fence to get back with the rest of them. Happened in a matter of a minute or two. I am certainly hoping it only takes a time or two because that thing hurts! I know from my own stupid mistakes. 
It is certainly entertaining watching Sage and Ginger running around like kids when they are all together. They eat a bit and then off and running, then back to eating. Rio needs to work on his braking when he is running down hill to catch me. He runs right into the back of my legs. Good thing I know to expect it. Today he also plowed right into poor Nutmeg and set her into a spin.
     
So after that I got some yard work done, signed up for Relay for Life ( tomorrow ) and planted the flowers & decorative grass I brought back from my mom's service. My sister bought two of the same mixed pots and gave me one.
 
Now I have two baskets of laundry to fold and then off to catch the zz's before beginning again at 6 am tomorrow.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 15, 2018)

Just pictures


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 15, 2018)

Condolences on the loss of your mom. I'm glad the family was able to see her off and she went without pain. Glad to hear things are working out with the goats. I raise my kids with the adults, from birth. Yeah, they sometimes get chased and sometimes it's because they're being pests and deserved it. Haven't been doing this for decades, but no issues or injuries yet.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 16, 2018)

Really sorry to hear about your Mom and know it is difficult to get past it all.....
There is nothing like new life to help take your mind off of things tho....I told ya those ducks would grow fast, but hang in there....they will be worth it....I promise!!.....when we got our goats, the Boys were around 3mnths when we brought them home and Star was 8yrs old....they were from the same herd, but they weren't very friendly together. I think they should be okay and will work things out....I'd just make sure there were a couple of places that they could seek refuge and hide from any confrontation....tho, the Boys always seemed to bring it to Star, instead of her harrassing them....it is always meaningful for grandkids to name the animals.....great Job!!.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 16, 2018)

I'm so sorry you lost your mom  I know it was real hard on me when mine died in 2003. Hope your brother and his daughter have good outcomes and soon!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you all for your kindness. My daughter and her 4 children are visiting in NY until the first part of August. I miss the heck out of them. 

Yesterday's pictures:

    The ducks and chicks are doing really well. There is a piece of plywood dividing the sleep area from the walkway to outside. Half were on each side of the board. The chick to the far right (last two pictures) did go outside very briefly. Actually the dark colored chick in third picture is just outside the opening. They must be getting their share of the bugs, because their food dish is not completely empty morning or evening. I also check in the afternoon, but don't have to do anything with it then. I change their drinking water morning and evening. Plus I change the ducks bathing water 3 times a day. I won't be surprised to find them outside at some point today. 
   
Yesterday I was gone for a could chuck of the day, so I let the babies out for a while in the evening. Today I will give them their morning pellets after I take care of the ducks & chicks. That way while they are eating the pellets I can go out the gate without any hassle. I was hoping that I could cut the older girls grain out completely as they have such a large area of pasture & browse, but Ginger isn't has filled out as I would like to see. However, I also noticed that Nutmeg stays on the skinny side as well. Maybe it's their genetics. First picture you can see that Nutmeg looks much skinnier than the other three. The two boys are solid muscle let me tell you. Rio is going to have scurs...hopefully they don't cause any issues and stay on the small side. Second two pictures only show one side of pasture and not all of it. A tree line divides this from the other side. With all 6 goats in the big pasture I will be adding a second water bucket for them. Thankfully there is a second smaller shelter that the younger ones can get into if the older girls decide not to share the barn right away. I am thinking that I might leave the buck pen gate open for the first couple of nights. That way the younger ones can go to a familiar sleep area. We will see how today goes and I can decide on that at evening feeding time.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 17, 2018)

They all sure seem Happy to me....and have the variety to choose from....I know they like the elevation changes....ours sure do....tho, ours are just mounds of clay.....we call them hills.........love the biddies and those little quackers!!.....soooo, Sweet!!....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 17, 2018)

Kids spent the entire day in the main pasture with the older does. So evening feeding time just got done. Went so much better than I had pictured. I got the chicks & ducks done first, then filled the water buckets. All the goats followed me around for that. Then I put the kids in the buck pen. Gave the girls their pellets in the barn. Returned to the buck pen, propped the gate back open, gave the kids their pellets and was able to get back out the main gate without any goats attempting to follow. I of course made sure I took in everything I needed to start with. I did leave the buck pen open all day and again for the night. The does were in the barn and the kids were in the buck pen when I went out to feed. Tomorrow I will close the buck pen and feed the kids  near the opening of the second shelter so they get comfortable around it and have the option of using it if the bigger does decide they can't be in the barn yet.

@babsbag , @Goat Whisperer , @Southern by choice and if ya'll can think of anyone else that can answer this question: How long should I keep the kids on pellets. Again they are 13 & 12 weeks. With them being in with the does I will have to stand guard if I take the does off pellets but not the kids. All my Nigi does where use to collars so I could tether them at feeding time once they were all together again and their babies just shared with them. Some I could also just feed in separate dishes a little ways away from the other and again their babies just ate with the moms.  I only kept 2 of the kids born here. One was a buckling that stopped getting pellets at 8 weeks when he was separated from his dam. He got pasture/browse/hay along with minerals & baking soda. The other was a doeling who nursed on her dam close to 13 weeks. So because her dam was nursing she continued to share pellets with her dam until she was weaned. Then it was pasture/browse/hay along with minerals & baking soda. I feel I should know this but, still I am unsure. 

Pool is looking so much better, but not sparkling clear yet. I think I told you all that no one took care of pool while I was gone so it was almost as green as when I first uncovered it. Got quite a bit of yard work done. Still a small amount remaining. Pay preview on WWE.com tonight so the rest of daylight is at a loss due to someone having to keep an eye on Doreen. I hate wasted daylight. A bit of an adjustment for me since moving here. I get up at 6am, but I have to wait to do anything outside until about 8 am. That is when the other half gets around. Doreen comes downstairs at varies times so I never dare to be outside where I may not see her come out the door. The evening most of the time I can be out until almost dark unless racing or wrestling are on. Then he is to focused on those to even notice if Doreen goes through the room let alone outside. Not complaining, just stating the fact that I have made adjustments and I still hate wasted daylight. Much easier with my DD1 here.

From the looks of the weather for tomorrow I will be spending part of the day cleaning. Rain at some point. Can't get the hourly weather right now, so not sure when it's going to hit. 

A little worried about my son that is in prison. Yeah, I know, but he is still my baby regardless. I haven't heard from him since June 2nd. We do e-mail mostly. Phone calls when he has money to put on his phone account. He gets money from DD2 because she owes him money. I send small amounts for his Birthday & Christmas. Hoping he is only in the box or lock down. Whatever they may call it there. Just need to know he isn't dead.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 17, 2018)

Are you feeding the pellets for coccidia prevention or just to get them growing?
We feed all our goats year round so we don't wean off pellets. If you don't want them on feed them really you can do that anytime. 

Will be praying you hear from your son and his safety.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 17, 2018)

I feed all of mine ( boys too) pellets year round...  I just adjust the amount based on how they look and what's going on...


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 17, 2018)

@Southern by choice ,yes it is medicated feed for the propose of coccidia prevention, but was also used to help with growth as they were weaned from the bottle I increased their pellets. I should be able to decrease it a bit. Can I ask if you all have the larger dairy breeds, how much do you usually feed at this age? Currently they get about 2 cups each morning and evening. My older girls are getting about 1 & 1/2 morning & evening.  @Latestarter, just didn't want to over feed with all they have to eat from nature. At first I didn't think it was enough, but they all look great and have energy, doing all the goat things goats do.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2018)

Mine are Lamanchas. Like yours, they have lots of forage in the pasture (gonna need to mow it) and I cut down (or pull down) tree limbs for them for fresh leaves almost daily. All the mammas are still nursing their kids (sparingly), and are still looking too skinny to me. Just finished a worming protocol on the adults and gave them cobalt boluses. (It has had a marked positive affect on their appetites, appearances, and general condition) They got copper boluses on May 6th. I don't give them as much as they want or would eat given the chance. I have a large Tupperware round bowl that I scoop feed with. It's I believe a 4 cup bowl and I fill it heaping full, so maybe 5 cups. I scoop 4+ of these into one of their small food bowls (it's full to the rim) then walk around to pour into 4 large food bowls and 2 (plus the one) small food bowls for the kids. I then stand guard between the groups so the adults (7) eat from the large bowls and the kids (8 @ 12weeks) eat from the small ones. 
ETA: I'm going through a 50# bag of pellets every 2.5-3 days feeding as above, twice a day.

So I don't measure out individually. The faster eaters get more than the slow. I figure if the slow eaters want to get a bigger share they have to learn to eat faster.  In the morning I set the bowls up outside their overnight lock-up pen so there's no fighting and I let them all free after the bowls are filled. At night, I place the feed bowls inside the pen so they all go inside & I can lock them up for the night while they eat. That's a bit trickier and I have to scoop out handfulls into each bowl to get them interested (out from underfoot) and then walk around pouring into the ones they aren't paying attention to. So they're all jumping around between bowls until I get them all filled and then they settle down to a bowl and eat.

The babies get a fraction of the amount the moms get because they're still getting mom's milk. Once they're weaned, I'll up their pellet amounts and decrease the mom's amounts. I just kinda monitor how they're looking, behaving, and adjust from there.  The kids are "nicely rounded", have beautiful coats of hair/fur, are growing like weeds, and run/jump around like maniacs, even in the heat. The buck and adult wether are fine. The moms are run down a bit but recovering. Their coats have improved a lot in the past 3-4 days, and they are starting to fill back out/put on weight (slowly).

IMHO, it's a lot easier to cut back on their food and slim them down than it is to "bulk them up". They can only digest just so much, so if you're underfeeding it's more difficult to get them back up in weight. So I'd err on the side of giving them a bit more as I can always cut it back if they start getting fat. I haven't had to deal with a fat goat in the short period of time I've owned goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 18, 2018)

Can you refresh my memory... how many are there and are these guys wethers? does? intact?


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 18, 2018)

@Southern by choice , I have two adult does just over 2 yrs. They kidded at a year old(not mine then). I have one wether @ 12 weeks, 1 buckling @ 13 weeks and 2 doelings @ 12 weeks. The two boys & 1 doeling look awesome. Nutmeg (doeling) looks a little thin to me, but not terrible either. One adult doe looks great but Ginger looks thin to me as well. They have had copper treatment and have had worm treatment.
  First picture is of two boys and 1 doeling. Second picture is Nutmeg. I will try to get pics from above tonight at feeding.
  Ginger: So from first angle she looks good, second angle she looks to thin to me.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 18, 2018)

So this morning I am beyond frustrated but not with my animals. Just concern for my animals and doing what is best for them. Getting over whelmed with the everyday/weekly workload and the fact that even with 3 other people in the house (not counting Doreen) I do 95% of what needs to be done. I am struggling to maintain a decent balance. I have Doreen with Alzheimer's. A 21 year old young man I raised with Asperger's Syndrome ( high functioning form of Autism) who needs constant reminders of everyday daily thing such as : brushing teeth, shower, putting on clean clothes and even eating ( he does prep & cook his particular foods). He is not an outdoor person and he has low muscle tone so he does not do to much for physical labor. He does maintain his own room. Then there is Charlie, Doreen's 47 year old son you has a mental disability but has never been diagnosed with anything specific. He cleans the two bathrooms once a week, but since his mother's own mental decline does not do them properly. He can, he just doesn't anymore. He also maintains his own room, washes his own clothes and makes sure the towels are washed weekly. He helps with the lawn but only if it is his day off. Since Doreen has declined Charlie refuses to do any work around the house unless it's his day off. Quite often he gets called in on his days off as well. He has never lived on his own. He does contribute to the household bills and has since he graduated from school. Then there is my other half. Who up until he had back surgery back in 2008 was awesome. He cooked, grocery shopped, help with cleaning, took out trash and help with yard maintenance as well has working 40 hrs a week. Since his surgery he has stopped everything except cooking dinner and grocery shopping which we do by the month for the major stuff and weekly for the basics. He has developed  an I don't give a crap about other's attitude which he did not have before.
 Recently I went from a 3 bedroom apartment with a kitchen, bath, dinning room/washroom and a living room. None of the rooms were overly large, no yard work and I actually spent most of my time here with my goats & chickens. Then I had three people in the apartment. 
Now I am in a four bedroom house with 1 1/2 baths, large dinning room, large kitchen, large living room, maintaining a very large yard, a pool and caring for Doreen, who has declined greatly. When I moved in a year ago I had to make sure she ate and drank some water,set up her meds, make sure she took them morning & night and make sure she did not wander anywhere. Someone outside the house pays her bills. Now I do that, plus she has to have help with showers, dressing, getting ready for bed, and I have to be aware 24/7. She doesn't like for me to be gone for anymore than 1/2 hour or she gets angry and starts screaming at whoever is with her. I understand that she feels secure when I am around, but I still need a break from it all once in a while. She has to be reminded that she is eating as she gets up an wanders away from her meal and forgets she is eating. She can not be outside unsupervised and she is pretty much bored with doing nothing but watching TV. We can not put her into any day programs because she makes to much money to qualify for reduced cost of free participation, but not enough to afford to pay for it.
Any way: back to this morning...My other half did not climb out of bed until almost 10:00, he then informs me he has to go get blood work done at the hospital. So my poor animals did not get their pellets, fresh water and poultry feed until almost 11:30...totally not acceptable care for the animals. I am thinking about re-homing them. That has were all the above rant has led to.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 18, 2018)

any chance you can get the others interested in helping you with the animals...even if they can't do a lot of physical work?


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 18, 2018)

I'd say keep the animals and re-home the rest.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 19, 2018)

@Latestarter , now there is a thought!

Ok, so I apologies for the rant yesterday. Sometimes it gets so over whelming. The weather keeping me indoors where I don't like to be didn't help. Especially since I am not ready to dwell in my own thoughts.
Today is much better. I got up earlier, the other half got up earlier. Animals where taken care of at a decent time. The weather is beautiful. I can work on pool some more and finish up the little patch of mowing near the fence. Plus I got a decent nights sleep. 
So I am going to try the video "thing". Hopefully it comes out right and not sideways. Just a quick clip of chicks & ducklings finally wandering out into the run. 



 I included two photos below of the chicks & ducklings in case video doesn't work.
@Southern by choice : Here are some views of the kids looking down over their backs while they eat their pellets this morning.
Pic 1 Nutmeg, Pic 2  Nutmeg next to Rio

  
Pic 1  Juniper                              Pic 2 Winchester
  
Chicks & ducklings


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 19, 2018)

Glad ya are feeling better!!....some good rest can be very beneficial in maintaining one's sanity. My Mom had a general house rule.....he that doesn't work, doesn't eat....it doesn't take long before the incentive begins to change attitudes on doing some simple chores.....
If they don't care enough to help out, then they are only in it for what they can get outta ya....and ya certainly don't need that many invalids to wait on and cater too....you are worth sooo much More than that!!.....hope they can get it into gear and show ya how appreciative they are.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 20, 2018)

So yesterday I was able to finally finish up mowing the "hay field", patch of grass directly in front of the pasture. It's a patch that stays wet until about this time of year. So it has to wait. Parts of it were still damp, but got it done. In the Spring it's like swamp land, so I believe there is a natural spring that flows just beneath the surface. Once the heat of summer kicks in it dries up. Another good rain and we will have to start the process of mowing the yard again. We are looking for another riding mower, but Charlie only has a couple 100.00 saved so far and we haven't found anything real cheap. Hopefully before Summer is over we can find something. 

I got the call to go pick up Sally & Sonny. The two Dwarf Nigerian that my sister-in-law contacted me about. So tonight at 6 pm I will go with the expectation of picking them up, but I have many questions for the owner first. 

I also received some potential bad news, but we are taking this news one day at a time and hopefully it will be straightened out.  Doreen's daughter in law is her power of attorney. She has control of Doreen's money and was suppose to be paying the bills. Well we recently found out that she had not been making the house payments. Doreen's daughter talked with her and we thought everything was going to be straightened out then. Doreen's daughter got served with papers yesterday concerning the unpaid payments. They called the mortgage company who is mailing out some paper work, she is hoping that this paperwork will help with getting things back on track. Doreen is totally unaware of the whole situation. I am extremely worried about the whole thing. I don't know much about foreclosures so I don't know how much notification we will get if they do foreclose and we have to move. There is not a darn thing I can do except wait. I do not have the funding to catch up somebody else's house payments. 
I have been scanning the apartment ads just in case. However, I would have to locate a place big enough to accommodate for my daughter & her 4 kids as well. She will be seeking employment once she returns in August. So yeah, things are definitely very iffy here.
I did let the owner of the goats know this , to some extent, no details. She still is ok with me taking the goats and that bothers me as well. However, in her defense, she is 60 years old with about 30 chickens and the goats are penned with the chickens. These goats were given to her with the knowledge that they would be re-homed asap, because she didn't want to have goats.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 20, 2018)

I would keep all the goats on some feed.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 20, 2018)

Damn! I ASSUME Doreen has enough money for the bills to get paid. Sounds like Doreen needs a new POA person. And, dare I say it, have the DIL investigated for the potential of Elder Abuse by embezzling her assets. I know, not nice but you and I both have heard of this sort of thing happening. Trust someone and they enrich themselves while leaving you in the lurch


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear Goats... Hope this doesn't once again upset your apple cart.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 21, 2018)

The mess with the house is in the process of trying to be taken care of. If it is, then the POA will be changed again. Nobody wants to pursue anything legal with the current POA as she is family. I am just praying that my brother & his wife can get the loan they are applying for to cover the back payments. They are doing this because they got added to Doreen's deed so if she went into a home down the road the state couldn't touch the house. 

Now onto my critters. I had to cancel last nights pick up of the DN goats as Doreen was having a very emotional day. I am hoping I can go tonight to get them, but that has not been confirmed yet. 
@Southern by choice , keeping all the Nubian/Alpine mixes on pellets and I am going to start adding a bit of Alfalfa pellets in with their regular pellets. Younger ones are doing well in the pasture with older ones. Feeding time has started to become a small issue so I will have to start standing guard until younger ones are done.  The older does have discovered that once they finish their's they can go and push the younger ones out of their feed dish. With four younger ones eating at the same time I don't reckon there is much left when the older does get there, but I need to watch this morning and see. 
Chicks & Ducklings are doing awesome and spend a good part of their day out in the run now. More pics as soon asap. 
I have to check the weather, but fence line is getting weeded today or tomorrow. Also time to work on a couple of other projects.


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 21, 2018)

Suggestion? Feed the littles inside the barn with the gate closed so they can't get out and the adults can't get in. When they are done eating, open the gate and the adults will finish any leftovers if there are any. If leftovers, you know to lessen the amount you give next time around. Couple days and you'll have it all figured out. Then they'll change what they're doing and you can start adjusting all over again! I lay out the feed bowls in 2 lines about 20' apart and stand between the adult (large) bowls and the kids (small) bowls and block the adults from getting to them until the kids are through eating and are off moving around. When I open the gate, they all come charging out and they all know which side they belong to and they run right to it and start attacking the pellets.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2018)

I have endured 2 foreclosures....1) a house that we were renting and the owner quit paying the note.....and 2) was on property that we were buying and lost due to my 1st heart attack and leg injury.....the procedures are stated in the title paperwork that is gotten during the closing. It is part of the contract with lender on the terms.....hope it all does get settled for ya....living in "limbo" is for the birds I tell ya.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 21, 2018)

@CntryBoy777 , I am just living one day at a time. Taking care of what I can and praying others are doing what they need to do.
@Latestarter , right now I pen the kids at night with their feed & hay. If I wait until they are done then I have four kids trying to follow me out of the gate and Nutmeg usually gets through the electric fence and one of the other's gets zap. Then I have to try to get Nutmeg back in without getting zapped myself. It turns quite chaotic. I have to figure out something different for my gate. I am hoping I can get a tube gate at the first of the month. I am thinking something like this.
 In the am I feed the older does first, run to put the kids food in their dish and then scoot out the gate. That way the kids can spend the day in the large pasture to browse. When the older does are done with theirs they run to where the kids are eating and push them out of the dish. Like I said I have to figure out something different. Oh, an idea just hit me...the lawn may have to wait...I will let you know if my idea comes to successful fruition.
I got to spend a little time with the he animals this morning. Took some pictures of the ducklings & chicks. Looks like the ducklings have developed pinfeathers on their tails. They are feeling more comfortable and don't take off running for the coop every time I walk past the run. One little cutie decided he/she had to sit for a spell.
  

I raked up all the dry grass from the area I called the "hay field" and gave it some to the goats tonight and stored the rest for another time.
I fixed the chute on the push mower, at least a temporary fix. Tomorrow I need to do some repairs on some leaks within the pool house. Thinking it shouldn't take much. Then I will most likely start the mowing of the yard again. 
Unfortunately one of the cats came up missing. I asked Charlie the other day about her. I had been home a week Tuesday and hadn't seen her. Poor Ellie.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 21, 2018)

Sometimes that is all ya can do...the ducks are sure Growing and sooo Sweet!!.....hope ya can find Ellie.....or she shows up soon....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

Sure glad your brother and SIL are on the deed and I hope they can get that loan. And hard hearted as it may sound, if the current POA has been embezzling from Doreen, she should pay the price, family or not. To court she goes. 

Re your pool. I'm having similar difficulties and wonder if it is all the dang pollen. I can see the bottom but it is like looking through a very dirty window. If I vacuum it gets MORE cloudy and I can't see anything so yesterday morning I backwashed the filter then vacuumed to waste (HATE to dump that much water!). Later in the afternoon it was still cloudy so I turned the pump off overnight hoping it would all settle to the bottom and I can vacuum to waste  again today and it will be clear. Still looks cloudy this morning though it is harder to tell just looking under the solar cover but I'm going to vacuum to waste anyway. Will see what they say at the pool store tomorrow.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 22, 2018)

So @Bruce, I so agree on current POA, but I personally can not do anything and she should be referred to POS for doing it to begin with.

So you all can cal me crazy if you want ( I am in so may ways) but I am trading even up my Nupine/Alpine mix goats for Dwarf Nigerians..well almost even up. I am trading buck for buck, both young and not proven, 2 adult does 2yrs and two kid does 13 weeks for 3 Dwarf Nigerian does that are 1.5 years and have kidded once. I will most likely let the Nubian/Alpine wether go as well just to keep them all together(if they want him). Those are all coming from one place. 
Then I still have the wether & doe to get from SIL co-worker. So I will still have 6 goats. I really love the Nigerian breed and is what I wanted to get back into, but couldn't find any close enough to purchase back when I got these other little ones. I sincerely hope no one on here thinks badly of me for making this trade. I will miss these goats and they will always hold a place in my heart. I find them a bit more difficult to maintain and it feels like I am learning all over again. The Nigerians I know pretty well and feel they don't require as much to maintain a healthy weight and appearance. 
I will introduce you to them all once they all get here. 
Here are some pictures I received though.
    Third looks like a DN/Pygmy mix to me. The buck is on the small side, but his dam & sire were bred for smaller babies. They all have horns, but I can and have in the past dealt with that and Ginger & Sage have horns as well. Any babies born here will be disbudded. 
Took a few more pics of ducklings & Chicks this morning.
     
Now off to get some more work done around here.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

You are crazy! 

Well, I actually don't know much of anything about goats so I don't know if the trade is a good thing or not. But I'll trust that you know enough about goats to have made a good decision.

OK, vacuumed to waste, water down below the frame of the skimmer . Hose now working overtime. Still cloudy. But I had another thought. I have some skimmer basket "socks" that I got a couple of years ago to see if that would keep some of the  pine needles from clogging up the pump basket. Yes but ... the socks got full of finer gunk and had to be cleaned a lot so I stopped using them. BUT they might do a good job of trapping pollen.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 22, 2018)

@Bruce , I have never even heard of or seen basket skimmer socks? but then again this is only my second year of dealing with a pool. With last year being a total disaster as I wasn't here most of the summer.


----------



## Bruce (Jun 22, 2018)

It is just a fine weave cloth that fits in the basket and stretches over the top. Actually, these are about 50% bigger than the depth of the basket.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 23, 2018)

Working an estate sale this weekend. So nothing but feeding chores until Monday. This is the first sale of this season and today was my first day back to this type of work. Was up at 3:30 am, out the door by 4:30 am, at work site & working by 5 am, got done at 5 pm back home by 5:30. Feeding chores done by 6:30 and dinner done by 7 pm. Planning on being in bed by 9 pm for work tomorrow and up at 5:30 am.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 23, 2018)

wow... that's a long day for sure!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 24, 2018)

Two days down and another few hours tomorrow morning. 
Tomorrow afternoon I trade the goats and get to know my new farm animals.
Alas! We have a riding mower. You have know idea...I literally wanted to dance this morning when i found out....No more push mowing this very large yard. 

My ducklings are now getting their wing and tail feathers. 

To top the evening off, I got to talk to my youngest granddaughter in Ohio . She had a birthday on June 8th and is now 8 years old. We chatted for about 30 mins which I think is great for any 8 yr old. 

I scored a bassinet for 10.00 & 3 crib sheets @ 2.00 each for a family friend,   8 towels, 3 twin sheet sets and about 6 wash clothes for 25.00 for another family friend, a toilet paper tower for 5.00(wooden cabinet with ships on it) and 3 different size funnels for 1.00. 
The Cub Cadet mower Charlie got for 600.00. I'll get a picture of that tomorrow. 

Now I am going to get ready for bed. Work not so early tomorrow. Should be able to get morning chores done before going in. The other two days I had to put extra feed out to hold them until the following evening.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 24, 2018)

That mower is going to make your life a whole lot easier.  Congratulations!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 26, 2018)

Wow, what a busy labor filled three days. We finished up yesterday at 5 pm. At 6:30 pm the guy showed up to trade goats. At 7:30 pm all goats settled fed, fresh water and left to adjust to their new accommodations. Then a visit to Doreen's son's to drop off some items picked up at the sale for them. Home and a phone call by 9 pm. Dinner at 10:30 and bed by midnight.
This morning was pleasant. Fiance' got up at 7:30 so I was outside by 7:45 which is early here(lol). Fed the ducklings and chicks, drinking water was good. Gave the goats some loose minerals, baking soda and treated for worms. Then I sat in there for like an hour and a half just letting them get use to me being there and taking pictures. After, I changed the ducklings bathing water and got a pretty clear shot of them. 
So here is the low down so far: They needed to be treated for worms, they need their hooves trimmed and they all need copper bolus. I have some copper bolus on hand just haven't checked to see if I have enough, more on order. I think a dose of Selenium wouldn't hurt either.. @Southern by choice @babsbag @Goat Whisperer and anyone else with advice...can I give the copper bolus & selenium on the same day and can I give it to does who may be pregnant? Oh yeah! They have been penned with a buck. I am pretty sure that two are definitely expecting. Not so sure on the third. 2nd fresheners if they are. Somebody didn't plan well if they are because supposedly they all three dropped their first kids in Jan. They are only a year and 1/2 and a smaller Dwarf Nigerians. If they aren't then they will be damned good milk producers from the looks of their udders now. Dot looks a bit under weight to me but I see she is also the lowest on the totem pole. Sam is very small for his age(14 months), but is already showing interest in the girls on the other side of the fence. He also needs copper bolus. He is pretty barreled looking in the stomach so I don't know if he is bloated or recovering from a bout of Coccidia. When Bambino(a previous goat I owned) was recovering he had that appearance. No other signs of Coccidia. Will proceed with a coccidia prevention. I have fallen in love already and look forward to spending as much time as possible with these goats. 
Sally & Sonny are scheduled to be moved here this evening.
Today I plan on running that new mower and getting the yard work done. Pay day I will be buying a whole lot of shock and reworking the pool as if I just opened it. I refuse to give up on the idea of using that pool this summer. I will repair the leaks today if I get the yard done in time(which I should with the rider). 
Tomorrow, I plan on getting the goats on the milk stand to get feet and treatments done and see if I can feel any signs of babies on the three does. If they are pregnant I will have no clue on due date. So it will be close monitoring everyday. Pictures below of goats & udders.

 Sam
  Flash I couldn't get one of her looking at me by herself.
  Dash
  Dot (Sorry about getting Sam's backside in the shot)
 Dash(L) and Flash
 Ducklings and a few chicks.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 26, 2018)

Lawn mowed mostly by Charlie. I have trimming yet to do. I will know tomorrow if the leaks are fixed or not. I had to work 4 hours today so some things came to a stand still. Plus my step-daughter from Arkansas stopped in for about an hour. Then my daughter's friend stopped in to pick up her things I got at the sale. She stayed for about 30 minutes.

Sally and Sonny are here. Sally is DN and very people friendly. She has horns. Her feet are horrid. They are a very healthy weight though. Sonny is DN and Pygmy mix also very people friendly. No horns.His feet don't look near as bad as Sally's.  They are both use to collars but not leads. So I will work on that.Sonny has to weigh between 60-70 lbs and Sally between 55-65 lbs. I have them locked in the barn for the night as they have never been fenced by electric as far as the previous owner knows. She has only had them a few months. I will see how they do with the electric tomorrow. 

Boss would like me to work some tomorrow, but I told him I had to see what I could get done in the am around here first. So maybe a few hours in the afternoon. I really want to get the trimming done on the lawn, get the pool running again, plus I desperately want to get each goat on the stand. 

Dash approached me this morning and afternoon so I could barely touch her muzzle. It's a start.

Now I am exhausted.


----------



## babsbag (Jun 27, 2018)

I have given copper and bo-se on the same day many a time. I have also given Bo-Se to pregnant goats, I do it every year a month before they freshen. I have been told that the label says not to give it to pregnant sheep, so not sure what to make of that.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 27, 2018)

Got part of the yard trimming done today, then it started to rain. 

I sent a good portion of this morning hanging out with the goats. Dash and Flash came up to me today to sniff my hand. I got Dot's feet trimmed and she got a dose of Selenium. I need at least one helper to get all of them done in one day. The helper is for the gates. It's to darn hard to hold one goat, keep the others from escaping, plus shutting & locking gates all by myself. Especially since none of these goats are a custom to a lead. Dot did excellent once on the milk stand and feed in front of her. I could not feel any movement near her udder. So if she is pregnant it's before 3 months. That would put her due in Dec, Jan or Feb. Not looking forward to any of those months. Will attempt to get Flash or Dash on the stand this afternoon if I can get her past the second gate without Sonny & Sally being a pain. Otherwise it's going to be a call for help which I will have to go pick up and take back home. 
Sally got the feel of the electric fence today. I am thinking it's only going to take once and she will keep her senses on alert. I feel bad as they have not been exposed to electric fencing and have to learn the hard way. Sally & Sonny need copper as well, so I hope it doesn't take long for my order to get here. You can tell in one of the pictures how bad Sally's hooves are.  
1) Sonny looking over the pallet fence at the other does. 2) Sonny & Sally checking things out 3) We must try the balance beam as well.
   and
here is the new(used) mower


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 27, 2018)

They sure have some nice colors to them....and I know that mower will be a great benefit to ya also.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 27, 2018)

MAYBE pregnant goats 
Do you even know what breed the father is?

I bought shock today for the pool. Already flocced it twice and vacuumed to waste but it was still somewhat cloudy though I could see the bottom when I was done yesterday. Got home, pulled to cover open enough to dump the shock in, dang pool is clear  Oh well, I have 2 bags of shock for the NEXT time I need it. Good luck with your pool, sure would be nice for you if it were usable Sunday and Monday when our heat index is near or over 100°F.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 30, 2018)

So yesterday, I learned a little bit about my goats. Did feet yesterday midday. Well some feet. They also got there necessary vaccines & treatments. Checked them all over while on the stand. Will still have to do copper when it gets here. 
That will proof fun with Sally. I was able to get her treatments done, but not those horrid hooves. OMG! She tried to hang herself on the damned stand. Every time I picked up a foot she went nuts! Attempted to do them while she ate some browse near by, nope, danced all over the place. So ANY suggestions on how to get them done would be appreciated. At this point I am giving her a few days to calm down and then I was going to attempt to use sweet feed on the stand again. I don't think her's have been done in well over a year. Which is kind of funny because Sonny's weren't bad at all. 
All the other goats did good on the stand once they were there and located the feed dish. Sammie was the easiest as he walk on the lead with very little difficulty once out of the gate. Dash did pretty good as well for a goat that has never been on a lead. I had a little battle with Dot and we just carried Flash. They all did awesome on the lead going back. They knew just where they wanted to go. Sally & Sonny do very well on the lead as long as they go together. Once they figure out they are going together they walk without issue and very little encouragement is needed.
I believe Dash & Flash are pregnant as their gut just in front of the udder is more firm then Dot's, but I did not feel any movement. I don't believe don't is, but it's all still a wait and see "game". I know for sure Sally is not as she has only been with Sonny who is a wether. None of the does minded me touching their udders or near the udder. Flash actually did the squat. 
After I got the hoof trimming done or not in Sally's case. I tried to turn the girls out in the larger pasture. Well Sally got herself zapped big time. She ran into the fence instead of away. Got tangled for a minute and got herself untangled and ran back to find Sonny who was of course locked in the buck pen. She broke a plastic fence post and tangled wires in the process. So I used the grain bucket to get them all back in the buck pen so I could fix the fence. I am hoping he learned her lesson, but I honestly don't want to put them back out without me being out there right now to at least supervise for about an hour or so. The heat index is way to high for the next three days for me to do that. So I have done an absolute no no and put them altogether in the buck pen. I am not worried about Sammie getting any of them as he is not showing interest right now. I know there is always a risk that he will.  I know it will take a few days for Sally & Sonny to get use to being separated and I don't want to get another buck or wether right now so we will have to just wait out the adjustment period.  
Today, I took the time to set up a bit of a bigger swim pool for the ducklings. I put one in it, just not sure if they will figure out it's there by themselves. This is the first time I have had ducks. I am hoping they will. This too is just a second step in a temporary pool. 
I have to go to the urgent care clinic for a large round red itchy spot on my back. It's about 4-5 inches in diameter. About a week and a half ago there was a spot that itched so I asked my fiance(Dan) to look at it. He said it looked like to small bug bites. A few days later it was still quite itchy so I asked a friend to look. She said the same thing. Well last night it itched like crazy and would not stop. I was able to look in the mirror and said Holy $$it!
Anyhow, after I get back, hot or not I nee to clean the coop today. I also have to work on the pool some more..fixed another leak, so it hopefully is ready to start back up.
  Another thing? I have one duckling that is much bigger than the rest, is this an indication that he is a drake? I am calling him/her(?) Quakers. The other's still aren't named.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2018)

Ya sure do have a bunch of stuff happening up that way, but have never known ya to just sit on your haunches.........as far as the ducks go, they will figure it out, it will just take them time to get comfortable with the new items being in their area....ours would take anywhere from 3days to a week to trust that nothing was going to get them, but once they do they will be lining up to get in it. The larger one could be a drake....if they are all the same breed.....the tell-tale is the vocals made....a female has a distinctive quack and can be loud and clear.....the drake will have a raspy low volume quack almost like he has a sore throat.....also, the hens as they age will circle a drake and quack as they lower their head and touch the ground with their bill....it is kind of like a dance....this is part of their mating ritual....they will do this in water while swimming too.....water is a really big enticer for interaction with them. I've been meaning to ask ya what breed are they? They appear to be Swedish Blues to me, but was just wondering.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jun 30, 2018)

@CntryBoy777 , isn't a whole lot out there that I am going to allow to slow me down and if it does it isn't going to be for very long. 
   The ducks are actually Indian Runner ducks. I have been wanting some for a few years now. Finally found some close enough to make the drive(2 hrs) worth it to get them. I picked up the pullets while I was there, those were not "planned".
So back from doctors and this in my introduction to Lyme Disease. Sorry, I am not a pretty young women any more

  So 28 days of hard antibiotics, then retested and see from there. This appeared over the last week week and a half. Didn't even know I was bite this time.
Having lunch now then off to clean the coop. That will make all those young fowl happy.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh my!!.....sure hate to hear about it being a tick that bit ya, sure do wish ya a full recovery without any lasting affects from it too...........as soon as I read your post I remembered ya saying they were runners.....boy, will those be a Treat for ya to watch.....the larger one could be a drake, but would keep an eye on it and listen to the vocals....that will show up sooner than any other sign...........be careful working in the sun while taking the antibiotics, but ya probably already know that.....


----------



## Bruce (Jun 30, 2018)

Oh MY! 
Well you sure didn't need that. And apparently you have the "no bullseye" rash so not even an obvious thing to diagnose.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 4, 2018)

Awake at 4 am this morning..up with first cup of coffee & dogs out by 4:30 am.  Unfortunately Storm was having stomach issues this am, I didn't read his whining for what it meant an he had an accident in his kennel. So I get the lovely job of cleaning that. Thankfully the temps are suppose to be back down today. Hopefully humidity is as well. Garden hose near the edge of the tree line to clean initially. Then I have a vinegar mix to clean after it dries from being hosed out. 
So antibiotics are finally kicking in. Itchiness is waning off. I did an absolute no no yesterday..lesson learned there. My coffee wasn't ready so I took my med with some soda...definitely didn't sit well and my goats got introduced to the awful sound of a human getting sick. The looks on there faces was priceless! If I didn't feel so horrid at the moment I would have busted a gut laughing. Spent the better part of the day feeling not so well.
Pool is on hold. I need to buy new water lines for the pump house. Not willing to do that as the house situation is still up in the air. If they can save the house I will fix it, if not the job will belong to whomever gets the house. SIL will arrive this coming Monday for 2 weeks. She is planning on taking her mom back with her either for a few weeks or permanently. Will find out as time goes by. SIL is one power of attorney and Doreen's DIL is the other. The DIL is still spending money were he shouldn't be spent. SIL is in the process of closing down the bank account and getting a new one opened with out DIL name on it. She was told that was the only why she could stop DIL from having access as Doreen is to far gone to legally change anything.
In the mean time I am still taking it one day at a time. Enjoying the goats, ducks and chickens. I lost one chicken do to drowning in the new set up for the ducks. Not sure why it was unable to stand up on the ramp but it is over now so forward we go. 
I do need to start working with Storm on a leash so he learns to walk real well on it as we may end up back in the city limits (uggg) and he won't have the freedom to just hang outside. That is going to be a difficult adjustment for him. 
BRB...more coffee.
Both Willow & Storm have been outside enjoying the cooler air this morning. Going to be out there soon myself. 
I returned to church this past Sunday...may not be everyone's cup of tea, but I believe it will help me with all these changes in my life. For me my faith is my constant and going regularly again will keep it strong.
I definitely don't need any rabbits not now or in the future...lol. I don't eat rabbit so having them would not benefit me in anyway except in cuteness overload. That would be a waste of money that often can be tight as it is. Speaking of money, yesterday was a run to TS to restock feed for all animals. Fiance' forgot the dog food so I will have to go back for that. Thankfully we don't wait until we are completely out to restock. 
I have to laugh a little(but only a little). I am still trying to get the goats separated. You would think I would just o it and be done. Well Sally has decided that she got zapped to harshly and does not want to come out of the "safe" buck pen. Not even with Sonny. So today I am going to get the feed dish and put it outside the buck pen. Leave buck pen gate open, Make sure they have fresh cool water, feed them and walk away. I will be outside taking care of other yard work so I can make sure they don't bust down the fence again. This afternoon I can put Sam back in the buck pen. As long as Sonny & Sally don't tear the fence down I will let Sonny stay with the girls. It will be rough for Sam for a bit. I will get him another buddy to hang with if we keep the house. In the mean time I hope he is ok just hearing and seeing the other goats. I definitely can't separate Sally & Sonny. Only other thing I can do is allow Sally to stay in with the two boys and risk an unknown delivery date on Sally in the future. At this point I am not sure which is the lesser of the to evils???  Right now I am leaning toward letting Sally stay with Sonny & Sam until we have to sale or until I can get another wether to hang with Sam.
And now it's off to get things done.....Hope everyone has a wonderful Fourth of July!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 4, 2018)

ok 9:25 am: letter written to son, Goats fed & watered....chopped down some browse for them as well. Ducks & chickens fed & watered. Put smaller bathing bowl back in run until they discover the blue one isn't going to eat them. Redesigned my gate to make it easier for me to get in and out, especially when carrying items. Hosed out two dog crates & washed out to buckets to be put up until winter. Then put all the pool floats, noodles and such neatly in pool house and shut door. Picked up some trash in the area of pool house, put all my tools and garden hose away where they belong. Set the two crates on a platform to dry in the sun. I then texted my neighbor/boss (part time) to meet at her garage to measure an possibly get an ac unit. I had to move somethings around to get to them. I found one to fit. Unfortunately there is a heavier unit to be moved first. I have to wait for some help on that one. Now back inside with third cup of coffee. Everyone else is still ASLEEP! WHAT??!!  
So I thought I would check back in to see if anyone had left a suggestion on the goats. Nothing yet. 
Anyway, I was going to turn the three younger does out in bigger pasture. Test fence first I said...hmmm down to 3000. Now I have to walk the fence line in the sun that I am not suppose to be in for long periods. Um yup, going to do it anyways, it has to be done and my other household members are not even close to being even hobby farmers. 
Fell this morning, tripped over a small log. That's what I get for trying to hurry again. Slow down Cheryl! Exactly what I said to myself as I rolled over to get the right foot under me to get up. Glad I carry my phone with me. That way if I can't get myself back up I can call someone. 
Was giving thought to putting Quackers and the rest of the duck gang in the buck pen. However, I am not sure if the electric fence would kill them if they touched it.Anyone? I have a hot wire running midway up pallets to keep the bucks from ramming the pallets and one up top(not worried about this one with ducks. These particular ones don't fly.) to keep bucks from jumping over.Plus I would have to come up with a way for them to get their feed but not the goats. Was thinking it would give them a bigger area plus that would leave the chickens feeling less crowded. Then to, I might loose one or two while they learn to run and hide from any hawks. The trees are pretty thick in there so it wouldn't be easy for a hawk to just swoop down. More worried about the fence then the hawks. I have two wooden boxes that can be used as duck houses. I would just have to drag two solid pallets in to set them on so there would be a floor to them. I can center them among the trees. I would have to carry water a bit further for their pool but that is ok. 
So off I go again to get more done. Ahh another human has appeared from the deep fog of sleep.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 4, 2018)

Boy do I know how that being in "limbo" surely is....and it sure isn't pleasent.....that heatwave has to be brutal up there for y'all up there.....the AC here runs all day everyday here and cuts off after midnite and gets a break....hope you and yours are able to endure it without too much stress....especially You!!.....don't push yourself....your body already has something to deal with, and adding to it in heat certainly isn't the thing to do......I'm not familiar with electric fence, so can't help ya there.....but, our goats loved for the ducks to be with them in the field.....they would intermingle and the goats would walk around them giving them space.....the ducks will catch flies and bugs as the goats disturb the grass and anything that eats flies, wasps, and bees is just fine for them. Runners are "geared" towards foraging and they also eat snails and slugs that can carry liverflukes.....makes for a great companion animal.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 5, 2018)

I heard from SIL yesterday. She informs me that we will know what is going on with the house by this Friday. I can say that things are not looking good. I have made contact with an old landlord of mine and I have to call him on Monday. I let him know via text that I was needing a place for 8 people, 2 dogs and 2 cats. Hopefully he comes through for me. My son's two cats and Storm are going absolutely no where. 
Now onto brighter things. 
I will be moving the ducks to the buck pen, but not today as it is suppose to be in the 90's again. I am so over this unbearable heat & humidity. Summer is one thing, but this is another level. So outside I try to get things done before it gets to hot. Right now it is already 73 and humid. So I got the animals fed & watered. I did not work on the fence yesterday because it got hot fast. Tomorrow and Saturday it's only suppose to be in the high 70's so maybe I can get it done & get ducks moved in those two days. For now I will just have to deal with the fact that I may have pregnancies I did not want just yet. However, smart choice is to take care of myself. As long as the animals are all healthy that is the main importance. 
I purchased a used AC unit for my bedroom. Hopefully it gets put in today. We have been sleeping on the sofa bed for the last 5 days. The living room AC keeps the downstairs cool and all three bedrooms upstairs has AC. My room did not have AC as I like to sleep with the windows open and fan on, but it doesn't help in this heat. I do want my bed back...lol. It wll only be a few days as that is where my SIL will have to go while she is herebarnie 2 weeks).

My brother called today. The one with skin cancer. He has gone to the doctor's because he has red streaks shooting down from one of the surgical sites under his arm. I know what this is and I hope they have caught it in time. We will see, he is suppose to call me later and let me know. 
Trixie's growth (cat with cancer) is definitely spreading a lot more. I can now feel it from her shoulder blades down her back to about mid point. Off to one side is a large mass and a small mass on the other side toward her rear leg. She is not so inclined to jump up on furniture any more either. She does not appear to be in any pain, which is a good thing. I must say I would rather have her pass while we are living in the country then when/if we have to move back to the city limits. However, as long as she is not in pain and can get around I am more than happy that she is still with us. 
Finally my appointment for my foot is this afternoon. Not expecting any relieve today though. Most likely will set up PT...hope that happens soon as this to is getting unbearable. 
Sorry so full of complaints, just seems like everything is hitting at once again. 
All in all, I can still get around, laugh and am over all healthy so it's another good day!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 5, 2018)

Hopefully this will allow you to view the ducklings bathing this am.

4 of the chicks, Ducks preening after bath, Sally & Sonny saying hello this am, Sammie, Dash & Dot. Flash was behind the trees.


----------



## goatgurl (Jul 5, 2018)

don't ya just love watching the ducks play.  could watch them for hours.  hope things settle down to a dull roar soon.  take care of yourself.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 5, 2018)

So found out today that SIL can't save the house. Now we have to find a place...Nothing we can afford in the country...so once again it's bye bye hobby farm. I am so done!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 5, 2018)

I hope the guilty POA holder goes to jail. Strip her of every asset she has other than the clothes she is wearing until they put her in an orange jump suit.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 5, 2018)

So sorry - that just stinks!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jul 5, 2018)

sorry to hear


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 5, 2018)

That was something I hoped to NOT hear.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 6, 2018)

That is absolutely awful!!.....I sure know ya have been thru the wringer....more than a few times. We have an appointment this morning with the lawyer to attempt to determine if we have to vacate or not by the first....so, we could be right there with ya.....will continue the prayers for ya and will ask for strength, direction, and peace for ya too.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 7, 2018)

Thank you to all. This forum is so full of kindhearted supportive people. I just love how everyone is made to feel right at home.

So here is where I am at right now. I can't bring myself to sell my animals right now. When it absolutely has to be done I will face that challenge. Right now they give me peace & hope. 

I moved the 6 Indian Runner ducks into the buck pen today. I got a couple pictures of the ducks, but was going to get pictures of their set up as well. I forgot in my haste to get things complete and tools picked up. So I will try to remember to get some tomorrow. I put a small wooden box upside down with an opening on a solid pallet. Built a feeder. That turned out pretty good, but it's not goat proof. So now I need to figure out how to make that adjustment. I think I have an idea that will work and still allow the ducks to eat. They have their small black swimming dish, but also have the old dog tub set up. Hope they discover that soon. Any how they were not happy with the move. The chicks however, were even more unhappy with me for moving them. They were telling me exactly how they felt too. 
Let me say I have never seen a group of goats so unaffected by electric fence. I have never had difficulty before with it. I had another just walk right through like it wasn't even there. He must have got a little tingle at the end of his step, because he picked it up a little. He did turn around and come right back through. Any ideas? It's powered by a charger meant for horse fencing, so it has to be strong enough, was on a light 6000 when I checked it before letting them out of buck pen. 
Other than that the animals are all doing well. The goats look better now, a bit more filled out. All of them. Sonny is my sweetest goat right now, but all the others are warming up finally. Sally has established herself as queen of the herd. Chicken run is not very big & there wasn't much for grass to start with, so I picked a ton of grass for the chicks to dig through. I have some dry grass in the barn from mowing that I will toss in there tomorrow and pull some more fresh for them as well. 
I found a small opossum under a pallet I had laying around. Of course I didn't have anything with me to enforce an actual eviction, but he took off pretty quick after he realized I wasn't doing him in. I did have time to inform him to stay the heck away from my chicken coop, chickens & ducks and not to bring his momma back looking for me either.
So my SIL will be here Monday and we will see how it goes from there. I have a couple of ideas running around my head. I will toss them out there to her and see what it brings.
For now, this lady has a few more things to get done before calling it a night. Church after am chores.
The sixth duck is laying behind the others. Oh meant to mention. The black ducks have specks of gold(most likely yellow, but looks gold) throughout. One yellow has gray running through it and the silvers for the most part are still silver, but with some darker gray mixed in. I think they look cool. Quakers is the biggest black one.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 8, 2018)

Well here is the setup I have for the ducks. They all survived their first night in a larger area. They found the small black "wading pool", I know because it was dirty. I will be delighted for them when they discover the deeper blue "pool". I not only put food in the feeding dish but also sprinkle some about withing the grass area. The house is not the only shelter they can seek. There are two goat shelters in this pen as well. In these pictures you can see Dot's legs on top of duck house. Hoping I can sneak up on the outside of the pen to get some really good pictures of the ducks. Their coloring is very pretty, but can't really see from a distance.
    
And the goats have decided to make use of the extra climbing gear in the pen. 
1) Dot underneath, Flash lying down & Dash 2) Flash up top, Dash underneath.
  
and the chickens starting to enjoy a little more room.
1) if you enlarge you can see the splatter of gold in the black chicken, love the coloring of the chicken right next to it as well. 2) picture chicken at far left is absolutely gorgeous. I will attempt to get some better shots of the chickens this after noon or tomorrow.
 
Now off to church.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 8, 2018)

Sure wish I were set up to foster your animals while you get things settled out. But not the case.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 9, 2018)

@Bruce, thank you for the wonderful thought.
I have found good homes for the animals and the people are willing to wait until Doreen is not around to witness them leaving. The goats are all going together to a home that has 13 DN already. The ducks are going to a home with cows, chickens, rabbits, and another breed of duck. The chickens are going to a home where there are more chickens. Some of my materials are already spoken for as well.
So I did have to rescue one of the ducks today. Got itself wedged between a pallet and one of the shelters. I figured they all would run like crazy once they were all back together, but they did not and I was able to get a close up shot of them. They also found the blue "pool" this morning, so maybe they will start using it before they go. They will have two ponds to enjoy in their new home. 
I will spend as much time as possible with all the animals before they leave.

I contacted an old landlord via phone. I should know within a few days if he has a place big enough that is or will be becoming available.

On a great note: My brother went to the doctor's today and they got all the skin cancer! So he is in what they call remission. Praying for the best and it doesn't return.

Off to clean house and do laundry.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm glad you have homes for the animals, still rips your heart out.

Great news from your brother!


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 9, 2018)

My heart goes out to ya....we have about 2-3 wks left here and are searching for something to rent in the area....still have to get rid of the goats, but things are falling apart on us too.....sure glad ya found good homes and hope ya can find something to head to that will accomodate your situation there......


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 11, 2018)

So the next few weeks are going to be difficult. I am setting up times now for the people to come pick up the animals. The ducks will be going on Friday. I spend sometime everyday just sitting in the pen letting them get use to me being there. They are doing great. Definitely going to miss watching them grow and develop into mature ducks. 

  Yesterday am. I threw some food about near the water pan and about 5 minutes later they came down to eat and bathe. Today it only took about 3 minutes.

Waiting on responses from people wanting the goats & chickens. 

Another hard thing coming up is watching my SIL go through her mom's house and determining what to keep, throw away, sell or give away. I just know I am going to break down at some point. 

I think I am going to work with Storm on the leash today as it is cooler today than it has been.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jul 11, 2018)

It has been said before but anyone reading this thread has to have a slight bit of understanding of what you are going through. I guess nobody truly knows unless they have gone through similar.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 11, 2018)

They certainly do grow fast....we got started dismantling things today and got some moved to storage....the heat index here is in the triple digits approaching 110°....it sure makes this even more difficult than it should be.....hugs to ya....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 15, 2018)

It been busy here this week. The ducks went to there new home on Friday. Very sweet young women. The goats all went together yesterday. This family bought the 5 I had to sell back in Jan. because of my knee surgery. That was pretty cool. Sam will join BB & Rambo in helping them build their goat herd up. The goats all followed me out to the truck with the grain bucket. One by one they were settled in together with no problem at all. I sent feed dishes, water buckets and a large chicken feeder with them. 
The person who was suppose to take the pullets didn't show or contact me. So they are still here. I will send their feeder, water container and any chicken supplies with them. 
Now I need to gather what supplies are left and offer them to somebody who needs them. Along with dismantling the buck pen and shelters after Doreen goes to her daughters. 
I started working on a project I had been saving for the winter months. I am stripping, sanding and refinishing an old commode my fiance's mother gave me. Need to pick up a sander and paint stripper today after church. The commode was three different colors. Yellow, blue and finally pink. I am not painting it. I am going to stain & varnish it. I will post before, during and after photo's if I do a decent job. This is my first and refinishing. I have a couple of other pieces to do as well. Now hoping I can get them all done before September 1st.
Yes that is my tentative move date.  I have located an apartment with heat & trash included. Big enough for all 8 of us(4 bedroom) and accepts dogs & cats. It is also a downstairs apartment(thankfully). Unfortunately in the city limits where neither DD1 or I wanted to be. We don't like the school system in the city and her oldest daughter (12) struggles in this school system. I am hoping that I will be able to help with that. I just don't care for city living. Grant you this is not a big city, but for me it's still city living. I will adjust.
I have a few days of work this week with estate sale stuff. Mostly helping another person move things from one property to another until they figure out where they are setting up for there next sale. It will keep my mind busy and wear me out, which should help me sleep at night.  
It's so peaceful here especially in the am. Sitting here typing with the back door open. Listening to all the animals talking to each other. Birds, chipmunks and squirrels. Use to be the ducks and goats and chickens as well. Chickens are quiet this am so far. 
Sister in law (Doreen's daughter) is here for another week. Hopefully not quite that long. I want my bed back(lol).
They already have to offers on the house. One is Doreen's step son & family. They want to purchase it for the remainder left owed. 63,000. Could you imagine getting a 3 bedroom, full living room, full dinning room, decent size kitchen, 1 and 1/2 bath with laundry, basement, 2 car garage, a pool(working with a little repair, not a huge cost), front porch, a deck, dog pen, & two out buildings on I believe a couple of acres for that! 
Another person has offered a sizable sum, that would pay off the remainder and put a decent amount into Doreen's account. Providing another person doesn't squander that away as well. Any rate it's now who ever comes up with the money first. Either way Doreen doesn't get to stay in her home. Second person is a friend of DD2 & her family. So guess what....yup, if this person gets the house then DD2 & her family get to enjoy the fruits of Doreen's & her late husbands labor. Lordy, life just is not fair sometimes. 
DD2 did say that if Tom got the house she had asked him to allow me to keep the animals here. I told her I was done with the traveling to another location to care for animals. Especially in the winter. She admitted that it was her way of getting me to "her" place to visit everyday. I will obviously find enough time to visit a couple of times a week no matter where she lives, but not everyday. 
and that should catch everyone up to where I am at to this point.


----------



## Latestarter (Jul 15, 2018)

Sucks that you have to once again give everything up. Truly sorry you're dealing with this yet again. OK... just to be clear... you're refinishing a commode? A commode is a toilet...   Am I missing something or perhaps the wrong terminology is being used?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 15, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> you're refinishing a commode? A commode is a toilet...  Am I missing something or perhaps the wrong terminology is being used?



Perhaps she's referring to something like this:






_"Some people use *commode* as a euphemism for toilet. But the word can also be used to describe a chest of drawers—a usage that is perhaps more common among *antique* furniture enthusiasts. ... In early 18th-century France, the word *commode* meant a chest of drawers or a cabinet for storing personal items."_


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 15, 2018)

@Latestarter  & @frustratedearthmother , yes , however the one given to me is missing the towel rack. This is the one my fiance's mom gave me. I have most of the paint stripped from the main piece. Haven't started on the drawers or door. The door is to hide the clean chamber pot. The deep drawers are for the towels and such. The small long drawer is for razors and other personal items such as brush, comb...etc. 
 Once I get it all stripped I will take pictures before the next step. My current neighbor was giving me some pointers and said if I follow his advice I won't have to sand anything down. This one is made of Oak according to him. So I am looking forward to a great looking piece when I am done. 
The desk I am doing after(providing I do well) he said is Maple. Again, it will be a great looking desk if I do well. So far he says I am doing very well.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 15, 2018)

How darn decent of stepson to offer to buy the house for what is left on the mortgage  SOB. Let's just cheat step mom out of what remains of her assets.

Sell to DD2's friend IF the offer is at least when the property is worth.



goats&moregoats said:


> Providing another person doesn't squander that away as well.


 How is it possible said other person would have even a .0000001% chance of touching the money? She NEEDS to be in jail for embezzlement and elder abuse. Family or not family. Maybe ESPECIALLY since she is family, you do NOT screw your family. Did I mention


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 16, 2018)

Watching this family handle this situation is beyond hilarious(in a it's not funny, but it's crazy way). There is another offer out there on the house. Of course these are only if any of them get a loan before time runs out, which was moved to August 10th. 
This offer was explained to us last night. A friend of the family is trying to get a loan to pay off the balance of the mortgage, but with the stipulation that Doreen and my family can remain in the home until Doreen passes or becomes unmanageable at home. So her daughter said she is still following through with her plans as we don't know if any loans will get secured and she said it's who ever comes up with the money first. 
No matter which way it all goes, I am here until September. If someone buys it before then, they will have to do an eviction process if they try to put me out before then. The eviction process will take longer than a month and a half, so it will be null and void before it even gets to the court room. So far step-son & DD2 friend says it is not a problem. So we just ride this ride until it's officially over.
In the mean time...DD1 came in late last night with her two girls. The girls will stay with me this week while DD1 returns to NY for a few days and then returns with her two boys. I decided to attempt to get pool up and running again so we can use it while we are all here. Besides, I don't have animals to take care of or a lawn to push mow, so I now have a lot of free time. 
I have a few days of work this week moving furniture & household items for the estate sales. So that will help fill the time and provide some money toward the moving cost. 
Now it's off to work on pool and more on the commode I hope.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 16, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> This offer was explained to us last night. A friend of the family is trying to get a loan to pay off the balance of the mortgage, but with the stipulation that Doreen and my family can remain in the home until Doreen passes or becomes unmanageable at home.


Now THERE is the opposite of the step-son. This person cares about Doreen.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 23, 2018)

Update: Doreen is now in NY with her daughter and she now knows about loosing her home & why. She is understandably livid. I have talk with her twice. She understands for the most part, but believes it happen since she has been gone. Anyhow, I was told that it was finally reported and steps are being taken to prosecute the offender. 
As for now I continue to care for the home & vehicle until I am able to move in September.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 23, 2018)

goats&moregoats said:


> Anyhow, I was told that it was finally reported and steps are being taken to prosecute the offender.


I hope they throw the book at her.
I bet you have figured out that whole action really pisses me off.
I feel so badly for you and Doreen. Were it not for the scum, things would have gone swimmingly. Can't go back and keep it from happening though


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 24, 2018)

Update: So supposedly SIL called authorities and was told that because of the way the POA papers were written up there is nothing that anyone can do. I think someone is full of s---! Nothing I can do so I guess we have to just let it go.

on another quick note: I did finally get the pool operating again. Mow to get it clean to use it.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

Time for a second opinion. If the POA holder was using Doreen's money for her personal gain, it is highly unlikely the POA was written to allow that.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 25, 2018)

I held the POA for both of my parents before they recently passed away.  I called the financial agency that held their 401K and was told I could do anything, I repeat ANYTHING, with the money in that account with the exception of changing beneficiaries.  It pays to pick your POA with great caution!


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

Oh man. That just isn't right. Legal thievery.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 25, 2018)

Bruce said:


> Legal thievery.


Only if you're a dishonest snake in the grass!     I was able to sell their house after the Harvey flood...they were incapacitated and never had to sign a single paper or give any consent of any kind...it's a little scary how much power that a POA holder really has.


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

Seems reasonable if they are incapable of dealing with things themselves and THEY get the proceeds. Sounds like the person involved with @goats&moregoats' case was taking money that should have gone to pay the mortgage. I guess if I ever put a POA together it will be specific that any money of MINE that is spent is spent for MY benefit. I would have thought that was standard. I suppose if there is a fair amount of work involved there could be a stipend for the POA's work, since they would be doing it on my behalf.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jul 25, 2018)

That person should be hung by their toenails...


----------



## Bruce (Jul 25, 2018)

And then have them pulled out, one by one by one.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Jul 27, 2018)

Well, there will come a day that there will have to be "answers" for and there will be no escape from their punishment.....just put it in His hands and have Faith that His Word is True!!....I sure do hope that ya stick around and keep us in the loop with Storm and how things are going for ya.....ya never know what the future holds for ya......


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Aug 17, 2018)

Just caught up on your journal. Hope you check in some to update us!


----------



## goats&moregoats (Sep 29, 2018)

Thought I would just drop in and let everyone know we have settled into our new apartment. Storm is adjusting better than I thought to in the city living. He walks excellent on the leash. No pulling or acting up. Having a little issue with going potty on the leash. I have read up & got my vets opinion and it is going require time & patience. After just two weeks he is improving already. 
We lost our cat Trixie. The cancer just got to bad and we chose to end it for her. That was a very sad day indeed. She is buried on the property we just moved from. 
My DD1 has a job interview today and 2 on Monday. 
I broke my ankle two days before we moved. Did it such a way that they said it could be treated like a severe sprain(no cast, no boot). Then this past Saturday I was walking the dog and found a hole, turned the same ankle. Wore the boot all week. I go tomorrow for an updated xray to see if anything else needs to be done. I am hoping not.
I did finish my two refinishing projects before I moved. They are not perfect, but for my first time I think they turned out pretty good. Finishing up a third project I started  , that can be done on my back deck. Just need to fine sand it and then I am painting it. I have other projects lined up, but that will have to wait to see if I am able to find a garage to work on them next Spring.

     <-------Piece from my Fiance's mother 
<----my computer desk


----------



## Bruce (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice to have you checking in. The furniture projects look good! SO SO sorry about the broken ankle. You sure didn't need that and REALLY didn't need it just before moving. Was the house sold to family or on the open market? And how is Doreen making out?


----------



## Latestarter (Sep 29, 2018)

Good to hear from you and so glad that Storm is adjusting. Sorry you went and damaged your ankle (TWICE!  you must be more careful!). Hope nothing more serious and the boot will allow it to heal. The furniture restore looks well done.   Good for you! Hope you'll stay in touch, even though you're now stuck in an apartment in the city.


----------



## CntryBoy777 (Sep 30, 2018)

Oh my goodness!!....sure hate to hear about the injuries and hope it heals quickly for you....how is the recovery of the tick bite and lyme disease problem doing?
Glad that Storm is adjusting to things and sure hope that things settle down some for ya.....just remember that we are here for ya, so don't be a stranger.....


----------



## goats&moregoats (Nov 27, 2018)

Hello all,

I have been keeping myself busy. We are all adjusted to the apartment life now. Storm is doing terrific. My DD1 takes him to the dog park at least once a week. He has made friends with a younger female Husky named Yugi. He plays well with all the dogs there, big or little.

Doreen is not doing well. She has progressed rapidly in her illness after the move. She also fell and broke her hip and is still recovering from that. She doesn't talk on the phone other than to say hi. Can not be left alone for a second anymore and varies other things that come with this illness. She is with family though. Children, grandchildren & great grandchildren. 

We lost one of our fur babies shortly after we moved. He cancer got the better of her and we opted to lay her to rest. May have already shared that. She is buried on the property in the country. 

I have been volunteering at the local Salvation Army and just now secured a part time seasonal job there. I just can't sit home and do nothing, I was going insane!  I will continue to volunteer there as well. 

Also got my disability papers done and ready to be mailed in. That will be a long progress I am sure. Got told two weeks ago that I need right hip replacement. Now I need to call the doctor back and see if the doctor that did my knee surgery will do the hip. The doctor that I did see for it won't do the surgery if I am smoking(yeah, I know, very unhealthy habit). Anyhow, right now it's up to each doctor as to if he will do it or not, so I am hoping the other doctor will. I did amazingly well recovering from the knee replacement.

Other news, I am still fighting for the grandchildren in Ohio. It's been definitely determined that if I am able to get any, it will be the two girls. So I have a sister(who has been doing visits with me) who is going to try to get the boy. He can't be placed with children younger than him and I have 3 here who are. My sister has no children at home. Praying & crossing fingers there. 

Doing more baking now as well. Learned to make bread. Didn't realize how easy it is.

Other than that...just taking care of myself and everyone else. 
 Our fur baby we had to say goodbye to: Trixie age 11
  Storm   Other cat T-Rouble  Bread I made


----------



## Bruce (Nov 27, 2018)

Really great to hear from you! 

And sorry you had to put down Trixie, 11 years is a long time for big dogs but not all that long for a cat. 

Sure hope you and your sister can get the kids. How far is your sister from you?

As to Doreen, I'm sure being yanked out of her home did nothing positive for her, glad she has family.

Good luck with the hip replacement (and yeah smoking isn't good ) it will make your life much better.


----------



## Latestarter (Nov 27, 2018)

Saw another post you did and mentioned that you should do exactly what you did above! Very nice to hear from you! Glad that for the most part, things seem to have stabilized for you. I know it's not all that you want, but perhaps down the road, some of that can be added back in. Good luck with the hip replacement. Hope that all comes together for you. Best wishes also on getting the grand kids.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Nov 28, 2018)

Glad to hear from you. Best wishes and check in when you can.


----------

